# PSN is back! The Store has returned! We are SAVED!



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Sony said:
			
		

> PSN Outage today Thursday 21st April 2011 (80710A06)
> 
> The PSN is undergoing an outage and currently these services have been affected:
> 
> ...





I want to play AH3 and MK online right fucking NOW!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2011)

Something to do with happenings in Japan, I'm pretty sure. Some power outage.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, I just found out myself.



Sucks that the entire fucking PSN infrastructure is tied to Japan. Shit, I want to play online goddammit.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2011)

We get what we pay fo-

..wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

haven't played all week, and when i am finally not busy


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2011)

Quick question about this. I have a small trophy collection and I just played a game I had 100% on, now it's at 0% 

Will it be fixed as soon as I sync?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2011)

At least this forces me to actually focus on my school work.


----------



## Jing (Apr 21, 2011)

Ah man I was gonna watch some stuff on Netflix too. And from what I heard on other forums it could be down for at least 2 days at the most.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh well. I can go a few days without going online.

I got some stuff to do and RDR and Dead Space 2 anyway.


----------



## Jing (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I still need to beat inFamous. And Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 21, 2011)

lol remember the PSfags going "LOL 360 ONLINE LOL PAY PSN IS PERFECT"


you get what you pay for

nothing.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

I only use it for Netflix, as I'm not watching much atm, this doesn't affect me.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2011)

"At least 2 days at the most"?


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> "At least *2 days* at the most"?




I so want to choke a bitch right now.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 21, 2011)

Guess I'm taking a vacation from PSN.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Apr 21, 2011)

maybe this is what anon was referencing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

hanzothesalamander said:


> maybe this is what anon was referencing?


Damn, I feel like we are in the middle of a war. lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2011)

Those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need lives.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2011)

It would be nice if those hackers could make everything free on the  the PS store to save me some money, you know like Mass Effect 2  .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2011)

They would be in my cool book.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2011)

Anon.

Fuck off and go suck a big fat dick.

kthxbai


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It would be nice if those hackers could make everything free on the  the PS store to save me some money, you know like Mass Effect 2  .


Also Killzone 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

2 days?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Not that this affects me but i love the thread title


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least this forces me to actually focus on my school work.



More like you don't have to worry about getting bodied in MK9.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2011)

lol I don't think anon is behind this one guys.

last time they said that they were stopping the attacks on the PSN so they don't annoy the users.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want to play AH3 and MK online right fucking NOW!


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2011)

and xbox live gold is free this weekend.


*CONSPIRACY!*


----------



## Magoichi (Apr 22, 2011)

Indeed..


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Vai said:


> and xbox live gold is free this weekend.
> 
> 
> *CONSPIRACY!*



Microsoft did it. There you have it right there.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2011)

It is?!!?!?!?!??!!?!? 

Time to play some Reach, I haven't signed on for months now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm pissed.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2011)

How many now people will actually play the single-player side of the games they bought?


I think this might have something with Steam being integrated into PSN that might be causing issues for everyone else. The anonymous thing seems too small to cause a near worldwide problem for every PSN user.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2011)

^^That actually makes sense...Steam. xDDD


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> The anonymous thing seems too small to cause a near worldwide problem for every PSN user.



You underestimate Anonymous.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 22, 2011)

Been 2 days. Shit man, I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not even playing my PS3. Don't feel like it. I'd rather watch some H stuff or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

I got the web, but no PSN.
I wanna kick some asses.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2011)

My ass. I don't trust them but at the same time what duo said makes sense as well.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't signed on for a couple of weeks; I was planning to play today after finally getting some free time, and I see this.

Great.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 22, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Also Killzone 3.



Playing 9vs10 matches is so fun.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 23, 2011)

So it turned out to be a different set of hackers?


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hackers. Just hurting the people who want to play online, what the fuck is the point? These guys need to go outside and kick a ball around.

Shit like this really pisses me off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 23, 2011)

> PSN is down like Joe Frazier



Lol, oh shit. :ho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 23, 2011)

The only good thing about this is that when I want to play some Dead Space 2, I don't have EA bugging me to make an account on their site :ho.


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2011)

Joe Frazier doesn't go down.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2011)

man fuck those guys who hacked the psn servers, srsly
what exactly was the point of this shit?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

I get this. Anon hacked psn, didnt claim responsibility so there wouldnt be backlash, and to teach sony a lesson and hurt thier business. They learned from last month what they did wrong, now everyone is against sony and some random hackers instead of Anon. it works. I like it.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 23, 2011)

wait... people actually hacked the psn ?  
i mean what's the point of this ? its ridiculous what a waste of time (for them and for the people who just want to play games)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

not really. sony loses customers and credibility


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh we have a fanboy. Surprise.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

At least the PS3 itself can't be hacked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2011)

^Not sure if serious


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

I am so serious.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2011)

Really? Because the PS3 was hacked a few months ago and Sony went to court over it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

Really? 
Never heard of that. You got a link?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2011)

There is no such thing as an unhackable system. Such a system is either unusable or does not exist.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, yeah, now I remember that "jailbroken" incident.
Nothing ain't safe no more.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2011)

And yet people act like Sony was doing an injustice to Hotz.  Even after he fled. And lied.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> At least the PS3 itself can't be hacked.





NeoKurama said:


> I am so serious.



​


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ​



I bet you got something to do with all problems Sony is dealing with, AK47SUKI 187.


----------



## Newton (Apr 24, 2011)

ignorance abound


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2011)

this is my fourth day(and a half).. 

no news yet?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 24, 2011)

> We sincerely regret that PlayStation Network and Qriocity services have been suspended, and we are working around the clock to bring them both back online. Our efforts to resolve this matter involve re-building our system to further strengthen our network infrastructure. Though this task is time-consuming, we decided it was worth the time necessary to provide the system with additional security.
> 
> We thank you for your patience to date and ask for a little more while we move towards completion of this project. We will continue to give you updates as they become available.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2011)

It's still down


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, and it doesn't look like it's coming back up for a while.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone that is dependent on Consoles is just asking to be inconvenienced... And when PS3, Wii and XBOX 360 users flock to Best Buy, Target, Gamestop and sell off all their consoles you will know that the only reliable gaming system is just a keystroke away.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Sony, you losing customers.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

I doubt they are losing customers. After all I've done on my PS3, I'm not giving it back because of some multiplayer problems.  .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Me either. A friend of mine said he switching to microsoft.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Sony, you losing customers.



lol losing customers for something you don't even pay for hahaha


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 24, 2011)

He should have said something like "losing fanboys".


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

chubigans said:
			
		

> Kratos shivered as he lay upon the cold planks of the sail. "You cannot go on like this, Kratos," said Athena, her bosom heaving as the tired God of War lay in contemplation. "I'm going to kill them, Athena. All of them."
> 
> "But what of your journey thus far have you learned? Do you not see how your violence has led to nothing but regret and torment in your soul?"
> 
> ...




Quote from this Neogaf thread,


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Me either. A friend of mine said he switching to microsoft.



Maybe he should try going outside or something.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope they offer us a free game to compensate. 


Yeah right...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 24, 2011)

Shit happens. 

//HbS


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 24, 2011)

PSN is down, Sounds rough dude


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2011)

I miss co-op with actual people


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 24, 2011)

I just want to buy Arcana Heart 3 on psn already I could care less about playing online right now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I just wanna kick some ass.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I just wanna kick some ass.



Kick the computer's ass then. Or do multi-player with friends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tired of kicking CPU's ass.  
And majority of my friends don't mess with PS3.


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah it kinda sucks how this happened, but I'm pretty sure everyone on PSN will get something nice after this is over...i hope  (Sony give us what we want  )


----------



## Agitation (Apr 24, 2011)

On the PSBLOG website the green light is on but on the PSmain website it's a red light. 

Doesn't work either way haha.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

dbzfreak2 said:


> Yeah it kinda sucks how this happened, but I'm pretty sure everyone on PSN will get something nice after this is over...i hope  (Sony give us what we want  )


Either a Duke Nukem demo, or inFAMOUS 2 demo.

I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking Sony



Butcher said:


> Either a Duke Nukem demo, or inFAMOUS 2 demo.
> 
> I'll be happy either way.



I already have the inFAMOUS 2 UGC Beta, but a Duke Nukem demo would be great


----------



## DanE (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont really care I barely play on my PS3 anymore.  You can get the same games on computer for free, to bad my computer sucks.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, but Ps3 only does everything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## DanE (Apr 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, but Ps3 only does everything.



funny how that works


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, but Ps3 only does everything.



Except stay online.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 24, 2011)

Patience PS3 fanboy's. at this point you gives should start demanding for news or rewards.


----------



## DanE (Apr 24, 2011)

what do you mean fanboy, its the only system I have of course i need to play online with it.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 24, 2011)

dbzfreak2 said:


> Yeah it kinda sucks how this happened, but I'm pretty sure everyone on PSN will get something nice after this is over...i hope  (Sony give us what we want  )



Maybe a free month of psn plus or cash at the store.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2011)

An update on IGN suggest that Sony is having to rebuild the Playstation Network.


----------



## DanE (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> An update on IGN suggest that Sony is having to rebuild the Playstation Network.



rebuild? ok I have to check this out


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Chuckle at the idea of rebuilding it.  Just after geohot and anon?  This is...not good short term and will be annoying long term.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> An update on IGN suggest that Sony is having to rebuild the Playstation Network.



Fucking priceless.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> An update on IGN suggest that Sony is having to rebuild the Playstation Network.



I can't imagine it not taking a while for it to be rebuilt.  Hopefully they are just rebuilding certain parts of PSN's code instead of the whole thing.  And if it is the whole code I can't imagine it not being rushed.  They might be all sorts of errors when it is released to the public.

The situation really sucks for PS3 owners.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Fucking priceless.



i fail to see the humor


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Wanna go gold yet?


----------



## Daedus (Apr 25, 2011)

Goddammit, I picked up a PSP a-fucking-week ago.  I was so looking forward to nabbing all my favorite PS1 titles off PSN.  CHRONO TRIGGER AND FFVI WERE ON THE HORIZON BEFORE THIS MESS.

/FML


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

heard psn will be down for 2 weeks


----------



## Skylit (Apr 25, 2011)

heard sony wants a punch to the balls.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4Oi53_MtI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Goddammit, I picked up a PSP a-fucking-week ago.  I was so looking forward to nabbing all my favorite PS1 titles off PSN.  CHRONO TRIGGER AND FFVI WERE ON THE HORIZON BEFORE THIS MESS.
> 
> /FML



hack your psp, if you have the original discs its alot eaiser than rebuying the game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I just want to buy Arcana Heart 3 on psn already I could care less about playing online right now.



Funny enough, I bought AH3 right before PSN went down. Luck of the draw is always a good thing.

So, I may be a little late to the party but how long has it been projected that PSN will be down?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4Oi53_MtI[/YOUTUBE]​



haha


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Funny enough, I bought AH3 right before PSN went down. Luck of the draw is always a good thing.
> 
> So, I may be a little late to the party but how long has it been projected that PSN will be down?



So lucky 

I heard its today for Japan and tomorrow for UK and US.

I like your sig btw.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

And the Anonymous Hits keep on comin'

Sony Doesn’t Know Yet If Your Credit Card Number Was Stolen 
by Brian Crecente

Sony has not yet determined if the personal information or credit card numbers of users on the still-down Playstation Network have been stolen, according to a Sony spokesman.

Sony Computer Entertainment is conducting "thorough investigation" into the outage, Satoshi Fukuoka, a spokesman for Sony Computer Entertainment in Tokyo, tells PC World.

Sony Computer Entertainment of America spokesman Patrick Seybold reiterated Fukuoka's statement, confirming that Sony is still looking into whether credit card or other personal information were taken during the "external intrusion."

Both declined to provide more information about the intrusion that led the company to take the global Playstation Network down last week. The network remains down as of Monday morning.

Seybold said over the weekend that officials were working around the clock to rebuild the network.

Source:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I like your sig btw.



Thanks, The woman of Dissidia are awesome.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And the Anonymous Hits keep on comin'
> 
> Sony Doesn?t Know Yet If Your Credit Card Number Was Stolen
> by Brian Crecente
> ...



When I read off your post to my friend he quickly checked his online bank account.

But yeah, another kick in the nuts for ya.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 25, 2011)

im kinda glad i lost my card and had to get a new one before all this went down


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 25, 2011)

^That exact same thing happened to me. Or actually, I think I forgot it somewhere


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

I Think I'll be using my 360 until that Anon Hacker starts playing with Microsofts Servers then I can return to PSN 2.0 wonder what the Firmware patch is gonna be hmm....


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck those hackers.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 25, 2011)

> PSN Update
> 
> Countries: AE, AU, GB, IE, NZ
> 
> I know you are waiting for additional information on when PlayStation Network and Qriocity services will be online. Unfortunately, I don?t have an update or timeframe to share at this point in time. As we previously noted, this is a time intensive process and we?re working to get them back online quickly. Will keep you updated with information as it becomes available. We once again thank you for your patience.




Going to be a long time me thinks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh, its STILL down.

Fuck my PS3 right now. I'm playing with my brand fucking new Wii. Other M baby and No More Heroes 2 nuggas!

PS: Other M is kind of boring right now...and its uncomfortable to play...and Samus' inner monologue shit is depressing to listen to, but I figure it'll get better. I just got to stick with it.


----------



## Wade (Apr 25, 2011)

You should have bought Prime 3.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think the PSN will be RISING from its current Depth anytime soon E3 2012 Maybe TGS 2011 I don't think so.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

MTFing Anon I just bought 6 Multiplayer games with the full intent of playing Online now I can't because you had to be a bitch traded them in for six copies of Mortal Kombat that'll be selling at 40 a pop... Their is all ways a positive angle to any problem caused by someone else.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

Watch Sony offer us Home clothing as compensation if anything.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

People actually use PS Home?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

*Anonymous ain't so Anonymous anymore or are they?*

Despite Reports, No Arrest Yet in Playstation Network Outage Brian Crecente —  No arrests have been made connected to the Playstation outage, Kotaku has confirmed, despite a story making the rounds that claims FBI and others have issues warrants and made arrests.

Speaking to the FBI this morning, Kotaku confirmed there have been no arrests in the U.S.

The story, which seemed to first pop up on website Gamesthirst, claims that the FBI are looking into the case, issues 40 arrest warrants for members of Anonymous in America and that some members of the hactivist group were already arrested in the UK.

The story bears a striking resemblance to a press release sent out by the FBI in January about their investigation into Anonymous, spurred by the group's distributed denial of service attacks on U.S. companies.

That release begins:

"FBI agents today executed more than 40 search warrants throughout the United States as part of an ongoing investigation into recent coordinated cyber attacks against major companies and organizations. Also today, the United Kingdom's Metropolitan Police Service executed additional search warrants and arrested five people for their alleged role in the attacks."

In that case, Anonymous publicly claimed responsibility for the attack. While Anonymous initially called for an attack on Sony, they've since said they were not responsible for the outage. Of course, the leaderless structure of the group could mean that an off-shoot of the group is responsible.

Source:


----------



## DanE (Apr 25, 2011)

this is why I hate protesters, they fuck everything up for other people.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> *this is why I hate protesters, they fuck everything up for other people.*



Re read what you just wrote. Do you understand the idiocy of your comment?

If people don't protest, shit don't get changed. Many things in the world were changed for the better with protesting. Women sure have more rights now than they did 60 years ago no? That said, you have to pick and choose when to protest and when not to as well as choose the right way _to_ protest in the first place.

I'm mad about this incident too, but don't hate on protesters in general for this. Don't hate all hackers either. Hate the ones responsible. Well, don't even do that, cause this situation isn't worth hating anyone over. Dislike would be a better word.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Anonymous ain't so Anonymous anymore or are they?*
> 
> Despite Reports, No Arrest Yet in Playstation Network Outage Brian Crecente ?  No arrests have been made connected to the Playstation outage, Kotaku has confirmed, despite a story making the rounds that claims FBI and others have issues warrants and made arrests.
> 
> ...


Smh.. T_T   sigh I want psn back tho..


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Nah, they are fuck faces that deserve some time in prison.


----------



## Jade (Apr 25, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> People actually use PS Home?


They keep updating that thing, so I assume they have a userbase. They probably update that more than the PS3 itself.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

>PSN is down
>Play Other M

Bad decision after bad decision...


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> >PSN is down
> >Play Other M
> 
> Bad decision after bad decision...



Well Other M and No More Heroes 2 are the only Wii games I have right now. Other M is the only cheap Nintendo game I found. Smash and Twilight Princess are STILL fucking over 40 bucks. Overall, every Wii game I wanted to play thats not Nintendo made is below 30 bucks.

Why the fuck did they make Other M controls that way though? Its uncomfortable, especially with the rubber glove and I can't play it for long periods of time because of it.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

Get Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

... There are proper protocals to Protesting that which you do not agree with then their are unacceptable Protocals used by individuals and groups designed for nothing else than anarchy Anon is the latter.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 25, 2011)

> ... There are proper protocals to Protesting that which you do not agree with then their are unacceptable Protocals used by individuals and groups designed for nothing else than anarchy Anon is the latter.



Tell that to any the civil war.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

I just had to make this video

its been 5 days!

[YOUTUBE]p4T9ZrbehvM[/YOUTUBE]

If you think I have no life then I don't care


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2011)

Are we really going to start comparing this to the Civil War?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

Its a Cyber War and if you want your Java back you better get to making Cookies...


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Are we really going to start comparing this to the Civil War?



Who would be the slaves?


----------



## kazuri (Apr 25, 2011)

I know it might be hard to understand for some people. But usually when someone has words in a box above what they say, they are replying to that specifically. Try to work on that.



> Are we really going to start comparing this to the Civil War?



I did not compare "this" to the civil war. I compared a specific persons terrible logic.



> There are proper protocals to Protesting that which you do not agree


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it the Wii's online is still working.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Rumor has it the Wii's online is still working.


Very Interesting


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Sadly, I have no Wii game that takes advantage of its online capabilities.

Do anyone here play Monster Hunter Tri? Or Smash Brawl? Or some Wii game that alot of NFers play online? Need to kill time from this bull with PSN.

PS: Why the fuck do the Black Wii gather dust like crazy? Its annoying.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 25, 2011)

They have Come 4 ur PSN

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHUFRmLv4m4[/Youtube]


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Ordered Monster Hunter Tri from Amazon. Expedited shipping, coming tommorow.

Need something to use this Classic Controller on that I bought for Castlevania Judgement.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2011)

So how's mortal kombat online guys? 

Sony said they don't know when PSN is going back up. So what happened exactly Japan problems or Anon?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol, dude went in! 
I'm with you, dude.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So how's mortal kombat online guys?
> 
> Sony said they don't know when PSN is going back up. So what happened exactly Japan problems or Anon?



A custom firmware was released that allowed people to buy stuff off of PSN with dummy money. Sony noticed it right away and shut down PSN, leaving it offline until they've completely blocked the exploit (which should be easy, given how easy it is for them to get hold of the CFW files).

That's the current rumour, anyway, and I can't help but laugh at the hackers that released the exploit online. Thanks to them, tens of millions of people all over the world can no longer use the Playstation Network in any way at all. So their hack is useless and everyone knows who released it and what that release has caused. Talk about great press for the "homebrew" community, huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

upside is that i got catch up to a lot of animes and mangas..

however, i caught up to them all 

fuck this, am buying portal 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Might as well go play the PS2 or something.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok serously how much longer is sony going to make us wait? At the first 2 days It didn't bother me. 3rd day in, Still down hurry up already. 4th day I going to bust some heads. 5th day AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 6th day cotemplates buying a 360 with my savings money. 7th day actually buys a 360, 8th day completely finds comfort in playing the 360, 9th day completely forgets about ps3 and psn. 10th day official comfirmation about psn comes out, 15th day psn back online with added bonuses, 1 year later ps4 comes out and there's next to no sales, Microsoft wins. 

This all coming from a ps3 fanboy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you sure?
It hasn't even been a week. I say the maximum is two weeks.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Are you sure?
> It hasn't even been a week. I say the maximum is two weeks.


Better not be no dam two weeks


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Better not be no dam two weeks



Could be longer. We want a better secruity system.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> We want a better secruity system.


We want to fucking play online. Thats what we want.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 25, 2011)

It will be a week tomorrow. For Japan that is.



Esura said:


> We want to fucking play online. Thats what we want.



I second this to a degree.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> We want to fucking play online. Thats what we want.



Ok, then we go be where we are right now, again.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Ok, then we go be where we are right now, again.



Why couldn't they do this shit _while_ we are playing online? Why the shit got to be down for a week to update security for a fucking online gaming network? They must only have like 8 people working on PSN or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why couldn't they do this shit _while_ we are playing online? Why the shit got to be down for a week to update security for a fucking online gaming network? They must only have like 8 people working on PSN or something.



Who knows. Maybe they never knew it would get this out of control. It should have update security, because when we get PSN back "Yes! now, I can kick some ass on MK9". The next day or so, "PlayStation Network is currently undergoing maintance".


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why couldn't they do this shit _while_ we are playing online? Why the shit got to be down for a week to update security for a fucking online gaming network? They must only have like 8 people working on PSN or something.



Well there been news going on about how Sony doesn't know if people's credit/financial info has been compromised, so this may not be just a screwed up "I can't log-in" situation.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2011)

We started having problems with the PSN since the 19th. We had just bought a new Slim PS3 and tried to recover an user profile from the PSN. *bleargh*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Sucks for you PSN guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

This doesn't really bother me, I just hope the network as a whole comes out better in the long run. I'm old school so I have no problem playing offline and getting together with friends to organize casuals.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

^Good picture.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2011)

i just put my ps3 away for a while, until my service comes back

the only reason i'm not taking my rage out on Sony is because they don't require subscriptions, but it does suck for plus subscribers who cant take advantage of what they paid for


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe Sony will give everyone a free month of Playstation+


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmIk0ghPs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

that was me in that video, i just got bailed out


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

How did you survive the car explosion then?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

He Used GOD MODE...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2011)

people calling it playstation notwork


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm old school so I have no problem playing offline and getting together with friends to organize casuals.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad I bought offline games for the ps3 (sports games ftw). Not that I'm playing any games at the moment. We're having great weather. Warmest April we've ever had. Who needs a PS3 at a time like this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

i have shitty weather lucky bastard


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey look at this


Hope its true


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

You can never trust what the media says. They all have different sources that they trust and those sources won't be the same Though it would be awesome if it was back tomorrow.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 26, 2011)

Sony'd better give me awesome Final Fantasy 9 PSOne game for free when the bullshit is sorted out.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

I doubt there will be any compensation for lost time unless you're a + member.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Ok serously how much longer is sony going to make us wait? At the first 2 days It didn't bother me. 3rd day in, Still down hurry up already. 4th day I going to bust some heads. 5th day AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 6th day cotemplates buying a 360 with my savings money. 7th day actually buys a 360, 8th day completely finds comfort in playing the 360, 9th day completely forgets about ps3 and psn. 10th day official comfirmation about psn comes out, 15th day psn back online with added bonuses, 1 year later ps4 comes out and there's next to no sales, Microsoft wins.
> 
> This all coming from a ps3 fanboy.



Which day does RROD come in?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't stay up waiting for the PSN to Resurrect itself... It'll come back when no one is waiting for it to come back.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Newton (Apr 26, 2011)

lol at people overreacting


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Newton said:


> lol at people overreacting



I love it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

so 75+million accounts of information and credit could be comprimised.  

thats awesome


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

The Time for Overreacting has passed the time for Rage of Sparta has come

*Sony Comes Clean: PlayStation Network Hackers Have Stolen Personal Data* Brian Crecente —  A security breach in the Playstation Network by still unidentified hackers resulted in stolen personal information, Sony confirmed today.

Sony says while personal information was likely stolen they don't believe credit card numbers were and that they hope to have the Playstation Network service back up within a week.

The news comes more than nine days after the intrusion and six days after Sony shut down both the Playstation Network and Qriocity services in reaction to the breach. Sony says they've hired a "recognized security firm" to conduct a complete investigation into what happened and have taken steps to enhance security and strengthen network infrastructure.

"We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network," Patrick Seybold, senior director of corporate communications for Sony Computer Entertainment of America, wrote on the official Playstation Blog today.

Among the possible information stolen:

■Name
■Address (city, state, zip)
■Country
■Email address
■Birthdate
■PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login and handle/PSN online ID.
"While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken," writes Seybold, "we cannot rule out the possibility."

"If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained," Seybold continues.

Sony is encouraging users to be especially aware of potential phishing scams from people using email, phone calls and mail to try and extract more personal or sensitive information from you. Sony also is strongly recommending that you change you password once you're able to log back into the Playstation Network.

"To protect against possible identity theft or other financial loss, we encourage you to remain vigilant, to review your account statements and to monitor your credit reports," Seybold wrote

"We thank you for your patience as we complete our investigation of this incident, and we regret any inconvenience. Our teams are working around the clock on this, and services will be restored as soon as possible. Sony takes information protection very seriously and will continue to work to ensure that additional measures are taken to protect personally identifiable information. Providing quality and secure entertainment services to our customers is our utmost priority. Please contact us at 1-800-345-7669 should you have any additional questions."

Source:


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, just read that bitch on Kotaku as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

lol @ people who dont think anything bad is gonna happen


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

LMAO thats all anyone can do right now is just laugh it off don't help to be angry anymore just laugh laugh laugh.

Its all gone to shit...


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

Wel, I know my CC is saved at least.

Nothing we can do about it so...HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA. xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

i have .88cents in my account so they arent getting much from me and my debit card


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 26, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Wel, I know my CC is saved at least.
> 
> Nothing we can do about it so...HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA. xD



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's the rest of SONY's press some of it regurgitates what I posted above

Sony: PSN Users' Personal Information Obtained By "Unauthorized Person"
By Stephen Johnson

According to Sony's Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media, Patrick Seybold an "unauthorized person" has obtained PlayStation Network Users' personal information, including name, address, password, login. According to the company, it's possible that credit card data has been accessed as well. In other words, things just went from a inconvenience to a potential catastrophe for millions of PlayStation 3 users.

According to Sony:

"If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained."

Sony's full statement is under the cut.

*Valued PlayStation Network/Qriocity Customer:*

We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network. In response to this intrusion, we have:

Temporarily turned off PlayStation Network and Qriocity services; Engaged an outside, recognized security firm to conduct a full and complete investigation into what happened; and Quickly taken steps to enhance security and strengthen our network infrastructure by re-building our system to provide you with greater protection of your personal information.

We greatly appreciate your patience, understanding and goodwill as we do whatever it takes to resolve these issues as quickly and efficiently as practicable.

Although we are still investigating the details of this incident, we believe that an unauthorized person has obtained the following information that you provided: name, address (city, state, zip), country, email address, birthdate, PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login, and handle/PSN online ID. It is also possible that your profile data, including purchase history and billing address (city, state, zip), and your PlayStation Network/Qriocity password security answers may have been obtained. If you have authorized a sub-account for your dependent, the same data with respect to your dependent may have been obtained. While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, we cannot rule out the possibility. If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained.

For your security, we encourage you to be especially aware of email, telephone, and postal mail scams that ask for personal or sensitive information. Sony will not contact you in any way, including by email, asking for your credit card number, social security number or other personally identifiable information. If you are asked for this information, you can be confident Sony is not the entity asking. When the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services are fully restored, we strongly recommend that you log on and change your password. Additionally, if you use your PlayStation Network or Qriocity user name or password for other unrelated services or accounts, we strongly recommend that you change them, as well.

To protect against possible identity theft or other financial loss, we encourage you to remain vigilant, to review your account statements and to monitor your credit reports. We are providing the following information for those who wish to consider it:

U.S. residents are entitled under U.S. law to one free credit report annually from each of the three major credit bureaus. To order your free credit report, visit  or call toll-free (877) 322-8228.

We have also provided names and contact information for the three major U.S. credit bureaus below. At no charge, U.S. residents can have these credit bureaus place a “fraud alert” on your file that alerts creditors to take additional steps to verify your identity prior to granting credit in your name. This service can make it more difficult for someone to get credit in your name. Note, however, that because it tells creditors to follow certain procedures to protect you, it also may delay your ability to obtain credit while the agency verifies your identity. As soon as one credit bureau confirms your fraud alert, the others are notified to place fraud alerts on your file. Should you wish to place a fraud alert, or should you have any questions regarding your credit report, please contact any one of the agencies listed below.

Experian: 888-397-3742;  P.O. Box 9532, Allen, TX 75013
Equifax: 800-525-6285;  P.O. Box 740241, Atlanta, GA 30374-0241
TransUnion: 800-680-7289;  Fraud Victim Assistance Division, P.O. Box 6790, Fullerton, CA 92834-6790

You may wish to visit the web site of the U.S. Federal Trade Commission at  or reach the FTC at 1-877-382-4357 or 600 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW, Washington, DC 20580 for further information about how to protect yourself from identity theft. Your state Attorney General may also have advice on preventing identity theft, and you should report instances of known or suspected identity theft to law enforcement, your State Attorney General, and the FTC. For North Carolina residents, the Attorney General can be contacted at 9001 Mail Service Center, Raleigh, NC 27699-9001; telephone (877) 566-7226; or . For Maryland residents, the Attorney General can be contacted at 200 St. Paul Place, 16th Floor, Baltimore, MD 21202; telephone: (888) 743-0023; or .

We thank you for your patience as we complete our investigation of this incident, and we regret any inconvenience. Our teams are working around the clock on this, and services will be restored as soon as possible. Sony takes information protection very seriously and will continue to work to ensure that additional measures are taken to protect personally identifiable information. Providing quality and secure entertainment services to our customers is our utmost priority. Please contact us at 1-800-345-7669 should you have any additional questions.

Sincerely,
Sony Computer Entertainment and Sony Network Entertainment

We'll have more info as it develops.

Source:


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

This is terrible news.  Luckily for me I never used my credit card through PSN so there is no chance of it even being stolen.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never used my debit card through PSN, I've used my brothers though, maybe I should tell him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Right now the only Ray of Light PSN members have that never used CC through PSN is knowing that their Bank Accounts an CCs are not compromised...


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, just read that bitch on Kotaku as well.



Sadly it proves what I always felt, Sony as a hardware company was never fully prepared to create a large and sophisticated online network.

Not to say Live is better, but MS just has more experience in the networking area of things (paid or free, this shouldn't happen). Sony has managed to develop their online service into something better over the years, but haven't really taken the time to improve the core of how they built it. Sadly this shouldn't have happened in the first place.

Hopefully the amount of damage done is repairable for those who've been compromised, and hopefully Sony has learned from their mistakes on how to keep a huge online service secure.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Yikes!  Gonna have to call the mothership and get the down low on all these shenanigans.

But yeah, blame Portal.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, my credit card info better not have been fucking stolen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh I expect SONY's Phone to be ringing with Raging mad Costomers and Potential Lawsuit against the company for not keeping the personal files of its customers on a seperate System.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn, credit card numbers may be stolen? 
Glad I never paid for anything.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2011)

so glad i lost an cancelled my credit card a few days before this happenned


----------



## Skylit (Apr 26, 2011)

at thread title.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Oh I expect SONY's Phone to be ringing with Raging mad Costomers and Potential Lawsuit against the company for not keeping the personal files of its customers on a seperate System.


Pretty much this. The agreement with PSN users agreement didn't explain anything about potential CC info being stolen from within the network. If the personal information start to get leaked out, sony is pretty much facing major lawsuits from every fucking corner of this globe.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Sony: PSN Users' Personal Information Obtained By "Unauthorized Person"*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Sony: PSN Users' Personal Information Obtained By "Unauthorized Person"



I didn't give a darn about this shit until now.  Well.. shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

I use pre-paid cards as well but when I sometimes use my CC, I remove it right after I buy something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I better watch my bank statement. 


I knew I should stick to pirating.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a Worst Case Scenario SONY scraps the PSN as it exists now and we won't see a successor until 2014.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

The hacker is going on a shopping spree.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I use pre-paid cards as well but when I sometimes use my CC, I remove it right after I buy something.



Once something is put out there, it's imprint is there forever. If they want to, they'll find it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

Awww.. shit man. This is really fucking bad guys. I'm watching my bank statement closely. Now I'm paranoid as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Here's a Worst Case Scenario SONY scraps the PSN as it exists now and we won't see a successor until 2014.



Worst case scenario is countless peoples' credit card information is stolen and whoever is responsible goes on a binge/bender leaving said people in a rather unfortunately dilemma which may or may not be remedied and Lord only knows when.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Patrick Klepek from Giant Bomb said:
			
		

> "For those who were asking, *Sony has just confirmed to me there is currently no way to determine what password you were/are using on PSN*. If you're worried at all, you should probably change your password used across the Internet."



FYI for those concerned.


----------



## Jade (Apr 26, 2011)

Sony now has pissed off Senator to handle.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> FYI for those concerned.



That better be true, or all hells gonna break loose on sony.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Goddam E3 is gonna be awesome this year.  I'll make sure to flip my badge if people start headhunting Sony reps.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, only my Steam and Xbox Live accounts share the same pass as my PSN, gonna change that just in case.

And lol, hell yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm safe.......... for now.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

> "For those who were asking, Sony has just confirmed to me there is currently no way to determine what password you were/are using on PSN. If you're worried at all, you should probably change your password used across the Internet."


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Goddam E3 is gonna be awesome this year.  I'll make sure to flip my badge if people start headhunting Sony reps.



Coup d'etat Sony from the inside, CEO Donkey Show.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm safe.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

Time to change those passwords.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

I used that password for years.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

i think its nintendo who shouldnt be afraid of you sony


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2011)

Ugh fucking hackers...ugh fucking sony you multi-billion dollar piece of shit company couldn't even protect us...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Coup d'etat Sony from the inside, CEO Donkey Show.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

^  

Oh my god, too priceless.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

If some kids can hack the system, Sony need to step up their game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

There are reports that contradicts DS's post.



> "Here's the list of PSN/Qriocity info that has definitely been compromised:
> 
> * Name
> * Address
> ...





Right now, it's better to fear for the worse and get ready for the shitstorm.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If some kids can hack the system, *Sony need to step up their game.*







			
				ExoSkel said:
			
		

> There are reports that contradicts DS's post.



The Patrick Klepek quote came after that info you posted from the official PR release, but there's nothing wrong with being extra cautious.  I've spoken to my sources as well and they told me that people should definitely be aware of your accounts just in case.

Sad thing is, you'd expect them to send an email to your registered PSN e-mail you had used regarding this info.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a damn shame. These fucks know where I stay!


----------



## Butcher (Apr 26, 2011)

Right now as I see it,Sony might not be able to make another console ever again because of how much money they will probably lose to lawsuits.


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

this is fucked up, oh well new password I guess for ALL my accounts .  If I ever see the kid who did this I would kick him in the nuts he doesn't deserve a respectful beating.

Also Im gonna switch to pc, if they do it ones they will do it many times.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That's a damn shame. These fucks know where I stay!



I'm pretty sure I could do the same with an ip check and some other info off of google. =P

But to put things in perspective as to why the release of info only came out recently...





> I need to ignore Twitter right now... there are tons of people (and site feeds) spewing ignorance galore...
> 
> I work at a company that deals with data security... we wish everyone that lost a laptop or left data unencrypted had used our product(s) first. The fact is, NOBODY is impervious to being hacked. It happens all the time to tons of companies. It happens at a much larger scale than the 75M PSN users.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2011)

Sony gonna Sony.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 26, 2011)

Shame on you Sony! You have failed millions of people.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm pretty sure I could do the same with an ip check and some other info off of google. =P
> 
> But to put things in perspective as to why the release of info only came out recently...



as much as common sense is in that post most people will either not read it or read it and ignore it.  Using emotions over logic unfortunately.  Though nice sarcasm comments afterwars


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

You wouldn't dare.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll LMFAO if this is actually an inside job and not the hackers. Some angry employee or employees pissed off at sony and looking to payback.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You wouldn't dare.



Derp. 

Anyway... 

Dear Playstation,

So when is PSN going to be ba... wait... where are you going?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's bomb them mothafuckas


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Who's gonna fly?


----------



## Vai (Apr 26, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Derp.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...




psn2 to be announced at e3.


but seriously, this turned out to be quite big, damn.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Fucking Kevin Butler.... 

his next commericial: it only does stealing personal information and credit cards...


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

They should at least upgrade the PSN in something more than Security,


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Some people believe it's all bullshit and that this is just a flat-out lie from Sony to distract from the fact that they themselves messed something up in their database. And another reason to put heat on hackers. Not that I'm saying I do. But alas... that's some people.


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Some people believe it's all bullshit and that this is just a flat-out lie from Sony to distract from the fact that they themselves messed something up in their database. And another reason to put heat on hackers. Not that I'm saying I do. But alas... that's some people.



anything is possible,  but Is unlikely.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

Some people should stop wearing tin foil hats...

though I secretly hope they're right T_T


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Some people should stop wearing tin foil hats...
> 
> though I secretly hope they're right T_T



It's the internets.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh wow at this pic...



Beautiful.


----------



## Vai (Apr 26, 2011)

oh GAF.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 26, 2011)

Sony warns that Playstation Network hacker may have taken users' personal info/credit cards while leaving their virginity intact.

I lol'd


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

So...raise your hand if you've seen someone declare "I'm going 360 from now on!".


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

GameSpot. ^^


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't know how to feel about having my information taken. 

I shouldn't have bought PSN points with my debit card.


----------



## Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

I like how there is a chance our personal info may be stolen and people in the comments are asking about trophies.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Went to my bank today, told me so far, no money has been subtracted from my account.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Cash said:


> I like how there is a chance our personal info may be stolen and people in the comments are asking about trophies.



People like to care about useless things.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So...raise your hand if you've seen someone declare "I'm going 360 from now on!".



While I don't blame Sony entirely for this because it was hackers, I have to say, Sony is pretty damn incompetent. I doubt we would see it get this bad on XBL.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Sony warns that Playstation Network hacker may have taken users' personal info/credit cards while leaving their virginity intact.
> 
> I lol'd



I'll be honest. I don't get it. Who's "their?"



Kagekatsu said:


> So...raise your hand if you've seen someone declare "I'm going 360 from now on!".



Heh, yeah. You should check out The Escapist. The pure definition of the term "shitstorm" happenin' over there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe the term "We be fucked" might apply soon



Kagekatsu said:


> So...raise your hand if you've seen someone declare "I'm going 360 from now on!".



All I know is i'm not buying anything Playstation related again. I found out a week after it happens and it's from places like Blistered Thumbs and Lord Kat's livestream that i hear it from and not a e-mail from Sony itself. Fuck you sony.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> While I don't blame Sony entirely for this because it was hackers, I have to say, Sony is pretty damn incompetent. I doubt we would see it get this bad on XBL.



Well, having to pay $50 a year just to play online would serve as a decent anti-hacker deterrent.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2011)

Cash said:


> I like how there is a chance our personal info may be stolen and people in the comments are asking about trophies.



Because as I mentioned, some people honestly believe it's all a lie and that Sony is just trying to push away responsibility for something they did.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 26, 2011)

Lucky my CC has no money on it and i can just cancel it


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Second question, how many have you seen declare this the "End of the Playstation/Final Triumph of the 360"?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> All I know is i'm not buying anything Playstation related again. I found out a week after it happens and it's from places like Blistered Thumbs and Lord Kat's livestream that i hear it from and not a e-mail from Sony itself. Fuck you sony.


Uh... hyperbole much?  How do you think those sites found out?





			
				By Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director said:
			
		

> Update on PlayStation Network and Qriocity
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we work to resolve the current outage of PlayStation Network & Qriocity services. We are currently working to send a similar message to the one below via email to all of our registered account holders regarding a compromise of personal information as a result of an illegal intrusion on our systems. These malicious actions have also had an impact on your ability to enjoy the services provided by PlayStation Network and Qriocity including online gaming and online access to music, movies, sports and TV shows. We have a clear path to have PlayStation Network and Qriocity systems back online, and expect to restore some services within a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

I always fear something like this was going to happen, good I'm prepared, but it sucks , they got so far a friend credit card,  already have made 2 transactions on the PSN.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Shit just got real.

US senator is apparently pissed off with sony and sent a very demanding email to Jack Tretton. Probably he has some stakes in sony's stock.

BTW, talking about the stock, sony's stock is falling like a stone.


----------



## EJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Can someone give a run down of the history of these hackers, and what has happened?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> BTW, talking about the stock, sony's stock is falling like a stone.



I wonder how far it will fall.


----------



## Jing (Apr 26, 2011)

Cash said:


> I like how there is a chance our personal info may be stolen and people in the comments are asking about trophies.



 This. Fuck the fact that our identities could be stolen now, lets worry about our trophies.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 26, 2011)

Good thing I never had Credit Card information on my account to begin with ^-^


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 26, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Can someone give a run down of the history of these hackers, and what has happened?



We don't know who hacked them, Anonymous _said_ they didn't.

And personal information was stolen, including names, birth dates, e-mails, psn passwords, etc, and possibly credit card information. The last part really pissed me off.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2011)

Jing said:


> This. Fuck the fact that our identities could be stolen now, lets worry about our trophies.



To be fair having to platinum wipeout again would be the most horrible thing in history ever.

I played that game. Shit is no joke, fuck my identity WAHT ABOUT THE TROPHIES!?  They can have my credit cards, my house, even my children, as long as they don't touch my e-penis so I can stroke it in front of you inferior folks it'll be alright. Just please don't harm my manhood hackers 

Oh wait I don't have PSN 

Still sucks for those that do have it. I wonder if this can happen on xbox? Note to companies - don't piss off hackers, just give them the damn other OS option and be done with it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

So how should Sony provide compensation to its customers, for both regular and PS Plus subscribers?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

They May Take our Info But They'll Never have our Trophies!!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

SONY better promise and deliver before I ever hop into bed again with their company again I want assurance that their system is bullet proof from foreign penatration or I'll Defect to Microsofts XBox 360.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 26, 2011)

> First of all, I think we needn't so hastily castrate Sony for this. This sensationalized decrying of Sony's negligence is based on the information that basically tells me it took them six days to figure out what got leaked and that they themselves were not yet sure whether any credit card information was obtained. The fact that they had to call in an external security firm to aid in investigating the full extent of the damage and intrusion is very telling of Sony's ignorance of the initial damage.
> 
> I can imagine getting to the root of a problem of an unknown magnitude takes more than a couple days. It may not be that they withheld the information for six whole days, which some people have led us to believe, but that they may not have known the extent to which their servers were penetrated or what information, if any, was compromised. It's not fair to lay the blame on Sony for now until it has been proven that they knew the extent of the leak on day one. Just looking at it more rationally.
> 
> That being said, Sony should've handled this much better. As a consumer, I would have definitely liked Sony to have been more transparent and open about the investigation much sooner rather than let the rumors fly and paranoia build. At the very least, the same warning notice about monitoring your credit card transactions or the possibility of user information being leaked would've mitigated the hysteria a bit.


 -Stephanie IGN

This is the only logical person I've seen talking about this incident so far. Everyone is acting as if Sony knew the extent of the damage right away and withheld the info purposely. They couldn't possibly have not known the extent of the damage... No, no, they must have known, because it would serve them so well to wait a week...

Oh wait, no, that doesn't make sense at all. That doesn't get them anything at all. They would have absolutely no reason to wait this long unless... *gasp* they didn't know the extent of the breach and they didn't want to start a worldwide panic with little info on what had happened.

Could they have handled the situation better? Absolutely? Are they the devil like the media is making them out to be? Get the fuck out of here and think logically about the situation before jumping on the bandwagon people.

Jesus Fucking Chris. Everyone is a sensationalist.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 26, 2011)

Vai said:


> *psn2 to be announced at e3.*
> 
> 
> but seriously, this turned out to be quite big, damn.


You shitting me on this?

If not, those hackers must have completely destroyed PSN.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> I want assurance that their system is bullet proof from foreign penatration



You are asking for the impossible.  Might as well defect to the seemingly more secure Xbox Live.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 26, 2011)

Defect? 

PS3 still has the most, and best games


----------



## insane111 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> SONY better promise and deliver before I ever hop into bed again with their company again I want assurance that their system is bullet proof from foreign penatration or I'll Defect to Microsofts XBox 360.



Unless gaming companies start employing military-grade security measures, that will never happen. The 360 is just as vulnerable.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Defect?
> 
> PS3 still has the most, and best games


Not for long, because if people file lawsuits they are fucked.



insane111 said:


> Unless gaming companies start employing military-grade security, that will never happen. The 360 is just as vulnerable.


Has this ever happened to XBL then? I hadn't heard of them getting hacked, and if they did I guess they dealt with it in a few hours.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> SONY better promise and deliver before I ever hop into bed again with their company again I want assurance that their system is bullet proof from foreign penatration or I'll Defect to Microsofts XBox 360.



I think more sensible compensation, for PS Plus users, would probably be like 3 months of free PSN credit or something.

For everyone else, 50% discount on all products at the Store?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

I want everything in the fucking Playstation store free for 2 days because of this shit

Ok I know it won't happen but this is bullshit!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

*I Want the Truth!*

*U.S. Senator Demands Answers From Sony Over PlayStation Network Data Breach *Michael McWhertor — United States senator Richard Blumenthal is hopping mad—or in his words, "troubled"—by the lack of clear and timely communication from Sony over last week's PlayStation Network "intrusion." And he's got the sternly worded letter to prove it.

The attack on Sony's PlayStation Network and Qriocity service has gotten the attention of Senator Blumenthal of Connecticut who wrote to Sony Computer Entertainment America president Jack Tretton today. In that letter, Blumenthal writes that he is "troubled by the failure of Sony to immediately notify affected customers of the breach and to extend adequate financial data security protections."

Blumenthal says the attack "raises concerns of data privacy, identity theft, and other misuse of sensitive personal and financial data, such as names, email addresses, and credit and debit card information." Drafting his letter before Sony owned up to a major data breach, the senator notes his concern that "users' personal and financial information may have been inappropriately accessed by a third party."

"PlayStation Network users deserve more complete information on the data breach, as well as the assurance that their personal and financial information will be securely maintained," he concludes in his letter which can be read in full below.

We've contacted SCEA reps for response to the senator's letter.

April 26, 2011 
Mr. Jack Tretton
President and CEO
Sony Computer Entertainment America
919 East Hillsdale Boulevard
Foster City, CA USA 94404

Dear Mr. Tretton:

I am writing regarding a recent data breach of Sony's PlayStation Network service. I am troubled by the failure of Sony to immediately notify affected customers of the breach and to extend adequate financial data security protections.

It has been reported that on April 20, 2011, Sony's PlayStation Network suffered an "external intrusion" and was subsequently disabled. News reports estimate that 50 million to 75 million consumers – many of them children – access the PlayStation Network for video and entertainment. I understand that the PlayStation Network allows users to store credit card information online to facilitate the purchasing of content such as games and movies through the PlayStation Network. A breach of such a widely used service immediately raises concerns of data privacy, identity theft, and other misuse of sensitive personal and financial data, such as names, email addresses, and credit and debit card information.

When a data breach occurs, it is essential that customers be immediately notified about whether and to what extent their personal and financial information has been compromised. Additionally, PlayStation Network users should be provided with financial data security services, including free access to credit reporting services, for two years, the costs of which should be borne by Sony. Affected individuals should also be provided with sufficient insurance to protect them from the possible financial consequences of identity theft.

I am concerned that PlayStation Network users' personal and financial information may have been inappropriately accessed by a third party. Compounding this concern is the troubling lack of notification from Sony about the nature of the data breach. Although the breach occurred nearly a week ago, Sony has not notified customers of the intrusion, or provided information that is vital to allowing individuals to protect themselves from identity theft, such as informing users whether their personal or financial information may have been compromised. Nor has Sony specified how it intends to protect these consumers.

PlayStation Network users deserve more complete information on the data breach, as well as the assurance that their personal and financial information will be securely maintained. I appreciate your prompt response on this important issue.

Sincerely,

/s/

Richard Blumenthal
United States Senate

Source:


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 26, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I think more sensible compensation, for PS Plus users, would probably be like 3 months of free PSN credit or something.
> 
> For everyone else, 50% discount on all products at the Store?



Sony can't just discount games on the store. They did not publish all the games on the store and having them all half off would cripple the indie developers with their games on the PSN. The only really sensible thing they could do is offer their own services for free for a period of time like PS+ or Qriocity. Technically they don't owe anyone anything, but it would be a good faith gesture for them to do so. Especially if it does turn out that information was definitely compromised.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I want everything in the fucking Playstation store free for 2 days because of this shit
> 
> Ok I know it won't happen but this is bullshit!



I like this idea.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Not for long, because if people file lawsuits they are fucked.



So true, poor Sony.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Seriously? Dammit Sony, I don't feel like changing fucking debit cards.

I'm not, I doubt they would use mines out of 75 million PSN users. Passwords to every website I go to however has been changed. Emails have too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2011)

i swear to christ if this doesn't end tomorrow i will make a LAP on sony with a couple of F-bombs added.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't change nothing, yet.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 26, 2011)

i want compensation, Infamous 2 for free


----------



## Butcher (Apr 26, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> i want compensation, Infamous 2 for free


This sounds like a idea almost as awesome as Duke Nukem.

When the next gen consoles come out, I'm going to a Xbox next time. I'm lucky I didn't put any billing info on my PSN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Sony can't just discount games on the store. They did not publish all the games on the store and having them all half off would cripple the indie developers with their games on the PSN. The only really sensible thing they could do is offer their own services for free for a period of time like PS+ or Qriocity. Technically they don't owe anyone anything, but it would be a good faith gesture for them to do so. Especially if it does turn out that information was definitely compromised.



Just shooting when came to mind.

Probably does sound more practical.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

Meanwhile SONY's Stock Dropped like a bomb on the NYSE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe I should buy some stock in Sony.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Maybe I should buy some stock in Sony.



Thought we agreed to put our money together to buy stock in tea?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so glad I bought a Wii right now...


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to change the password I have used for about 3 years, have to change the email I have used for 3 years, and have to go on over 100+ sites to change ALL OF THIS. 

After this, if Sony fixes PSN, I'm staying. I'm honestly staying. I did not just wait for a week or more (depending on when they fixed it) to just give up on the damn PS3 & PSP. 

I am REALLY TICKED right now, I'll mention. I do not want to change my email  or my password. :|

I'm going to go play on the Wii and give more loving attention to Pokemon Black.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 26, 2011)

*Sony Says It Didn’t Know Severity Of PS3 Breach Until Monday *
Brian Crecente — While Sony discovered that hackers had broken into their Playstation Network on April 19, it wasn't until nearly a week later that the company understood the full scope of the breach, a Sony official tells Kotaku.

The company learned that customer data was stolen on Monday, only after an outside security firm conducted days of forensic analysis, Sony said.

U.S. Senator Richard Blumenthal publicly questioned today Sony's failure to "immediately notify affected customers of the breach and to extend adequate financial data security protections."

The letter, written to Sony Computer Entertainment of America president Jack Tretton, echoes the concerns of Playstation Network members who have been increasingly bothered by the lack of information from Sony.

Speaking to Kotaku tonight, SCEA spokesman Patrick Seybold explained the apparent delay in notifying customers.

"There's a difference in timing between when we identified there was an intrusion and when we learned of consumers' data being compromised," Seybold said. "We learned there was an intrusion April 19th and subsequently shut the services down.

"We then brought in outside experts to help us learn how the intrusion occurred and to conduct an investigation to determine the nature and scope of the incident. It was necessary to conduct several days of forensic analysis, and it took our experts until yesterday to understand the scope of the breach. We then shared that information with our consumers and announced it publicly this afternoon."

About 4 p.m. Eastern Tuesday, Sony started notifying their Playstation Network members that private data including names, addresses and perhaps passwords were stolen from Sony's database. The company doesn't believe credit card data was stolen, but isn't positive it is secure.

Source:


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, this is Anon's doing. Don't care what they say. This screeeams the work of Anonymous...or at least the offshoots of it. PSN gets hacked not too long after a lawsuit against Geohot...yep.


----------



## Vai (Apr 26, 2011)

Butcher said:


> You shitting me on this?
> 
> If not, those hackers must have completely destroyed PSN.



I said "but seriously", of course I'm joking.

.. probably.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 26, 2011)

I bet all the hackers are Xbox fanboys


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

How the fuck do they fail to notice the severity of PSN breach until Monday? I mean, it took 7 full days to notice that the psn user personal info. are all compromised? Wouldn't their immediate reaction would be "oh, our psn is down, must check for customer info. are all protected".

Makes me wonder what kind of qualifications you need to work at sony.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> How the fuck do they fail to notice the severity of PSN breach until Monday? I mean, it took 7 full days to notice that the psn user personal info. are all compromised? Wouldn't their immediate reaction would be "oh, our psn is down, must check for customer info. are all protected".
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of qualifications you need to work at sony.


Do you like Playstation?
Yes Yes I Do

YUR HIRED!!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> How the fuck do they fail to notice the severity of PSN breach until Monday? I mean, it took 7 full days to notice that the psn user personal info. are all compromised? Wouldn't their immediate reaction would be "oh, our psn is down, must check for customer info. are all protected".
> 
> Makes me wonder what kind of qualifications you need to work at sony.





> "We then brought in outside experts to help us learn how the intrusion occurred and to conduct an investigation to determine the nature and scope of the incident. It was necessary to conduct several days of forensic analysis, and it took our experts until yesterday to understand the scope of the breach. We then shared that information with our consumers and announced it publicly this afternoon."



They had to bring in qualified outside help to determine that the information was compromised.  And even then it took days of testing to figure it out.  They did the good thing by bringing in outside help the moment they realized that there was an intrusion.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2011)

Sony's failure to report data breach incurs CT Senator Blumenthal's wrath

Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal is "demanding answers" about why Sony Computer Entertainment of America failed to inform customers of the data breach of the PlayStation Network on April 20.

"When a data breach occurs, it is essential that customers be immediately notified about whether and to what extent their personal and financial information has been compromised," Blumenthal said in a release. "Compounding this concern is the troubling lack of notification from Sony about the nature of the data breach."

Fact that sony needed outside help to exactly find out what happened to their own PSN is kind of frightening.

No more credit card for psn from now on. Only the psn paid card exclusively.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 26, 2011)

*sigh*

I don't know how to take this or even what to say....my info was logged in....wow...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, this is Anon's doing. Don't care what they say. This screeeams the work of Anonymous...or at least the offshoots of it. PSN gets hacked not too long after a lawsuit against Geohot...yep.



Reading about how shit Sony's security is even those retards could hacked PSN


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (Apr 27, 2011)

I _doubt_ Sony is finished, even though we just found out that they store your info. There's still going to be 18 year old men in college who play Black Ops with their friends on the weekends. I doubt it. I honestly do.

I will state, however, that they are going to have lawsuits. You can't just let this huge incident happen and not expect a couple of lawsuits.

Anyways, us PSN users better get our games free for like, 3 days after this. Didn't just wait this long to get nothing. 

(I'm just going to say this quickly, and here goes: It's pretty freaking weird that Apple just got their own news story on how they're snooping and tracking people.)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2011)

It just occurred to me.... I wonder how Gabe and friends are taking this news of Sony's clusterwork.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

I Expect SONY to be a no show at E3 what with the Multi-Billion Dollar Lawsuit being filed against it by The US Government.


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It just occurred to me.... I wonder how Gabe and friends are taking this news of Sony's clusterwork.



Valve have been hacked before so I think they would be sympathetic and understanding.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2011)

> E3 is gonna be awkward.



I wonder if we'll hear booing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Now something major needs to happen to X-box Live and then everything will be going according to plan for Nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Now something major needs to happen to X-box Live and then everything will be going according to plan for Nintendo.



Nintendo brought down PSN, 100% proved.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nintendo brought down PSN, 100% proved.



It was Bowser he contracted Mario to take out the PSN


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

sony should have put more development into ratchet and clank, because right now they arent protecting sony against mario and co


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> It was Bowser he contracted Mario to take out the PSN



Bowser
Bow
o
ndo
tendo
Nintendo

Mario
Mio
Micro
Microsoft

It's all coming together now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Now something major needs to happen to X-box Live and then everything will be going according to plan for Nintendo.



SSHHHH!!! Hold your tongue! You'll compromise the mission....
>_>.... <_<

Nintendo can be quite unforgiving....


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Should i cancel my credit card now or what?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2011)

To be safe, most likely. I'm planning on getting a new card tomorrow.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

My bank covers me on fraud completely so I wont worry unless something happens.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> SSHHHH!!! Hold your tongue! You'll compromise the mission....
> >_>.... <_<
> 
> Nintendo can be quite unforgiving....



It's time for the take over.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It's time for the take over.



So Miyamoto is Eric Bischoff?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So Miyamoto is Eric Bischoff?



Bischoff or Hall, your call. Reggie is obviously Big Sexy Kevin Nash.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It's time for the take over.



It shall be a utopia of stick waving, touchscreens, and 3D. For only $19.99


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Bischoff or Hall, your call. Reggie is obviously Big Sexy Kevin Nash.



Eh, that or Hogan.

What about Tajiri and Aonuma?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Eh, that or Hogan.
> 
> What about Tajiri and Aonuma?



They're part of the Wolfpack.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Does that mean Kevin Butler is Shawn Michaels?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2011)

lmfao, Sony got TROLLED by microsoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

wow... just wow... and to think i was thinking of project cafe last night...

ps4 2012 december release is very likely


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

_SONY PSN UPDATE(S)_

*High Ranking Japanese Politician Comments on PSN Breach *
Brian Ashcraft —  The PSN breach is national news in Japan, where Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano, one of the government's highest ranking officials, has chimed in about leaked player info.

"As for the prevailing view, it's necessary for private businesses must safeguard the personal information they have with the maximum care possible," said Edano. This information is highly sensitive and should be treated as such! A much more diplomatic response than that of a hopping mad U.S. senator.

The PSN breach has resulted in the personal information of over 70 million PSN users.

In March as Japan was rocked by natural disasters, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano was a regular on television, briefing the nation on the latest Fukushima developments. The internet dubbed Edano the "Jack Bauer" of the crisis, reported The Telegraph.

Source: 

---------

_In Related News_

*What can MMO Players Expect From the PSN’s Downtime?* 
Luke Plunkett — The extended outage currently afflicting the PlayStation Network isn't just stopping people playing Call of Duty and FIFA. It's also stopping people from playing persistent, entirely online games like DC Universe and Free Realms.

That's a massive pain in the ass for those people, so what's Sony doing to compensate them for their enforced downtime? Sony Online Entertainment, which manages both PS3 MMOs, has this to say:

We apologize for any inconvenience players may have experienced as a result of the recent service interruption. As a global leader in online gaming, SOE is committed to delivering stable and entertaining games for players of all ages.

To thank players for their patience, we will be hosting special events this weekend across our game portfolio, including a Double Station Cash day on Saturday, April 30th.

We are also working on a "make good" plan for players of the PS3 versions of DC Universe Online and Free Realms. Details will be available soon on the individual game websites and forums.

So there's extra stuff on the table come Saturday, provided the PSN is actually up by then, and then there's a "make good" plan after that. It's a good start, but seeing as DC Universe is made up of people paying subscriptions you'd hope it's more like a "make awesome" plan.

Source: 

-------------

*Now Microsoft Is Issuing Security Warnings *
Luke Plunkett — What a week! First Sony has a little trouble with its online security, and now Microsoft is issuing warnings about people running "phishing" scams over Xbox Live.

A "phishing" attempt is when a player is contacted by another in an attempt to get hold of things like service passwords and credit card information. It's a fairly common thing over online services, but there are obviously enough attempts going on related to a single title at this specific time (in this case, Modern Warfare 2) that Microsoft needed to put up a warning about it.

It's hardly on the same scale as Sony's prolonged and widespread downtime, of course, and far from the first time such a warning has been issued for Xbox Live, but there are suspicions that the two are related, if only because all the attention focused on Sony's service has surely attracted extra scumbags hoping to cash in (and encouraged Microsoft to be a little more cautious than normal).

Source:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Sony in Sights of British Watchdog over PSN Hacking *
Luke Plunkett — Less than a day after a US Senator began asking questions of Sony's PSN downtime, Britain's Information Commissioner's Office is investigating whether the company had adequate protection in place to safeguard customer's credit card information.

The ICO is a government body "set up to uphold information rights in the public interest". Having been alerted to the issues currently afflicting the PlayStation Network, it will be investigating the PS3 manufacturer because "any business or organisation that is processing personal information in the UK must ensure they comply with the law, including the need to keep data secure".

Source:


----------



## DedValve (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Now something major needs to happen to X-box Live and then everything will be going according to plan for Nintendo.



It all makes perfect sense now.  They won E3 last year and this year they aren't taking any chances.  I bet you they'll say something about a "more secure" online gaming XD


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

E3 2011 SONY to announce that the successor to the PSN aptly called PSN 2 is to go online in 2014 on the launch day of the PS4.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not that Sony is bnad, they are trying to teach us couch co op/vs is the best and online is for losers with no real friends?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> It's not that Sony is bnad, they are trying to teach us couch co op/vs is the best and online is for losers with no real friends?


This could be true if not for the fact that almost all multiplayer games nowadays are solely online multiplayer


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 27, 2011)

Uhh I mostly play online games with real life friends that I talk to pretty much every day. Playing FPS co-up on one screen just doesn't cut it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I have only played "online" once since I've gotten the PS3. This doesn't affect me at all outside of potentially having my credit card stolen.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> E3 2011 SONY to announce that the successor to the PSN aptly called PSN 2 is to go online in 2014 on the launch day of the PS4.



That doesn't make any sense to me. They would create a whole new network? I guess Geohot is grabbing PSN by the balls right now that Sony gave up any hope of redemption for the original network.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

I was being funny Turq


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> US senator is apparently pissed off with sony and sent a very demanding  email to Jack Tretton. Probably he has some stakes in sony's stock.
> 
> BTW, talking about the stock, sony's stock is falling like a stone.


Hardly a plummet.  Less than 2 full points.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

sony deserves this.  gave me a flat screen tv with no wall mount screws, mf's


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I was being funny Turq



I should have known


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2011)

Im just gonna sit by and watch. The funny thing is that Anon has yet to show us their next "big dick move" to Sony causing an even more pain in the ass to us gamers >.>


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel like a drug addict who can't get their fix.
The PSN needs to come back soon or I'm gonna start reading books


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, that was gonna happen sooner or later. Just one of the many hits sony will start taking.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

being a nintendofag all my life and having a ps3 atm for my gaming needs since wii sucks, i approve of whats been happening as of late


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

First, Sony get sued for Other OS removal, now they get sued for this. It seems like they are the only video game console maker that gets sued a lot. I don't even think Microsoft's RROD incident escalated to lawsuits. Then again, they knew better and extended warranties and shit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 27, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> The PSN needs to come back soon or I'm gonna start reading books


Thats supposed to be a bad thing? I mean I'm hooked on video games but if I don't have any to play and my internet is down I'll gladly pick up a book. I actually like them more than video games and the internet but the latter two are just so damned addictive.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 27, 2011)

if sony is sued and lose alot of money, say goodbye to that free online. Theyll have to make it back some way


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 27, 2011)

> if sony is sued and lose alot of money, say goodbye to that free online. Theyll have to make it back some way



                   .


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw that coming from MILES away since yesterday.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

*Rumor*



> The Playstation Network could return from its forced downtime with a number of heavily requested new features.
> 
> If the rumours are to be believed then Sony are aiming to try and get users back on side by offering features like cross-game chat and in-game video chat among others.
> 
> ...



Trying to win back their following.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

PS: "Sorry we caused you to suffer from identity theft. Don't worry! We'll make up for it, though, by letting oyu talk to people over different games!"


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure how successful that tactic might be.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 27, 2011)

I luled.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2011)

Exo:


----------



## M a t t h e w (Apr 27, 2011)

Wanted: Five people who are hackers.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

They're probably looking for REAL hackers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

It was Trinity I knew it she was the one who crashed the PSN last week before escaping Agents of the System.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Apr 27, 2011)

Kevin Mitnick is the top hacker in the world.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

M a t t h e w said:


> Kevin Mitnick is the top hacker in the world.



He's already been given enough shit and Goldstein's done more harm than Mitnick ever has.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

SONY be Fucked as They Say


*PlayStation Network Breach Could Carry A $24 Billion Price Tag (In Some Crazy Fantasy World)* 
Michael McWhertor — While the financial ramifications of the PlayStation Network's "external intrustion" on Sony, PlayStation developers and consumers likely won't be known for many moons, a data-security research firm and the mathematicians at Forbes have put a worst-case scenario price tag on the breach: $24 billion USD.

That gargantuan figure was derived by multiplying the number of PlayStation Network accounts (77 million) by the "cost of a data breach involving a malicious or criminal act," which according to the Ponemon Institute, averaged $318 last year. Of course, not every PSN account has current credit card data or accurate personal information attached to it, meaning the actual figure would likely be much, much less.

That said, Forbes still warns of scams that don't require access to credit card info.

Alan Paller, director of research for the SANS Institute, a security training organization, said that even if credit numbers weren't stolen, knowing someone's name, email address and which games he or she likes can lead to expertly crafted scam e-mails. Knowing billing histories can be even more harmful, since they can identify big spenders.

Regardless of the actual cost to Sony and its customers, it's certainly a massive loss in terms of trust and sales, which we may see reflected in the company's earnings over the course of the coming months and years.

Source:


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn Sony is getting the Business!


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 27, 2011)

It's funny how all this shit happened a week after Geohot "took vacation" to South America.

Not saying it's his responsibility, but the coincidence is just comical when you think about it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony is so butthurt.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2011)

And the vultures swoop in.

Blood in the water, friends.  Blood in the water.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2011)

What a clusterfuck. Seriously, I would never advocate trolling or anything, but Sony should be pointed and laughed at for their epic mishandling of their online gaming network. Microsoft has owned them in the online department, due in part to the fact that things like this don't happen to them. Hopefully this forces Sony to step their game up, and not just in the form of security and encryption (which is and should be their top priority), but in presentation and interface too. They should want to overcompensate for this debacle. For the record, I don't own a 360 (miss it, though) I own a PS3 (pleased with this, save for this).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear Jessica Chobot, thanks for tweeting this:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

SONY it Only Does Nothing.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2011)

u gaiz mayk this ps3 uzer sad


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

If u thought SONYs butt was sore it will be numb now ...

*Sony Sued for PSN Security Breach - Class action lawsuit filed this morning against SCEA.*
April 27, 2011
by Jim Reilly 

A class action lawsuit was filed against Sony a day after the company publicly admitted that personal information from PlayStation Network was compromised by a security breach. The lawsuit was filed by the Rothken Law Firm today in a California court and alleges Sony "failed to take reasonable care to protect, encrypt, and secure the private and sensitive data." 

Yesterday, Sony said it believes an unauthorized person obtained PSN user information, including members' names, addresses, birthdays, and login passwords. The company said there was no evidence that credit card information was stolen, but did not rule out that possibility. 

"We brought this lawsuit on behalf of consumers to learn the full extent of Sony PlayStation Network data security practices and the data loss and to seek a remedy for consumers. We are hopeful that Sony will take this opportunity to learn from the network vulnerabilities, provide a remedy to consumers who entrusted their sensitive data to Sony, and lead the way in data security best practices going forward," said Ira P. Rothken an attorney who filed the class action complaint. 

"Sony's breach of its customers' trust is staggering. Sony promised its customers that their information would be kept private. One would think that a large multinational corporation like Sony has strong protective measures in place to prevent the unauthorized disclosure of personal information, including credit card information. Apparently, Sony doesn't," commented J.R. Parker, co-counsel in the case. 

The lawsuit seeks monetary compensation for the data loss and "loss of use of the Sony PlayStation Network, credit monitoring, and other relief according to proof." 

IGN has contacted Sony for comment.

Source:


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Third time it was posted in this thread today, but my reaction is still...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Whoops forgot to check... But still dambit SONY u are a class of screw up unto u self.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2011)

will this extend this shit?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Very original.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Its like those Viagra comercials for Men

Extenze it only drawns Anonymous shutdowns


----------



## Jing (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear God 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKV9BFEEXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

Sad part is people really act like that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What a clusterfuck. Seriously, I would never advocate trolling or anything, but Sony should be pointed and laughed at for their epic mishandling of their online gaming network. Microsoft has owned them in the online department, due in part to the fact that things like this don't happen to them. Hopefully this forces Sony to step their game up, and not just in the form of security and encryption (which is and should be their top priority), but in presentation and interface too. They should want to overcompensate for this debacle. For the record, I don't own a 360 (miss it, though) I own a PS3 (pleased with this, save for this).



Well while Sony is definitely to blame for this crap, let's just be honest, Sony is a hardware company. They just started getting into dealing with online services, and the PSN is their first major online service they've had succeed. They've, up to this point, have been building onto a network that they didn't put much too much work into at it's inception.

MS is a software company, and has had years of experience to handle networking and security issues. This is Sony's biggest blunder since the PS3 launch, and just like that incident it'll make them realize where the hell they went wrong and how they can correct this serious mistake.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 27, 2011)

WHY SONY WHY !? ( Slowly puts gun to head an, To Be Continued) Naw but seriously i really wanna buy some psp games using my credit card, those hackers don't be scaring me yo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

$299 just to get my information stolen. I can do that myself.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> WHY SONY WHY !? ( Slowly puts gun to head an, To Be Continued) Naw but seriously i really wanna buy some psp games using my credit card, those hackers don't be scaring me yo.



You say that, now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Jing said:


> Dear God
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKV9BFEEXQ[/YOUTUBE]





Brandon Heat said:


> Sad part is people really act like that.



So true. 

And the oscar goes to........


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2011)

^  that dude is hilarious


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahahaha dude was way funnier then mine


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't falling for it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

This was all an elaborate plan by Sony to find an excuse to add cross game chat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> This was all an elaborate plan by Sony to find an excuse to add cross game chat.



What kinda tea have you been drinking Brandon.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well while Sony is definitely to blame for this crap, let's just be honest, Sony is a hardware company. They just started getting into dealing with online services, and the PSN is their first major online service they've had succeed. They've, up to this point, have been building onto a network that they didn't put much too much work into at it's inception.
> 
> MS is a software company, and has had years of experience to handle networking and security issues. This is Sony's biggest blunder since the PS3 launch, and just like that incident it'll make them realize where the hell they went wrong and how they can correct this serious mistake.



You are right about everything. Sony is a foreign hardware company with not much by way of experience in networking. If there's one silver lining I see in this entire debacle, it's that this will force Sony to reflect on their failures, seek improvements, overhaul everything, and redouble their online efforts.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Was it really!?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny thing is, give it a few years and the masses will forget about it as usual. People are blowing this out of proportion and all doom and gloom and shit to an extreme. A serious matter? Yup. One that can be rectified with time? Yup.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What kinda tea have you been drinking Brandon.





NeoKurama said:


> Was it really!?



Don't worry I have my sources.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes or no, bro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't worry I have my sources.



Bitch what kind of answer is that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


>




Haha,  if you didn't know IGN is more Xbox biased, we get IGN videos on Xbox live.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Haha, FYI if you didn't know IGN is more Xbox biased, we get IGN videos on Xbox live.



My ass, they polish Sony's knob just as much, did u read their ME2 review


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Funny thing is, give it a few years and the masses will forget about it as usual. People are blowing this out of proportion and all doom and gloom and shit to an extreme. A serious matter? Yup. One that can be rectified with time? Yup.



Not really, a franchise's reputation is a long arduous process to build up but very easy to destroy and once destroyed very hard to build up again. It's highly likely that sony will recover but it'll be a very looong time until consumers will trust sony again with their credit information and perhaps even personal details, in fact many may never do so. Bad publicity is the bane of all large franchises, especially if it's serious and widespread.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how much I can wait!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> My ass, they polish Sony's knob just as much, did u read their ME2 review



No I did not read the review for ME2, I already knew it was going to be awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2011)

BAW
SOMETHING FOR FREE ISNT WORKING 100% OF THE TIME


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im just gonna sit by and watch. The funny thing is that Anon has yet to show us their next "big dick move" to Sony causing an even more pain in the ass to us gamers >.>



It wasn't Anonymous


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Developers on PSN are getting hammered


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

sony could lose billions from this


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2011)

Axl Low, that's not what this is about at all anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah that was a bad post


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> It wasn't Anonymous



I wouldn't completely rule them out though. You just never know. 



Garrus said:


> Axl Low, that's not what this is about at all anymore.



It's way past that now. Sony fucked something up that thousands of people could end up paying for.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 27, 2011)

So many people are complaining just for the sake of complaining.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 27, 2011)

Jing said:


> Dear God
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKV9BFEEXQ[/YOUTUBE]



You know, initially I was expecting him to have some Deebo deep ass fucking voice just from the way he looks and watching the video he sounds like someone is squeezing his balls.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought that guy on the video was simply trollin'


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 28, 2011)

Realistically, there's nothing Sony can do to rectify this situation. There is no freebie, no gesture of goodwill that Sony can do that will placate the masses. 77 million users' info was compromised; right now the only people who even have the meanest faith left in Sony is the SDF full of kiddies and people who don't live in the real world, where identity theft--especially potential theft of CC info--is a major concern. The fact that they didn't tell anyone about it in a timely manner also put the nail in their coffin. There's nothing Sony can do here. There is no "equally decent thing"; NOTHING measures up to having information that could negatively impact your entire life stolen out from under a company you entrusted to hold said information secure, in good faith.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2011)

They sent me an email. How nice, now everything's better.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 28, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Realistically, there's nothing Sony can do to rectify this situation. There is no freebie, no gesture of goodwill that Sony can do that will placate the masses. 77 million users' info was compromised; right now the only people who even have the meanest faith left in Sony is the SDF full of kiddies and people who don't live in the real world, where identity theft--especially potential theft of CC info--is a major concern. The fact that they didn't tell anyone about it in a timely manner also put the nail in their coffin. There's nothing Sony can do here. There is no "equally decent thing"; NOTHING measures up to having information that could negatively impact your entire life stolen out from under a company you entrusted to hold said information secure, in good faith.



Realistically no. Honestly though, I'd be pretty chill with some free shit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 28, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Realistically, there's nothing Sony can do to rectify this situation. There is no freebie, no gesture of goodwill that Sony can do that will placate the masses. 77 million users' info was compromised; right now the only people who even have the meanest faith left in Sony is the SDF full of kiddies and people who don't live in the real world, where identity theft--especially potential theft of CC info--is a major concern. The fact that they didn't tell anyone about it in a timely manner also put the nail in their coffin. There's nothing Sony can do here. There is no "equally decent thing"; NOTHING measures up to having information that could negatively impact your entire life stolen out from under a company you entrusted to hold said information secure, in good faith.



So...now I have to think of investing in a 360 by next year?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

Right now with all the financial problems people are having, SONY has added to that because someone didn't do their job when writing the PSN.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Playstation Network Hack Shows That Games And Their Problems Are Mainstream*
Steven Davis ? The banner headline this morning for the San Jose Mercury News was: Sony says PlayStation users' personal and credit data may have been stolen.

Congratulations, games are mainstream and so are their problems.

As you may have noticed, I've taken a break from writing here. After 5 years (yes, 5 years), it has been time to reassess and consider where I want to take this blog. It has gotten a bit frustrating. If I look back, I see the same problems today that I did when I started only happening more frequently as there are more games.

There are just too many incidents for me to write about all of them and, quite frankly, it gets a bit dull saying "I told you so" when there are solutions available and they've been available for years. In the past couple of months:

■A new MMO has critical account security problems at launch.
■A major publisher's DRM system causes major problems for users.
■A European MMO has its entire player account system compromised.
And those are just some of the "highlights".

When I started talking about game security around ten years ago, people told me that the industry would take security serious when there was a "Pearl Harbor" incident.

If a banner headline in the major newspaper for Silicon Valley is not a Pearl Harbor moment, I don't know what is.

And it could happen to pretty much anyone.

Let's talk about some simple measures to avoid being the next big headline:

1.Separate your Back Office from your Front Office online operations.

There is no need to have the operational servers that hold payment. emails, and personal info be the same machines or databases that store your login info and core online service. Servers are cheap. At the very least, hackers would need to make a separate hack to get into your back office systems.

When new accounts are created or need to be edited, push the information into the front office system and then pull them off as quickly as possible.

While you are at it, make your authentication servers separate and don't force people to have stupidly complex passwords.. you are the source of more of the compromises, not them.

... and use the password transform trick on the emergency password recovery data.

... and watch your password recovery system.

The whole notion of 3-tier or n-tier web sites short changes the need to separate back office systems from front line services. This isolation provides a simple, strong way to protect your core business assets. If the data does not need to be online in real time, GET IT OFF THE __ INTERNET!!!

2.Buy commercial server and network scanning tools and run them daily.

And make sure management looks at the reports. Why commercial tools and not free ones? Because you'll have someone to yell at, they are likely to be kept up to date, and, if popular, are going to have a reasonable pool of people who you can hire to run them. 
All of your system and network administrators should be adept at these tools and they should be run regularly on your systems.

These tools should be used as management tools to ensure that your systems and network components are kept up-to-date and patched and configured properly.

3.PCI DSS[1] compliance does not mean you are secure
I'm looking forward to the follow up stories on Sony's PCI DSS status. They should be in good PCI DSS standing if they are taking credit card payments, so this would mean that they are passing audits and failing security. 
This is true for you too.

4.Good security is not expensive, but it is not free

Sony's Playstation Network problems have probably already cost them more than their previous annual security budget in less than a week. Likely lawsuits from developers for lost revenue, costs of sending out data disclosure notifications under California and other data disclosure laws, other direct costs, plus hidden reputation and future business costs are never going to be fully quantified.

Think about the value of what you are protecting - now, how much are you willing to spend to protect it? If your business is online, you MIGHT want to invest a bit to avoid problems.

5.Security requires deep technical and business knowledge

Don't think a programmer with a book is going to solve your security problems. Don't think a person with a brand new CISSP [2]has any appreciation of where the money is in your business. If someone doesn't ask about your business and your online service, they are not going to protect it.

I've heard from some of you, but I'd like to hear more about what you'd like me to write about. I have a couple of new projects that I'm working on and I'll be covering those as well.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] PCI DSS is the security standard for credit cards.↑

[2] CISSP is a common information security certification.↑


Republished with permission.

Seven Davis is the author of Protecting Games: A Security Handbook for Game Developers and Publishers. Davis runs PlayNoEvil and has more than 20 years of IT and IT security expertise and has focused on the security issues of the gaming industry for more than a decade.

Source:


----------



## Laxus (Apr 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


>



lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Sony Reveals More Details On PlayStation Network Hack and Its Plans To Fix What Went Wrong *

Michael McWhertor — Sony Computer Entertainment has issued an update on last week's "external intrusion" on its PlayStation Network, an attack that forced the network offline and may have exposed the personal information of millions of members.

On the company's PlayStation.blog, senior director of corporate communications Patrick Seybold writes that the PlayStation maker will be "taking steps to make our services safer and more secure than ever before."

That includes "a new system software update that will require all users to change their password once PlayStation Network is restored." Presumably, that software update will come to both the PSP and PlayStation 3 within the week. Currently, PSN accounts are locked out of the system, making a change to personal information and passwords impossible.

Furthermore, Sony says it is "initiating several measures that will significantly enhance all aspects of PlayStation Network's security and your personal data, including moving our network infrastructure and data center to a new, more secure location, which is already underway."

Sony writes that it still plans to have its PlayStation Network back online by next week, offering the caveat "we want to be very clear that we will only restore operations when we are confident that the network is secure."

For PSN account holders who may be concerned about the damage already done to their personal information or credit cards, Sony offers the following updates.

On the safety of your personal and financial information...

The entire credit card table was encrypted and we have no evidence that credit card data was taken. The personal data table, which is a separate data set, was not encrypted, but was, of course, behind a very sophisticated security system that was breached in a malicious attack.

On the credit card details that PlayStation Network and Qriocity do and do not store...

While all credit card information stored in our systems is encrypted and there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, we cannot rule out the possibility. If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained. Keep in mind, however that your credit card security code (sometimes called a CVC or CSC number) has not been obtained because we never requested it from anyone who has joined the PlayStation Network or Qriocity, and is therefore not stored anywhere in our system.

Additional details (and what appears to be bordering on an apology) can be found at the PlayStation.blog.

Q&A #1 for PlayStation Network and Qriocity Services [PlayStation.blog]

Source:


----------



## Fiona (Apr 28, 2011)

1 Hour before the PSN went down I was at gamestop contemplating getting a ps3 just because the PSN was free and there are plenty of great games. Then I said "im gonna go research what games are available and then come back tomorrow. Dodged a bullet :WOW

Honestly though this has completely turned me off the PS3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

Hidan the PS3 is fine for Offline gaming its just that SONY screwed up its security system royally for the PSN and now they are getting more than an ear full for it their are getting class action law suit and soon to be expected corporate and Federal Lawsuits from the UK, US... etc


----------



## Fiona (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy shit. I didn't know it was THAT bad 

I was just really wanting to get one for killzone 3 online and mass effect 3 when it comes out. The PS3 Straight whips the 360 graphic wise. 

But online is a BIG thing for me


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> Holy shit. I didn't know it was THAT bad
> 
> I was just really wanting to get one for killzone 3 online and mass effect 3 when it comes out. The PS3 Straight whips the 360 graphic wise.
> 
> But online is a BIG thing for me



Graphics are about the same now. only a few minor details between the games, but they do also have blue ray which helps.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> The PS3 Straight whips the 360 graphic wise.



I think not.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 28, 2011)

Blog says the network should be up within a week from yesterday, the latest being next Wednesday. I traded in most of my games last week and I only have 2 games left. One of them being Uncharted 2 with Platinum so there's nothing to do on that game anymore besides MP and the other being Mass Effect 2 which I've almost completed :L Need money for new games damnit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

You won't see me with a ps3 unless tales of Xilla comes out in America. Only way Sony gets me in


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

*PS3 Hacker George Hotz Denies He’s Behind the PSN Breach *

Brian Ashcraft —  PS3 rapper hacker George Hotz got sued by Sony. He made an rap video that drew comparisons between getting fucked up the ass and the lawsuit. Hotz reached an agreement with Sony, but there's speculation that the famed hacker is still bitter, that he's behind the PSN breach.

"And to anyone who thinks I was involved in any way with this, I'm not crazy, and would prefer to not have the FBI knocking on my door," Hotz blogged. "Running homebrew and exploring security on your devices is cool, hacking into someone elses server and stealing databases of user info is not cool." Hotz said that doing such makes the hacking community look bad—"even if it is aimed at douches like Sony".

Hotz, however, doesn't lay blame on Sony's engineers for the PSN security breach. "The fault lies with the executives who declared a war on hackers, laughed at the idea of people penetrating the fortress that once was Sony, whined incessantly about piracy, and kept hiring more lawyers when they really needed to hire good security experts," wrote Hotz. "Alienating the hacker community is not a good idea."

In his lengthy post, the young hacker speculated that it was "Sony's arrogance and misunderstanding of ownership" that put the company in this position. According to Hotz, Sony thought the PS3 was unhackable and didn't think it was necessary to waste money on pointless security.

The remainder of Hotz's post is spent talking about playing homebrew games, defining hacker vs. cracker and offering words to those who carried out the breach.

To the perpetrator, two things. You are clearly talented and will have plenty of money (or a jail sentence and bankruptcy) coming to you in the future. Don't be a dick and sell people's information. And I'd love to see a write up on how it all went down...lord knows we'll never get that from Sony, noobs probably had the password set to '4' or something. I mean, at least it was randomly generated.

Earlier this month, Hotz said he'd never buy a Sony product again and that he supported the Anonymous-sponsored boycott, turned out to be a bust.

Source:


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

He says he's not crazy but he went against Sony after he was given a warning three times, fled the country, and flat-out lied about details (IE, not having a PSN account).


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 28, 2011)

Hidan99 said:


> The PS3 Straight whips the 360 graphic wise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

Bah, the 360 and their shooters. Who needs them....


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Bah, the 360 and their shooters. Who needs them....


LOL that argument is no longer valid. ps3 has about equal amount of shooters as much as the 360's.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 28, 2011)

Random Fact if Godzilla had T-Rex arms he wouldn't be able to facepalm.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Bah, the 360 and their shooters. Who needs them....



Socom,Killzone,Resistance


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2011)

So the thread is turning into a console war. lol


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

Espionage:  Nothing unexpected.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2011)

Espionage said:


> So the thread is turning into a console war. lol



Welcome to the gaming department.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 28, 2011)

Just as the hacker planned


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2011)

One day people will understand that their interest are not equivalent to others.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2011)

i don't know, if i owned a psn  i would want some vaseline, so i can be lubed while i get fucked!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Just as the hacker planned



the hacker was obviously hired by microsoft.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

>Implying Microsoft would need to HIRE someone with something as insecure as PSN.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> He says he's not crazy but he went against Sony after he was given a warning three times, *fled the country*, and flat-out lied about details (IE, not having a PSN account).


No he didn't.

How the fuck is people keep getting that wrong? They have *court records* stating that Geohot already planned on having that trip to South America. The judge already knew and approved. Believe the spin Sony lawyers gave you instead of...*court records*.

I hate when people blatenly say false shit for the sake of saying false shit.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

So does anybody actually believe that sony's entire network was brought down by hackers? Interesting how a company with its vast resources has yet to be able to find a culprit. They more than likely pulled the network themselves and blamed it on hackers just so they can refortify their security.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> So does anybody actually believe that sony's entire network was brought down by hackers? Interesting how a company with its vast resources has yet to be able to find a culprit. They more than likely pulled the network themselves and blamed it on hackers just so they can refortify their security.



That would be immensely stupid on the highest degree. This incident gave Sony extremely bad publicity right now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that when the PSN returns its going to be brand new meaning everyone will have to go through the whole process of registering again to have access to the PSN.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> So does anybody actually believe that sony's entire network was brought down by hackers? Interesting how a company with its vast resources has yet to be able to find a culprit. They more than likely pulled the network themselves and blamed it on hackers just so they can refortify their security.



The network wasn't "brought down" by hackers. Information was taken. Sony took PSN down themselves and it's entirely possible that's what made it easier on top of the fact that they don't encrypt personal information of their customers. I don't think anyone's even accusing hackers of bringing down PSN this time.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> That would be immensely stupid on the highest degree. This incident gave Sony extremely bad publicity right now.



No, what was giving sony bad publicity was the soccer game they were having with hackers over the past months. Anytime sony did something, the hackers would one up them and sony no doubt did not like that. Lets face it they looked weak and vulnerable I personally would not have felt secure on PSn. I doubt sony really cares how they look right now, if they did they would have been more vocal about what they are doing but they are being really quiet and vague with the press right now.

No doubt sony has been having problems with hackers, but I think they are overstating the problem and are just fed up with it and decided to pull the plug and rectify the situation. It is completely in the realm of possibilities it would not be the first time a company did something that completely pissed off its customers.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The network wasn't "brought down" by hackers. Information was taken. Sony took PSN down themselves and it's entirely possible that's what made it easier on top of the fact that they don't encrypt personal information of their customers. I don't think anyone's even accusing hackers of bringing down PSN this time.



Sony is accusing hackers read the press on ign sony stated they are working with a security agency to find out who mess with the network. that story was released today so please read it


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

podsandgods said:


> Sony is accusing hackers read the press on ign sony stated they are working with a security agency to find out who mess with the network. that story was released today so please read it



They accused hackers of taking the personal information. Not of taking down PSN. Vastly different.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

excuse me I didnt mean so say bring down, I meant to say tamper my bad.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah. It is your bad.

They are two hugely different things.

Though all's fair in the world of trying to "stick it to big business."


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah. It is your bad.
> 
> They are two hugely different things.
> 
> Though all's fair in the world of trying to "stick it to big business."



you should not be so quick to assume I want to stick it to sony as I have no grudge against them. I merely used broad words and your assuming I am trying to make them look bad which they dont need any help from me to do. All I am saying is that this story of an unknown group of hackers tampering with the network may be just that, a story. Sony needed to do something quick before they embarrassed themselves further.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (Apr 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I think that when the PSN returns its going to be brand new meaning everyone will have to go through the whole process of registering again to have access to the PSN.



If they do this, well... some people are going to get po. Just saying. It's suggested that they shouldn't. Some men have a bit of a problem with losing all of their "super important" achievements. And, I will lose all of my PSP games and all of the scores that go with them. And then I will be really angry. REALLY angry. Anyways, I don't think they could delete all of PSN without an even more angrier crowd of people.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

YukitheSakurafan said:


> If they do this, well... some people are going to get po. Just saying. It's suggested that they shouldn't. Some men have a bit of a problem with losing all of their "super important" achievements. And, I will lose all of my PSP games and all of the scores that go with them. And then I will be really angry. REALLY angry. Anyways, I don't think they could delete all of PSN without an even more angrier crowd of people.



again at this point I seriously doubt sony cares if they piss off their customers they are just trying to make sure their network is hacker proof. If that means everyone looses their trophies then they will make up for it by giving everyone a 5 dollar rebate on the network store and call it a day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not assuming on your "broad words," I'm assuming on your wild assumptions. There was no claim of hackers taking down PSN this time (and the time that it WAS done it was Anonymous bragging about it. Sony wouldn't even admit that hackers did shit). They never claimed anything was actually "tampered" with - that information was possibly extracted. If you're going to go throwing mud at least do it for the right reasons. At least get your information correct.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm not assuming on your "broad words," I'm assuming on your wild assumptions. There was no claim of hackers taking down PSN this time (and the time that it WAS done it was Anonymous bragging about it. Sony wouldn't even admit that hackers did shit). They never claimed anything was actually "tampered" with - that information was possibly extracted. If you're going to go throwing mud at least do it for the right reasons. At least get your information correct.



I guess we are not reading the same news as sony has clearly stated outside parties have "tapered" "extract" things from the psn. At the end of the day if an outside party that isnt sony is "extracting" things from the network that IS tampering that IS hacking at least if you have common sense you would think so but I guess you dont seem to think that is a form of hacking. Dude go to ign and read the latest story sony is clearly fingering outside parties or hacker as you may call them how can you deny that? 

All I am stating is that Sony may or may not be overstating the severity of the issue and pulled the system under those pretenses. I am not hating on sony just stating something that a company like them would more than likely do. If you honestly believe sony has you in the number 1 interest than enjoy living in your dream world. All these gaming companies care about is money first and foremost they could care less if they piss off a couple of fans by pulling the network down for a few weeks because at the end of the day they will still make money.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 28, 2011)

*FBI Cybercrimes Joins 22 States In Sweeping PlayStation Network Investigation *

Brian Crecente — The Federal Bureau of Investigations today confirmed to Kotaku that it is looking into the security breach that brought the Playstation Network down and exposed millions of users' personal data to cybercriminals.

The FBI is joined by nearly two dozen state attorneys general and possibly the Federal Trade Commission who are looking into this month's Playstation Network hack attack which forced Sony to take their PS3 online service offline for more than a week.

Sony told Kotaku that they reported the security breach to the FBI's cybercrimes unit in San Diego. Contacted Thursday, an FBI spokesman confirmed that they were looking into the reports.

"The FBI is aware of the reports concerning the alleged intrusion into the Sony on line game server and we have been in contact with Sony concerning this matter," said FBI special agent Darrell Foxworth. "We are presently reviewing the available information in an effort to determine the facts and circumstances concerning this alleged criminal activity."

Meanwhile attorneys general from 22 states are demanding answers from Sony over the breach, asking why it took the company so long to alert customers to the attack.

That group of state attorneys general are sharing information with one another about their individual inquiries, Susan Kinsman, communications director for the Connecticut Office of the Attorney General told Kotaku.

The collection of attorneys general have also contacted the Federal Trade Commission to see if they have launched their own federal investigation, she said.

The Federal Trade Commission could have jurisdiction in a case involving loss of customer data through a security breach, FTC spokeswoman Claudia Bourne Farrell told Kotaku. But the FTC does not discuss or confirm ongoing investigations.

Kinsman also declined to say whether the FTC has launched their own investigation.

"A call has been made to the FTC and there will be discussions, but I can't comment on whether the FTC is investigating," she said.

While Kinsman was able to confirm that attorneys general from at least 22 states were looking into the Sony breach and how it might affect consumers in their states, she declined to say which states that included.

Connecticut's own attorney general sent a letter to Sony Computer Entertainment of America President and CEO Jack Tretton on Wednesday. The letter demanded answers to a number of questions including what data was stolen, who was responsible, how long the company knew and what was being done to make sure it doesn't happen again.

"The fact that sensitive information was apparently accessed without authorization makes me especially concerned about the possibility of financial fraud and targeted phishing scams," Connecticut Attorney General George Jepsen wrote. "What is more troubling is Sony's apparent failure to promptly and adequately notify affected individuals of this large-scale breach."

The letter goes on to outline a baker's dozen questions.

Kinsman said the letter was sent out Wednesday and that the office has not yet heard anything back from SCEA.

Sony officials told Kotaku that it wasn't until Monday, after an outside security group conducted an extensive investigation, that they realized customer data had been stolen. That data included names, passwords and other identifying information. Sony doesn't believe credit card numbers were stolen. If it was, that data is also encrypted when it is stored, they said.

Anyone with information concerning the breach is asked to contact the FBI at 858-565-1255or 1-877-EZ-2-TELL. Cyber tips may be e-mailed to the Internet Crime Complaint Center.

Source:


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2011)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *PS3 Hacker George Hotz Denies He?s Behind the PSN Breach *
> 
> Brian Ashcraft ?  PS3 rapper hacker George Hotz got sued by Sony. He made an rap video that drew comparisons between getting fucked up the ass and the lawsuit. Hotz reached an agreement with Sony, but there's speculation that the famed hacker is still bitter, that he's behind the PSN breach.
> 
> ...



Arrogance and misunderstanding.  Sorry mate you are the one who fucked up there.  If you spent time to sit down and read all the legal stuff you would find out that there are terms of use which clearly state what you did is in breach of a contract you made with sony buying the PS3.

Don't piss off hackers?  Sorry but if something this episode has shown is that instead of not pissing off hackers something needs to be done to get the worst of them behind bar.  Make it illegal to perform attacks on someones site, servers etc just because you have the ability to and someone pissed you off.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

dont piss off hackers or they become crackers. defend your system well enough to avoid most crackers.

its sony's fault for pissing hackers off and making them crackers.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2011)

For someone who cried his way into fleeing the country and humiliatingly fumbled around with lies to Sony and their lawyers and the courts, Hotz sure talks a lot of shit now that he's in the clear. For now. Also, I like how in his note to the party responsible, he says they're "clearly talented" (and will have plenty of money... lolwut?), yet goes on to criticize Sony's security... thus making light of the accomplishment "noobs probably had the password set to '4' or something." And of course, he criticizes Sony for probably not wanting to release how to perform an illegal activity.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel bad for Kaz, cuz he is up for a CEO promotion while all this shit is going on.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> dont piss off hackers or they become crackers. defend your system well enough to avoid most crackers.
> 
> its sony's fault for pissing hackers off and making them crackers.



What should they have done.  Let Geohotz off for his illegal activity?  Sorry having skills in hacking/cracking should not and must never put you above the law.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Day 7 of the PSN lockout and it seems the gamers and the Owners are still far apart on getting online back up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> What should they have done.  Let Geohotz off for his illegal activity?  Sorry having skills in hacking/cracking should not and must never put you above the law.



why does hotz get all the defending but sony gets blamed for interrogating hotz?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2011)

sometimes I wish I got into hacking. all dat money for those users :ho


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

We should make bets on when it comes back online.


----------



## kenji1104 (Apr 29, 2011)

Day 10? Maybe PSN will be up in day 10, I CAN'T PLAY MORTAL KOMBAT WITH MY COUSIN ONLINE!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 29, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Arrogance and misunderstanding.  Sorry mate you are the one who fucked up there.  If you spent time to sit down and read all the legal stuff you would find out that there are terms of use which clearly state what you did is in breach of a contract you made with sony buying the PS3.
> 
> Don't piss off hackers?  Sorry but if something this episode has shown is that instead of not pissing off hackers something needs to be done to get the worst of them behind bar.  Make it illegal to perform attacks on someones site, servers etc just because you have the ability to and someone pissed you off.



Laws are different in America, if you own something you can mod it in any way you want.  i haven't read much about Geo Hot vs Sony, but I know Geo Hot vs Apple caused some laws to be changed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We should make bets on when it comes back online.



That's a bet we will all lose.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Hotz has a point though.  The bullshit with companies making you LEASE hardware is just that.  The blowback was bound to happen, because people who can mod really get annoyed at all these laws saying what they are not allowed to do, over and over...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

kenji1104 said:


> Day 10? Maybe PSN will be up in day 10, I CAN'T PLAY MORTAL KOMBAT WITH MY COUSIN ONLINE!



Keep Dreaming.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2011)

Then instead of breaking the law maybe they should protest and try to get the law changed.  I don't like certain laws but i am not going to go out my way to break them because i can.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2011)

So what type of information could have been retracted?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Then instead of breaking the law maybe they should protest and try to get the law changed.  I don't like certain laws but i am not going to go out my way to break them because i can.


Because that ever works.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (Apr 29, 2011)

> PlayStation Network News of the Day: Things just keep getting worse for Sony and PlayStation Network gamers. The latest word from the “internet underground” is that the PSN hackers stole 2.2 million credit card numbers  in last week’s breach.
> 
> Security researchers say the credit card database may be up for sale for more than $100,000. Apparently, the hackers have even brazenly offered to sell the data back to Sony, but they haven’t received a response.
> 
> ...



Source: The Daily What


I am adding people to my 'To punch and then angrily troll in Transformice' list. These people have made the top of the list. The very top of the list. I'm hoping that they're just being total derps and are just joking, but if they're not joking... 

BLAAAARG RAGE


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm hoping that we'll hear good news at some point but who knows when we'll reach that point at this rate.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

I feel bad for Sony at E3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like Sony brought along Homeland security to investigate this issue.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, like I said about the FBI post...shit just got real.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2011)

Some on The Escapist are calling foul on this. Apparently, PSN doesn't asks for CVVs with CC purchases, them being one of the bits of info the alleged sellers are advertising.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Sony.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, from the cards that got taken, I heard that an average 385 dollars got taken from them: Shit is getting real people, sony is in deeper shit than they hoped.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope i can watch it somewhere, its going to be at 1 AM eastern


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

in 1             hour?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

Think I found a stream, Sony will be addressing the PSN problem at some point, and they might show off NGP stuff as well. I'll put the link once i confirm it's a real stream.

Nova-Yes in 1 hour.

ITS UP!


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

ITS UP and in English!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

yep                                      .


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2011)

just announced people will get psn plus for 30 days when it returns.

also that most services should be up this month, starting in a week from now.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

LOL, he just said there are some customers outside of Playstation store protesting in japan...


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2011)

He mentioned anonymous, that was a surprise.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

LOL Adding a Chief of Security and additional firewalls.


Welcome to 2002 Sony.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Its crazy, cause I work at gamestop and I had a lady inform me she indeed lost a sum amount of money because of this: she was already contemplating sewing, sony better get on the ball


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2011)

Why is Sony denying the credit card problem?O_o


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2011)

according to him, only 10million people have credit card data on the psn.

they found no evidence of CC data being compromised but they can't 100% rule it out either.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why is Sony denying the credit card problem?O_o




Sony has had a History of lying to customers, they blended some lies in with the truth this time though.


Asking to check credit and bank history, while claiming the hackers did not get secure credit card information.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> according to him, only 10million people have credit card data on the psn.
> 
> they found no evidence of CC data being compromised but they can't 100% rule it out either.


 I see



FireHawk64 said:


> Sony has had a History of lying to customers, they blended some lies in with the truth this time though.


 oh boy that could lead to more problem for them. Seriously Sony is in a huge problem.


----------



## Proxy (May 1, 2011)

PSN+

Will try


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 1, 2011)

>Implying cc information isn't compromised

Oh Sony


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2011)

Proxy said:


> PSN+
> 
> Will try


30 days only right? not enough for this imo.



Darth Sidious said:


> >Implying cc information isn't compromised
> 
> Oh Sony


 lol I wonder what is going to happen next.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

E3 is in a MONTH.


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> E3 is in a MONTH.
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


It's gonna be very awkward for sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It's gonna be very awkward for sony.


 I agree. I wonder what are they doing? NGP?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

When PSN comes online, users will face a mandatory system software update that requires all PSN users to change their account passwords before they can sign into the service. That password can be changed only on the same PS3 that activated the account, or through a validated email confirmation, Sony said.


>encrypting information.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> 30 days only right? not enough for this imo.
> 
> lol I wonder what is going to happen next.



I agree, dude.


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2011)

they're also suposedly going to give content.

but it wasnt very clear yet. Probably some free games and stuff.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

After listening, I'm starting to believe that sony was just busy or focused with announcing new playstation tablet to mildly ignore about the PSN blackout.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It's gonna be very awkward for sony.



If they even have a damn conference, I'll be quite surprised. I can almost _smell_ the booing.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

LOL asking about passwords and why they were not encrypted


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 1, 2011)

Nice deflecting of the question


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2011)

Yea, what is this shit? xD


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> just announced people will get psn plus for 30 days when it returns.
> 
> also that most services should be up this month, starting in a week from now.



What they gonna do about DC Universe Subscriptions?


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2011)

Weren't they gonna host special events, same with Free Realms?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

Japanese Police have not contacted Sony in order to work together.

They have bigger problems right now.


LA NOIRE should make this DLC


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Japanese Police have not contacted Sony in order to work together.
> 
> They have bigger problems right now.
> 
> ...



This man knows his shit


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2011)

No new features?


----------



## Skylit (May 1, 2011)

I am disappoint, sony.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (May 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> "At least 2 days at the most"?



                 .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 1, 2011)

I'll LMAO if the PSN is hacked again... Oh what the hell I'll Laugh Anyway


----------



## Butcher (May 1, 2011)

I wish we DLC content for games for free instead of PS + for a month.

I could really use some of that new RDR DLC.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

I think a month's free PSN+ is a great thing to give away for free... I mean, we not only get a free game (whatever it is they actually give), but any of the PSN+ content they have for that month too? That's free DLC, a full game trial and discounted Store stuff.

Pretty good, I think, considering Sony never did _me_ any harm.


----------



## Gene (May 1, 2011)

Is free PSN+ content attached to the subscription? For example, once the subscription expires so does the stuff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

im just glad this game at a time when i didnt have to rely on my ps3 for entertainment(basketball, pc games, school)


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

Gene said:


> Is free PSN+ content attached to the subscription? For example, once the subscription expires so does the stuff.



yes it is attached


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 1, 2011)

Is online back or what


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 1, 2011)

Its coming back only in segments though


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Since I get a free month, I might as well see what they offer.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 1, 2011)

Does this apply to PSP at all? If not, then what the crap am I here for? I'm not chopped liver, I waited this out, too! DAMMIT


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2011)

Cool that it's coming back, I guess. Now I can see what PSN+ offers other than a nifty golden D-Pad next to my name.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 1, 2011)

*Sony Considers Reimbursing Credit Card Replacement Costs in Light of Data Breach *

Owen Good — In this morning's news conference, Sony Computer Entertainment head Kazuo Hirai said the company would consider covering costs associated with reissuing credit cards to PlayStation Network subscribers who feel their accounts have been compromised by the massive data breach of April 20.

Hirai, noting that there have been no confirmed incidents in which fraud was committed with a credit card number stolen from the PSN breach, said the company has asked the FBI for a criminal investigation of the matter.

While there are 77 million accounts in the PlayStation Network, some are are held by the same household or person. Hirai said the owners of 10 million PSN accounts have been notified that their credit card information may have been compromised. However, the three-digit CVV number on the back of the card, required for purchases over the Internet, was definitely not compromised.

The replacement of a lost or stolen credit card is typically done for a customer for free, but to banks there is a cost of printing, processing and mailing the cards, plus a cost of lost business while the customer waits for a new one. Earlier in the week, news reports pegged the transactional costs of card replacement at between $3 and $5 per card. It's unclear who Sony would compensate, if it does, or if enough cardholders will ditch their cards to make it an issue that banks complain about to Sony.

Also in comments at this morning's news conference in Japan:

• Hirai apologized to Sony customers. "We would like to extend our apologies ... because potentially compromised their customer data," Hirai said, according to Gamasutra. "We offer our sincerest apologies."

• Hirai called out Anonymous by name. While he did not accuse the leaderless hacktivist collective of being behind this breach, Hirai noted past attacks for which Anonymous hackers did claim responsibility, including the publshing of personal information about Sony's top management, including information about their children.

• Hirai answered why Sony did not inform its users about the breach sooner. He said Sony shut down the network to prevent any further damage, then hired three companies to analyze the network. The size of the analysis and the gradual nature of the investigation, plus the time it took to wind down PSN to be ready for that examination, accounts for the delay, Hirai said.

• Hirai noted that. in light of the attack on Sony's San Diego data center, those operations are being moved to a new, undisclosed location. He also promised enhanced security to defend against any new attacks.

Sauce:


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 1, 2011)

I'll take advantage of it, as I transition myself from GameFly. I'll be looking to milk the PSN Plus for all its worth in the month that I have it.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2011)

Those extra precautions sure would've been nice beforehand.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2011)

Well I'm 'glad' with the actions they're taking. Not that it really affected me anyway.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 1, 2011)

I wish PSN was up now. I pre-ordered Duke Nukem,and I received a pass code that allows me to play the demo . Another bad thing is that the cashier highlighted over it to point it out,now I can't see it .


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

Regarding the CC info, does this effect all the credit cards I've used on PSN?

For example, I've used couple of my cards, debit card, AMEX, and mastercard on PSN. Right now, my AMEX is currently registered to my PSN account. So only my AMEX card info should be compromised, right?


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Get ready for some slow ass servers for PSN+ since everyone and their momma is gonna be on it raping the servers with all the content they can get.


----------



## Da Realest (May 1, 2011)

So when will PSN be back up?


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

In relation to the death of Osama Bin Laden:


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 2, 2011)

^ lol



"America fuck yeah!"


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

oooOooo I see why $ony did, what they did.


----------



## LightningLi (May 2, 2011)

It should be up this week, possibly on May 4.


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2011)

I'm gonna take a guess and say PSN will be up either Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In relation to the death of Osama Bin Laden:


----------



## narutosushi (May 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> In relation to the death of Osama Bin Laden:



Time to start singing the Team America song


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I'm gonna take a guess and say PSN will be up either Tuesday or Thursday.


Tuesday sounds good to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

*PlayStation Network (PSN): Online Status – Japan is Live, Possible Dates for US, UK*

We have some good news for those of you who are asking when will the psn will be back up, as it looks like Sony are now delivering on their promise to bring the PlayStation Network back online this week, as reports are suggesting that service has already resumed in Japan.
Sony hasn’t confirmed this yet, but there are already a collection of Twitter, and Facebook status updates saying that online play on the PS3 is now back to normal for Japanese gamers – head to this page to see for yourself.
Unfortunately though, we can’t say the same for US and other gamers around the world, as we can confirm that the service is still unavailable. However, according to previous Sony estimates, the service should be back online by tomorrow, May 3rd. This has been clarified in this article over at IGN.
It’s a shame Sony didn’t give us an official date, but maybe there’s still a few major problems that need to be fixed up during this week first. Obviously we’re hoping this isn’t the case though and the PSN does indeed come online again at some point tomorrow.
How many of you are predicting it will be back on May 3rd, and how many of you have heard otherwise? Are you dying to get back into Portal 2 and Mortal Kombat? Either way, we’ll soon know if it finally comes back online tomorrow.'


----------



## Kagawa (May 2, 2011)

So whats the update with the credit card information etc?


----------



## ramen321 (May 2, 2011)

That is why I have a xbox360


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Well, kiddies, here's the damage:



> Sony Online Entertainment confirmed today it is investigating an illegal intrusion into its network systems and that hackers may have stolen SOE customer information.
> 
> Sony said this was not a second attack, and the temporary take down of SOE services was related to the ongoing investigation of the external intrusion that occurred in April.
> _
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

God and people are actually happy with a month free of PSN+.. I am scared, changing password of everything..


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Well, kiddies, here's the damage:



So they've stolen info from a database in '07? Then I'm in the clear, didn't get a PS3 until 09. I'm still gonna be monitoring my account very closely though. You never know.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So they've stolen info from a database in '07? Then I'm in the clear, didn't get a PS3 until 09. I'm still gonna be monitoring my account very closely though.



Only the credit information was from the '07 server (isn't it so nice of Sony to just leave that stuff laying around to stumble into?). All credit information outside of America, as well, anyway. So in the US you don't have much to worry about probably unless it bothers you that some pimple-faced hacker in his mother's basement now knows who you are, where you live, and how to contact you. And possibly log into your PSN account.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 2, 2011)

I doubt he'd even notice me, seeing as my name is so common.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

Anymore it's less of a matter of the person doing something and more the fact that Sony went and let this happen.

Twice now, possibly.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 2, 2011)

LOl Sony Hacked again..........................


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Warning, Inc wall of text.



> Trouble seemed to be afoot at Sony Online Entertainment this morning, when the publisher . As suspected, SOE has now confirmed that it, too, has suffered a security breach similar to the one .
> 
> In a statement issued to GameSpot, SOE has now confirmed that  approximately 24.6 million accounts as well as 12,700 non-US credit or  debit card numbers and expiration dates may have been stolen. The  information may have been obtained by hackers between April 16 and 17,  and SOE believes that it was part of the initial attack that compromised  the PSN and Qriocity service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2011)

If only people read...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 2, 2011)

whats redain damon?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

dont fuck with hackers 

these fuckers are hardcore, love it


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but SOE's accounts have nothing to do with psn or ps3, right ?


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

SOE is the ones who handle Everquest I do believe.


----------



## Yoburi (May 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> God and people are actually happy with a month free of PSN+.. I am scared, changing password of everything..



Because they didn't get hacked and got free stuff because of others... as for the people that lost there debit card numbers i don't think a mounth free will make them "happy" after losing money to pay years of PSN, a car or even a house.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 3, 2011)

Looks like Congress wants answers Congress a government body that never reads its own papers wants answers to questions written by someone in a document they don't have time to read cause they never read what they sign.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Japan is not back online from what I heard.


----------



## Gextiv (May 3, 2011)

Hackers Head On Tiki Pole.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

Oh my friends gonna be so pissed


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Japan is not back online from what I heard.


Apparently, it was online for few hours then it went back down again.


----------



## cnorwood (May 3, 2011)

wait is america back online? i havent been checking


----------



## Gextiv (May 3, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Apparently, it was online for few hours then it went back down again.



I bet it got hacked again.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

^, it was everquest that got hacked. so yeah, sony related shit is getting smashed.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^, it was everquest that got hacked. so yeah, sony related shit is getting smashed.



Poor Sony.  

Oh well, the new Golden Age of Nintendo is just around the corner.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

I just wanna fastforward to when the people are caught. wanna see these legends.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

^ next thing we know they get cocky and try Microsoft. Hilarity insues


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Once again, setting up Nintendo to be GODS this year.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2011)

This E3 sony will be a no show, Microsoft will desperately try showing off the kinect while hiding the fact they have no exclusives and Nintendo will feel such pity amongst the competition then proceed to buttrape the entire audience as they fall helpless towards Project Cafe.


...Pretty much the same as last E3


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Once again, setting up Nintendo to be GODS this year.



You can't hack an online that isn't there 


I can see the news story now: "Nintendo online down, all 5 people angry."


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

More like Nintendo Wii2 coming out, and stealing everyone's thunder. Maybe not so much NGP, but yea.


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You can't hack an online that isn't there
> 
> 
> I can see the news story now: "Nintendo online down, all 5 people angry."



Nintendo Wii - 86 million
PS3 - 47 million


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Poor Sony.
> 
> Oh well, the new Golden Age of Nintendo is just around the corner.



Nintendo's second Golden Age started in 2006, when the DS Lite and Wii both came out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2011)

lol sony


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

Winny said:


> Nintendo's second Golden Age started in 2006, when the DS Lite and Wii both came out.



Didn't buy either of them so it clearly wasn't a Golden Age.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Godku said:


> Nintendo Wii - 86 million
> PS3 - 47 million



I'm talking about the sad excuse for online Nintendo has going. Nintendo isn't going to be the bastion of gaming unless they improve it, a lot.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2011)

^but nintendo DID stated they're aiming to improve online


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

nintendo doesnt even need to try and make a good system and they can sell 100 million units and get 30 billion dollars, while sony and microsoft can try as hard as they can to make a good system, and be in debt 5 billion dollars


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2011)

So any actual news about PSN?


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Not too much past the whole SOE credit card rape thing.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

And the lawsuits start!



> Less than a week after the   was filed against Sony, a second legal claim has been initiated. While  the first didn't ask for a specific amount, the second is quite clear on  how much it wants from Sony--at least 1 billion dollars in damages.
> 
> But those aren't US dollars, they're Canadian ones.
> The second suit was announced on Monday by the Toronto law firm of  McPhadden Samac Tuovi LLP, with Sony Canada, Sony USA, and "other Sony  entities" being named as defendants. The firm has commenced the proposed  class action on behalf of 21-year-old Mississauga, Ontario resident  Natasha Maksimovic. Described as a years-long PlayStation user, the  lawsuit quotes Maksimovic as being outraged by the PSN outage and  subsequent data breach.
> ...


----------



## Corran (May 3, 2011)

^*insert Dr Evil picture here*
Didn't expect a Canadian to totally bitch out though.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

And we have something else to read. 



> In an announcement on Saturday,  . However, nearly 13 days after service came down, it remains down, and Sony's investigation into the matter continues.
> 
> 
> It's this ongoing investigation for which Sony has enlisted the help of a private information security agency, the , and .  Now, the company has announced it will cooperate with the US Congress  by answering a series of questions put to it by the US House of  Representatives' Committee on Energy and Commerce's Subcommittee on  Commerce, Manufacturing, and Trade.
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)




----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 4, 2011)

Godku said:


> Nintendo Wii - 86 million
> PS3 - 47 million



i wonder how many of those wiis are just sitting there collecting dust(i know mine is)  sales does not equal quality lol


----------



## Corran (May 4, 2011)

^I haven't turned mine on since Mario Galaxy 2. How long ago was MG2? But yeah its a dust collector for sure. 
On the other hand my PS3 gets turned on everyday.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

I haven't touched my Wii since trying out MH3. My PS3 and 360 get used about every other day.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2011)

I don't ever use my Wii, and I mean ever.

I don't really get the point of bringing up the Wii and PS3's sales. The Wii is half the price of the PS3, and it hasn't sold twice as many units as the PS3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

now thats one of the stupidest comments in this thread


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't ever use my Wii, and I mean ever.
> 
> I don't really get the point of bringing up the Wii and PS3's sales. The Wii is half the price of the PS3, and it hasn't sold twice as many units as the PS3.



 was that a mistype? legit question.

Anyway, that might have to do with the fact that anyone that wanted a Wii has it and sales are dwindling, while anyone that wants a PS3 can afford it and sales are rising (though, given recent events...).

But I do agree that talking about their sales here means diddly at the moment.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't ever use my Wii, and I mean ever.
> 
> I don't really get the point of bringing up the Wii and PS3's sales. The Wii is half the price of the PS3, and it hasn't sold twice as many units as the PS3.



GAME OVER.


[Continue]  Exit.

*shot goes off in the background*



if you can tell me what game does this, i wont neg rep you.


----------



## Godku (May 4, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> i wonder how many of those wiis are just sitting there collecting dust(i know mine is)  sales does not equal quality lol



It doesn't really matter does it. The fact that Nintendo have made a huge amount of money from the Wii shows how powerful they really are. Sony are in debt. The Wii is one of my least favourite Nintendo consoles and it still kicked ass.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

So Anon appears again eh?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2011)

Nova said:


> now thats one of the stupidest comments in this thread



How is it stupid? It's just a fact that I threw out. One thing that helps the Wii sell a lot is due to the fact that it is cheap, I don't get how anyone could debate that. It's no more stupid than arbitrarily mentioning the Wii's sales. Wow, the Wii sold 35 mill more than the PS3 - that means it is so much better. 




> was that a mistype? legit question.


Maybe worded badly, but no it's not a mistype. 



> Anyway, that might have to do with the fact that anyone that wanted a Wii has it and sales are dwindling, while anyone that wants a PS3 can afford it and sales are rising (though, given recent events...).


What relevance does that have?


When everything is said and done, the Wii probably will not have out sold the PS3 by much. I don't get the point of continuously mentioning sales in these type of threads. If Wii is "raping" the PS3, when the difference is sales is 85 mill to 50 mill, then what was the PS2 to Gamecube when one was 150 mil (and still going) to 20 mill? I just don't get why sales means anything.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> **



Over the fact that Anonymous did in fact, hack the network. That Sony's pouring more fuel on the fire, or both?


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Maybe Sony is making up that BS but a file named Anon, just to put the blame on someone, because they didn't find out who attacked them like that.


----------



## Spirit King (May 4, 2011)

Or maybe the hacker blamed it on someone else. The most likely occurance. Noone is dumb enough to say it wasn't them and after leaving their calling card. It's either someone unrelated or a rogue faction, which is the same difference as I doubt they track or know the majority of their "mmbers".


----------



## Higawa (May 4, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^I haven't turned mine on since Mario Galaxy 2. How long ago was MG2? But yeah its a dust collector for sure.
> On the other hand my PS3 gets turned on everyday.



Same here, but I still keep my wii
I even still have my N64^^


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

Man I want psn back. asap. lol

and a side note, Nintendo is trolling?

*Nintendo - our customers' online security and information is safe*

“The security of and confidentiality of our customers’ information is extremely important to us. That’s why we have many technical, administrative and physical security measures in place to protect personal information from unauthorised access and improper use. We also review our security procedures periodically to consider appropriate technology and updated methods, and test our systems.” - Nintendo statement


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Nintendo might as well have just released a press release that said, "Yo dawg, I heard you like security so I put security on your security so you can be secure while you're secure."


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

In other news, I find it amusing that people are using an image of the kid that ran from Sony and broke under their lawyers after catching him in his own cheaply-woven lies as the posterboy of mocking Sony.

More like saying, "Ha, you legitimately raped me because I done fucked up so now I'm going to laugh at your misfortune even though I was asking for it!"


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Maybe worded badly, but no it's not a mistype.



k



> What relevance does that have?



To the overall discussion? None, I guess. You just said something and I gave an idea as to why that something is.



> When everything is said and done, the Wii probably will not have out sold the PS3 by much. I don't get the point of continuously mentioning sales in these type of threads. *If Wii is "raping" the PS3, when the difference is sales is 85 mill to 50 mill, then what was the PS2 to Gamecube when one was 150 mil (and still going) to 20 mill?* I just don't get why sales means anything.




The PS2 raping the Gamecube in sales. It was cheaper and had tons of support. Yeah, I agree sales don't equal quality, but I don't think anyone here was arguing otherwise, just that Wii sold more, a discussion that sparked over a misunderstanding of a bad joke anyway.




Damon Baird said:


> Nintendo might as well have just released a press release that said, "Yo dawg, I heard you like security so I put security on your security so you can be secure while you're secure."



I CAN'T +REP YOU


----------



## Butcher (May 4, 2011)

So...PSN should be up tomorrow,right?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2011)

A man can dream.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Halo (May 4, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> A man can dream.


 I've been waiting and haven't lost hope, but but.................


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Don't worry guys, it will be back up before E3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Esura (May 4, 2011)

I sold my PS3 for Wii games.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I sold my Wii for PS3 games.


Ah, I see.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't worry guys, it will be back up before E3.


If not, then get ready for massive boos at sony's presentation.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> If not, then get ready for massive boos at sony's presentation.



If not, then Sony won't show up to E3.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

But... but... they have to show up!  Who else is going to have two hours of meaningless charts and diagrams trying to convince people how awesome they are?!


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

^ though that would cause problems. Think of Disgaea and Tales of!  I'd Cause a Riot.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Well it is ok because the developers of the games will show up, just not Sony. Namco has their own booth to show off their games.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well it is ok because the developers of the games will show up, just not Sony. Namco has their own booth to show off their games.



Yeah, but the individual press conferences of Microsoft, Nintendo and Sony are usually some of the biggest deals - which is why it's important when they are substantially disappointing. If Sony doesn't show up, or has an uninspired presentation, even with the devs there it'll make them look bad.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

Sony..making Tales of Xillia/Graces F look bad?  I'll cause some shit!!


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Ya it will make them look bad, I thought of that. But if you were Sony's position, would you even show up if you couldn't have your PSN service up for 2 months, attributed to hackers, and including the fact that alot of people's information has been comprised online? I would hate to be the Sony Reps that show up to showcase that year. But then again, they have to show, to market off their NGP.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

They'll look bad either way but not showing up would be worse. Especially since, as you pointed out, they need to market the NGP. Not to mention it's the prime place that exclusives are shown off so it'd be where people would see a lot of titles like Uncharted 3.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Off topic: 

Persona series, is THE SHIT.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

^Its gonna be a long year for sony


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2011)

Damned if they go, damned if they don't. If they do show up, I bet money they're gonna get the s--t trolled out of them.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

So the best thing Sony has got this year is U3, and NGP huh? Hm....


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Well, I guess tales and Disgaea as well.....maybe some Persona as well. Catherine is coming out soon too.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

thats really bout it. Gonna be some massive Trolling.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

They are gonna have to pull some amazing shit out their ass to stay alive at E3. Lets see what they cook up. And this whole BS thing with the free month of PSN+, is gonna turn to shit if they not gonna get online up soon. Not even gonna be worth it.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

Exactly. Next thing I know I'll be able to get a ps3 for like 100 bucks


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

^ and that is the day that i will actually buy one.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

^ well said


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ^ and that is the day that i will actually buy one.



You don't have one? Shame shame!

PS...I hate you and Keollyn...you know the adverse effects you all sets have on us guys.  Shit, I may have to rock my own Asian girl set of Aya Hirano.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> You don't have one? Shame shame!
> 
> PS...I hate you and Keollyn...you know the adverse effects you all sets have on us guys.  Shit, I may have to rock my own Asian girl set of Aya Hirano.



If you can't beat em, join em.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2011)

^  also, Off Topic: The Actual world you travel in with Tales of Xillia, is actually gonna be real life size, so no more your bigger than the world look! :33 and it looks stunning!


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Yes yes TR, you and you Tales fetish. It is going to be a pretty game. Damnit, get a Tales set already, you know you want one.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

INC PS3 Micro?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> If not, then get ready for massive boos at sony's presentation.



I so can't wait to be there in person if it happens this year.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 5, 2011)

It's 5/5 and still no update. Fucking sony. When will this be online again.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> If not, then get ready for massive boos at sony's presentation.



There will be boos no matter what.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2011)

I doubt Sony will keep their promise and have it up by this week because of the most recent hacks that occurred earlier this week.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2011)

the SOE one ? Wasn't that reported to have occured on the day before they took down psn?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I guess the SOE scared them, into create SAFER protocols. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony popped up saying the same thing SOE did, about CC info actually being compromised, through further investigation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 5, 2011)

SONY "Our PSN services will resume activity in Asia 1st....

1 hour later

SONY announces PSN hacked again.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Late news is late.


----------



## Halo (May 5, 2011)

I keep clicking this thread hoping for someone to say "Its back up for me!" but its still not happening. So sad.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2011)

It's back up...... for no one.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Reported!!


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

At least Netflix still works. Also, is it true that if you're American your CC info is safe, but if you're not then you could be screwed?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 5, 2011)

So PSN is still down?


----------



## SenshiManny (May 5, 2011)

Yupperz


----------



## Raven Rider (May 5, 2011)

Halo said:


> I keep clicking this thread hoping for someone to say "Its back up for me!" but its still not happening. So sad.



I do the same thing.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> At least Netflix still works. Also, is it true that if you're American your CC info is safe, but if you're not then you could be screwed?



For S.O.E. it was mostly European CCs that were compromised. For PSN they never said. They insist the info was secure (Yeah... like everything else) but still advise being careful and are talking about paying to re-issue new cards and numbers for certain people.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

im online with mvc3 right now, no one is on tho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2011)

jesus chirst sony, does it really take them this long to do something they they SAID they'd do?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 5, 2011)

Actually yeah, it can take long time.

//HbS


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2011)

Posted on the Playstation Blog:



> Today our global network and security teams at Sony Network Entertainment and Sony Computer Entertainment began the final stages of internal testing of the new system, an important step towards restoring PlayStation Network and Qriocity services.
> 
> As previously mentioned, we’ve been working around the clock to rebuild the network and enhance protections of your personal data. It’s our top priority to ensure your data is safe when you begin using the services again.
> 
> We understand that many of you are eager to again enjoy the PlayStation Network and Qriocity entertainment services that you love, so we wanted you to be aware of this milestone and our progress. We will provide additional updates as soon as we can.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

So, apparently it's a "milestone" to get a network back up and running that was taken down in the first place because they couldn't even keep it secure enough to keep out someone that's probably some pimple-faced teenager who still gets beat up at school?

Yeah. Real "milestone" there, Sony.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Well, at least they are trying to make amends.

I'm not pissed no more like I was prior to Sony's previous announcement. Boy I was _pissed_.

Also, why do people assume all hackers are pimple face teenagers? You guys do know that many hackers are adults right?


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Adults who never matured past being pimple faced teenagers in their mindset.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 5, 2011)

With the progress SONY is making I don't expect the PSN to work until 2026...

SONY... It only does the Time Warp.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

im selling my ps3 and everything with it pretty soon.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2011)

So, is the fear that this is potentially bad enough to knock Sony off the console market, starting to become possible?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 5, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So, is the fear that this is potentially bad enough to knock Sony off the console market, starting to become possible?




NO.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So, is the fear that this is potentially bad enough to knock Sony off the console market, starting to become possible?



Hell no, everything will be back to normal within a years time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2011)

A letter from Howard Stringer:



> Dear Friends,
> 
> I know this has been a frustrating time for all of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So, is the fear that this is potentially bad enough to knock Sony off the console market, starting to become possible?



It'll depend on what happens over the PSN lawsuit and if they are sued over S.O.E. as well.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

And we thought this was over...



> Sony may be hit by yet another attack this weekend. According to CNET, hackers are planning to attack Sony's website in the next few days. The attack is said to be a response to Sony's handling of the PSN security breach. The plan would be to publicize some or all of the data hackers were able to find on Sony's servers. This would potentially include the names, addresses and credit card numbers of upwards of 75 million PSN users.
> 
> NEWS: Sony To Offer "AllClear ID Plus" Identity Theft Protection For Free
> 
> ...



Not exactly credible, but if it's true... woo boy.


----------



## Toreno (May 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> With the progress SONY is making I don't expect the PSN to work until 2026...
> 
> SONY... It only does the Time Warp.



                .


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And we thought this was over...



Jeez, what a group of spiteful dicks. "The attack is said to be a response to Sony's handling of the PSN security breach?" What would posting all that personal info accomplish? Teaching them a lesson about time management/priorities? What a ridiculous method.

Hoping it's not true, but Sony should be wary


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And we thought this was over...
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly credible, but if it's true... woo boy.



That should be interesting.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

It's pretty clear it was never about teaching a lesson. Black hats exist solely tone douchebags. Though the thought of millions of civil lawsuits against Sony is pretty mind-boggling. Though neither side cares who is in the crossfire.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2011)

this is why i hate hackers

can't wait ti'll a get a 3ds, since its online is probably better than psn's anyway


----------



## Jing (May 5, 2011)

Im never gonna play Bad Company 2 again on PSN am I...?


----------



## Koppachino (May 5, 2011)

Seriously, don't the hackers have anything better to do rather than flaunt their e-dick? Why stop millions of people from playing online?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

b'awwwwwwww


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Seriously, don't the hackers have anything better to do rather than flaunt their e-dick? Why stop millions of people from playing online?



Not really. I mean, what do you expect from a bunch of kids who incessantly get their asses kicked in school day in and day out.  They need to take their frustrations out on someone... better for them to do something where it's easier for them to cower as typical than to be productive for once.


----------



## Koppachino (May 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> b'awwwwwwww



Yeah, B'awww. I work and go to college full-time, so it's rare that I get to play. And when I do, I can't, because of some bored hackers. So shut up, dumbass.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Feel bad for all those Portal 2 people that wanna do Co-op online. Cuz that shit was amazing.


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2011)

I wanna go online dammit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And we thought this was over...
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly credible, but if it's true... woo boy.



Fucking Anon... 

I don't really use online much anyway since my connection is shit to begin with and mainly play single player. When I go over to my cousin's house I'll play online. I mostly use PSN for the playstation store for new games and shit. 

But seriously, this is annoying.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Oh wow. Did not think it would be this bad. 

Ouch.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

I wonder how much money Sony has lost so far.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 6, 2011)

> [UPDATE] *Purdue University's Dr. Gene Spafford tells Congressional Subcommittee that the PlayStation Network's security was outdated--and Sony was aware of it.*
> 
> This morning, the US House of Representatives' Subcommittee on Commerce, Manufacturing, and Trade began hearings on the threat of data theft to American consumers. Among those invited to testify was Sony Corp. executive vice president Kaz Hirai on the recent PlayStation Network outage and data breach. Hirai declined, instead sending a detailed account of the cyberattack to Subcommittee chairwoman Mary Bono Mack (R-CA) in the form of a letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

My alma mater!


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2011)

aw come on man


----------



## TeenRyu (May 6, 2011)

.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 6, 2011)

sony = ran by bunch of fucking incompetent chumps.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> sony = ran by bunch of rich fucking incompetent chumps.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fixed for ya.


You really think the employees in charge of PSN are rich?


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> sony = ran by bunch of fucking incompetent chumps.



Damn, I meant to say owned.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 6, 2011)

Meh. I want to play GT5


----------



## Rasendori (May 6, 2011)

This is getting annoying, Sony needs to get their shit together.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

I like how people are assuming Sony are sitting around doing nothing to restore PSN


----------



## Rasendori (May 6, 2011)

I don't think anyone is assuming that. 

Obviously they're doing what they can, it still doesn't excuse the ridiculousness of the situation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 6, 2011)

Aw come on its like FOX NEWS is running the Headlines for the PSN debacle.


----------



## Blaze (May 6, 2011)

This sure is taking long.
/Hackers rule unless it's happened to you


----------



## Lucifeller (May 6, 2011)

You know, I would absolutely love it if the people responsible were caught and then slapped with 70 million lawsuits. Let's see if they think it's funny when it's happening to THEM and not Sony. I for one would be first in line suing them into oblivion.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

I wonder how many more truths of Sony will be leaked out from this.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> You know, I would absolutely love it if the people responsible were caught and then slapped with 70 million lawsuits. Let's see if they think it's funny when it's happening to THEM and not Sony. I for one would be first in line suing them into oblivion.


True that. Thinking that they're doing us a favor. You can fuck around with sony all you want, but when you hack the PSN network, you're just being an annoyance to the whole gaming community. Fucking gay hackers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Aw come on *its like FOX NEWS is running the Headlines* for the PSN debacle.



Usama Bin Laden.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

What'd you guys say? Sorry, was busy playing my games online.


----------



## Juub (May 6, 2011)

What's going on with that? Everybody is talking about it over Xbox Live.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> What's going on with that? Everybody is talking about it over Xbox Live.



Lol, I am about to go play some online games on xbox live. Need to finish that Portal 2 co=op.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 6, 2011)

_"Also, look out for more information on the rest of our Welcome Back programme, including which free content you will be eligible for. *We will be offering PSN users the opportunity to select two PS3 games from a list of five, as well as offering PSP users the opportunity to choose two games from a list of four. We will let you know exactly what games are available very soon.*"_



It's nice to know we're getting 2 games (maybe even more if you got more than 1 psn user), but I'm quite pessimistic about the quality of these 5 games, but we shall see.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 6, 2011)

> We will be offering PSN users the opportunity to select two PS3 games from a list of five, as well as offering PSP users the opportunity to choose two games from a list of four. We will let you know exactly what games are available very soon."



Awesome......


*Spoiler*: __ 




They will be garbage ones won't they?


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

PSN games? Arcade 10 dollar games?


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Look in a bargain bin.

Those are what you're getting.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 6, 2011)

There are already a couple free games you get with a PSN+ account right?


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> There are already a couple free games you get with a PSN+ account right?



they're shit either way lol those 5 games are probably no better but whatever as long as I can have my online play back soon I'm fine


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 6, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> _"Also, look out for more information on the rest of our Welcome Back programme, including which free content you will be eligible for. *We will be offering PSN users the opportunity to select two PS3 games from a list of five, as well as offering PSP users the opportunity to choose two games from a list of four. We will let you know exactly what games are available very soon.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to know we're getting 2 games (maybe even more if you got more than 1 psn user), but I'm quite pessimistic about the quality of these 5 games, but we shall see.


They're going to be shit games, obviously .


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

they wont be shitty. they need good PR


----------



## Jing (May 6, 2011)

I bet one of the free games is gonna be inFamous.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

and a final fantasy


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

And a Madden.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

So... yeah. Shit games.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Butcher (May 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> and a final fantasy


Well, then I'll finally be able to play a Final Fantasy game finally.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 6, 2011)

So no PSN this week, huh? That sucks.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> _"Also, look out for more information on the rest of our Welcome Back programme, including which free content you will be eligible for. *We will be offering PSN users the opportunity to select two PS3 games from a list of five, as well as offering PSP users the opportunity to choose two games from a list of four. We will let you know exactly what games are available very soon.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to know we're getting 2 games (maybe even more if you got more than 1 psn user), but I'm quite pessimistic about the quality of these 5 games, but we shall see.


I'm surprised they are giving 2 games each for both systems. Really good of them.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

lets have them delay another week for another 2 games and a years worth of PSN+


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

^I think if PSN went down and there was no hacking we wouldn't be getting any freebies


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2011)

Has Sony announced when they'll get this problem fixed?


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

They've announced several times and every thing fell through. So no idea.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 6, 2011)

Sony considers offering reward in return for catching the hackers:


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

lol, great way in saying, this huge ass multinational corp, with millions of dollars can't find this group of people doing this, so they toss it out the community.


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2011)

> Earlier in the day, rumors of a third attack circulated in online chat rooms, but those reports couldn't be independently confirmed. Another attack couldn't come at a worse time for Sony. Analysts are estimating that cleaning up the damage from the first two could cost the company $1 billion or more before the incident is fully resolved.



Read more: 

step your game up sony come on


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2011)

@ Damon Baird 

Incompetent hacks. 




Kagekatsu said:


> Sony considers offering reward in return for catching the hackers:



So have the players be bounty hunters for you. 

Nice Sony. Real nice..


----------



## Halo (May 6, 2011)

I think they are hoping the monetary reward can lure a greedy snitch who has knowledge, but no direct involvement in the hacks.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me. You can't really b--ch about the method in this case; only the outcome matters, and if the outcome leads to catching these A-holes, hell I'm good with whatever.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

Sony pulling out all the stops.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

I actually expect Sony to have another attack from what I have been reading.


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the hackers try to keep PSN down just long enough to ruin E3 for Sony.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2011)

Sony delays PSN relaunch:



Still think this is possible to kill Sony's console business?


----------



## Corran (May 7, 2011)

Short answer: No.

Long answer: No it won't.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Sony delays PSN relaunch:
> 
> 
> 
> Still think this is possible to kill Sony's console business?



Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 7, 2011)

Taking more time to make sure everything is secure, its good, Sony is playing it safe right now. Sure i would imagine they would like to get PSN asap, but I think they learned their lesson for having weak protection over customers data.

When PSN does comeback which IT WILL, it will be 1,000x more secure and better.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Taking more time to make sure everything is secure, its good, Sony is playing it safe right now. Sure i would imagine they would like to get PSN asap, but I think they learned their lesson for having weak protection over customers data.
> 
> When PSN does comeback which IT WILL, it will be 1,000x more secure and better.



Yep, gonna have to put in 3 different passwords each time you login, gonna have to submit your Social Security number, some fingerprints, photo ID, the works.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

And then some hacker will get all of that.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 7, 2011)

Why do Americans get a crappy month of playstation plus when PSN is back and Europeans straight up get two free games. So uncool.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Cuz Euro is always shafted?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2011)

Would rather take the two free games because once your month is over, everything from PSN+ will be gone.


----------



## Higawa (May 7, 2011)

I will get two free games?
Wow thats awesome :33


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Why do Americans get a crappy month of playstation plus when PSN is back and Europeans straight up get two free games. So uncool.



Wait it's only Europeans getting two free games?

Time to make a Europe account.


----------



## Agitation (May 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wait it's only Europeans getting two free games?
> 
> Time to make a Europe account.


They'll probably make an announcement stating those who registered before a certain date only get the free content


----------



## Higawa (May 7, 2011)

Ive registered but never gave any bank account information, do I need that aswell to get the free games?


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2011)

My PSN is still down, though I too have no bank details on my account.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

I officially subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 7, 2011)

*Which One Is Worse? *

Owen Good — At this point, after 17 days with no end in sight, it's fair to ask the question. the PlayStation Network Outage, or the Xbox 360's Red Ring of Death: Which is worse?

Let's leave aside the data breach, though it is one of the largest in history, and is the feature of this disaster that attracts so much mainstream attention. Within the gaming community, the idea that a console would be completely without its online functionality for this long is just staggering.

The Red Ring of Death is forever an embarrassment to Microsoft, and deservedly so. A console that does not work is about as bad as it gets. But that affected a single product directly. The PSN outage has a much more direct and damaging effect on publishers and studios, given the nature of the problem and the state of online marketplaces now versus 2006 to 2008.

This isn't simply an issue of inconvenience to Killzone 3 gamers or those pinched by Capcom's ridiculous DRM in Bionic Commando: Rearmed 2. Anyone playing D.C. Universe Online on the PS3 has been completely shut out of their game, for which they pay a monthly fee (in addition to the title's retail cost). Sucker Punch's Infamous 2 beta has been interrupted.

The outage happened the day after three titles with huge multiplayer components released: Mortal Kombat and Portal 2, whose lead consoles were the PS3, and SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs, the PS3-exclusive military shooter. SOCOM may suffer the most of any single game. The outage is devastating to any effort to build a community, and it, coupled with the game's cool critical reception, could even spell the end of that series. Another Zipper PS3 exclusive, MAG is completely dark.

Publishers with heavy DLC offerings-think EA Sports, especially in its Ultimate Team offerings in FIFA, NHL and Madden-must be furious. They're looking at 17 days of lost revenue, although it could be argued some will end up being bought anyway when PSN comes back. But who knows how many have simply moved on to another game and won't come back when it does.

Developers who sell through the PlayStation Store are affected even more disproportionately. Develop spoke to one unnamed studio last Thursday, which said it had seen "absolutely no revenues," during the outage. That's when the shutdown was a week old. The studio wants a break on the royalties they pay to Sony when the PlayStation Store comes back online. They can't be the only ones who feel that way.

That price break will be part of a package of make-goods-to PlayStation Plus subscribers, to DCUO subscribers, to plain-old free PSN account-holders-that, coupled with the costs of restoring PSN, augmenting its security, even offering identity theft protection to customers, has some analysts pegging this at a billion-dollar loss for Sony.

It was rumored that Microsoft created a billion-dollar fund to address repairs related to the infamous Red Ring of Death in its original Xbox 360 design. At this point, it's fair to compare the two. Both are, for all time, awful blots on their respective consoles and brands.

• Both involve failures of imagination. In the 360's case, it was a terrible design flaw that had its origins in an attempt to save production costs. In Sony's, it was terribly relaxed, substandard security that hackers joked about on IRC channels months before the attack. Though Microsoft was victimized by its own incompetence, and Sony by a criminal act, the PSN outage is akin to burglars robbing you through a back door you never cared to lock.

• Neither company was a model of transparency. Microsoft insisted early on that the 360's failure rate was within industry standards. Sony knew that data had been removed from their system six days before alerting customers their personal information was compromised.

• Both incidents deprive gamers of the use of goods or services for which they have paid. Here, Red Ring of Death is probably worse because 360 owners had absolutely nothing for a month while their console was being fixed and shipped back. PS3 owners still have offline play.

• Both incidents damage their customers' trust. This can't be overstated. No doubt, millions will return to PS3 gaming online, the same way millions returned to the Xbox 360 after getting a repaired console back. That's because it's a $300 piece of equipment and walking away from it isn't an option for many. But the resentment, the begrudging acceptance, the scorn for the brand will linger. And Sony faces the added disappointment of being unable to protect its customers.

Yes, through the long lens of history, we'll be able to more completely address which incident was worse for or more damaging to either company. Certainly since the Falcon motherboard three years ago and the new Xbox 360 designs that have followed, RRoD is effectively eradicated, like childhood polio. Microsoft appears to have recovered. Sony may very well rebound too. In both cases, the stinging embarrassments should deliver a long-run positive for gamers, as companies take greater care to make sure something like this never happens to them.

That is for the future. I'm curious how we feel now. What's worse, Red Ring of Death, or the PlayStation Outage?

Sause:


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, losing a free service is worse than having your console die on you.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

The whole thing was laughable when they decided to NOT judge on the security breach.

That'd be like judging on the idea of getting red rings and not them rendering the console unusable (unless you have the brain capacity of your average child - then it can be fixed).


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

What a idiotic article. Perhaps because I'm from the generation of gamers who didn't grow up with online play and instead played casuals with friends and went to arcades, but I don't think my console dieing and my console being unable to play online as equally terrible if not worse.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Hmm, what's worse... Microsoft launching their defective system early, just so they'd be ahead of the competition thus earning more money... Or the PSN getting hacked by hackers. Well considering one is completely the greedy ass companies fault, and the other would never have happened without hackers being dicks... Then considering that PS3 owners can still play their console and they don't have to spend money to get it fixed... Lets ask the people who've had their 360 die on them several times... I know plenty of them in real life.

...


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yeah, losing a free service is worse than having your console die on you.


At least you get a free replacement.


----------



## Blaze (May 7, 2011)

I barely use online gaming so never understood why compare...ok I know xbox v ps3/ego clash.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> I'll take console dying on you and get a free fixes than get your personal information and credit card info jacked anytime.



I was making fun of the article by believing that PSN going down without taking into account of the information breach can actually measure against a system failure. People acting like not having online play is the end of gaming.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was making fun of the article by believing that PSN going down without taking into account of the information breach can actually measure against a system failure. People acting like not having online play is the end of gaming.


I know what you meant, which is why I changed my post.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hmm, what's worse... Microsoft launching their defective system early, just so they'd be ahead of the competition thus earning more money... Or the PSN getting hacked by hackers. Well considering one is completely the greedy ass companies fault, and the other would never have happened without hackers being dicks... Then considering that PS3 owners can still play their console and they don't have to spend money to get it fixed... Lets ask the people who've had their 360 die on them several times... I know plenty of them in real life.
> 
> ...



No one had to spend money to get it fixed. At least, unless they were complete idiots.

And also one could argue that the hackers attacked BECAUSE of Sony's greed (although not definitely Anonymous it's still popular opinion that it's in retaliation to the whole issue with Hotz).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



Fucking lol


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2011)

Well, that's one way to explain the whole situation.


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

Holy shit that comic is brilliant


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



She looks like the chick from Xenosaga.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh wow...this is making me love my PS3 more...

Oh, I just bought Portal 2 for 30 bucks new off Amazon. I wonder why its cheap all of a suddenly? *cough*PSN down*cough*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 7, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Which One Is Worse? *
> 
> Owen Good ? At this point, after 17 days with no end in sight, it's fair to ask the question. the PlayStation Network Outage, or the Xbox 360's Red Ring of Death: Which is worse?
> 
> ...


Now I wasn't that mad to begin with the PSN outage,but now I'm pissed .


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



Whoever made this is awesome.  I'm going to turn this into a gif.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No one had to spend money to get it fixed. At least, unless they were complete idiots.
> 
> And also one could argue that the hackers attacked BECAUSE of Sony's greed (although not definitely Anonymous it's still popular opinion that it's in retaliation to the whole issue with Hotz).



The very first people to get it did. You know, back when Mircosoft wouldn't admit their hardware was faulty.

Doesn't matter why the hackers did it, the point is that the hacker DID do it. The red ring of death was a direct result of Microsoft's greed and incompetence. The PSN hacking was a direct result of hacker's greed and... competence?

That's all I'm saying. I'm not getting into the Sony thing because it's a pointless argument. Hackers gonna hack. I'm gonna hate hackers. Simple as that. I don't care how justified the hackers feel. Nothing justifies stealing personal information and shutting down a public service. It's more greedy and pathetic than anything Sony has done.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

I turned it into a gif for whoever wants. :33


----------



## Corran (May 7, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Why do Americans get a crappy month of playstation plus when PSN is back and Europeans straight up get two free games. So uncool.



Everyone gets a free month of Playstation+ and I'm pretty sure everyone will get two free games too and also two free games for PSP.


----------



## Starrk (May 7, 2011)

Zaxxon is the hacker.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter why the hacker does it but the basis of your argument is why the hacker did it?

FUCKING LOGIC, HOW DOES IT WORK?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It doesn't matter why the hacker does it but the basis of your argument is why the hacker did it?
> 
> FUCKING LOGIC, HOW DOES IT WORK?



Put it this way.

Their own reasoning for doing it doesn't matter because it's bull shit. Their_ real _reason for doing it does, because it's also bull shit.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

So intent is bullshit?

Might as well get rid of manslaughter and murder charges and just merge them into one.

And lol at reports coming of backlash from people whose info was stolen.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So intent is bullshit?
> 
> Might as well get rid of manslaughter and murder charges and just merge them into one.
> 
> And lol at reports coming of backlash from people whose info was stolen.



Yeah, when that intent is just a bunch of bull shit. Unless of course you think that taking down the PSN and stealing personal information is "protecting consumers rights".


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

In regards to that article, I'm more mad at the hackers than Sony regarding this incident unlike the RROD incident with Microsoft...which swore me off 360s forever.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

What about when you think that it's an aggressive attack with only injury in mind which is what it was said made it worse?

Again. Logic. Out the window. Nothing matters because Microsoft made a bad decision, and fixed it. Sony made a bad decision, and haven't fixed it yet (in fact - it's gotten WORSE now that people are claiming charges on their credit cards). Yet Sony gets defended for it their laziness.

"Yeeaaah, we don't need to update our security info for four years... or even really put any kind of protection on your info. Not like you guys care, right?"

Consumers: "Nope!"'

And of course that's if you take Sony's word on it (like everyone taking their word that it was Anonymous that did it - or early claims that Hotz was involved but Anonymous is easier to frame).


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 7, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This has to be gif. I agree. I mean, the message is so clear.

Perhaps someone should email this to Sony HQ for lulz.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What about when you think that it's an aggressive attack with only injury in mind which is what it was said made it worse?
> 
> Again. Logic. Out the window. Nothing matters because Microsoft made a bad decision, and fixed it. Sony made a bad decision, and haven't fixed it yet (in fact - it's gotten WORSE now that people are claiming charges on their credit cards). Yet Sony gets defended for it their laziness.
> 
> ...



Yeah cause the hackers only intended to bring down the PSN and not to steal personal information. 

This situation is no different than the RROD. Microsoft denied their hardware was faulty until so many people got it that they couldn't deny it any more. Mircosoft fixed their hardware and Sony is fixing their network.

The difference is that the RROD was entirely Microsoft's fault whereas the PSN hack was entirely the hackers fault. Should Sony have had better security? Sure. Should they even need more security? No.

And then people think Sony purposely withheld information. You think they're going to cause worldwide panic when they haven't even confirmed the depth of the hack? What if they announced that people's info may have been stolen right away and then found out that they didn't get anything? All those canceled cards for nothing. Companies can't just announce something when they haven't even confirmed its validity. What possible reason would Sony have to not tell people about the hack unless they themselves didn't know the extent of the damage? None. Not from a business standpoint and certainly not from a critical standpoint.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I turned it into a gif for whoever wants. :33



*Reps*

pek


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah cause the hackers only intended to bring down the PSN and not to steal personal information.



Where did I say that? I'm taking a wild guess that you aren't even reading posts again and just randomly spouting out trivial babble. Nice try, though. But I never said it was their intent to just bring down PSN. Hell, I never ever defended the hackers here (if, again, you'd bother to actually read even one of my posts).

Excuse me while I laugh at the fact that you assume something so inane. Nothing else matters when you're working on the assumption that something that was the complete opposite of what I was saying was the focal point of my posts. Good job.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What about when you think that it's an aggressive attack with only injury in mind which is what it was said made it worse?
> 
> Again. Logic. Out the window. Nothing matters because Microsoft made a bad decision, and fixed it. Sony made a bad decision, and haven't fixed it yet (in fact - it's gotten WORSE now that people are claiming charges on their credit cards). Yet Sony gets defended for it their laziness.
> 
> ...


I'm not taking Sony's side nor defending them, however the fact of the matter is that hackers cause this shit. Granted, Sony could of stepped their game up in protecting my info but none of this wouldn't of happened if it wasn't for the hackers.

I just can't get that mad at Sony like you are about this incident unlike other shit Sony does that irritates me.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not taking Sony's side nor defending them, however the fact of the matter is that hackers cause this shit. Granted, Sony could of stepped their game up in protecting my info but none of this wouldn't of happened if it wasn't for the hackers.
> 
> I just can't get that mad at Sony like you are about this incident unlike other shit Sony does that irritates me.



It's like if a house-sitter leaves someone else's house but leaves the windows and doors open. Someone comes and steals the family's possessions. Sure, the thief is responsible. Do you then not, however, put any blame on the house-sitter for making it so easy? What about if they attached a note on the door-frame that says "Go ahead. Take the stuff. I dare you."? All parties are at fault here except the consumer who did nothing wrong but put their trust into Sony, and all they get is "My bad. Blame the hackers. We didn't do anything (to stop them)."

EDIT: A better analogy would probably be related to a security guard. You can bet your ass that if someone breaks into a place that a security guard is meant to be protecting that they'd get fired if it was found out the security guard was too busy sleeping, or reading, or fucking his girlfriend and forgot to turn the security systems on or wasn't paying attention to the cameras.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Where did I say that? I'm taking a wild guess that you aren't even reading posts again and just randomly spouting out trivial babble. Nice try, though. But I never said it was their intent to just bring down PSN. Hell, I never ever defended the hackers here (if, again, you'd bother to actually read even one of my posts).
> 
> Excuse me while I laugh at the fact that you assume something so inane. Nothing else matters when you're working on the assumption that something that was the complete opposite of what I was saying was the focal point of my posts. Good job.



"What about when you think that it's an aggressive attack with only injury in mind which is what it was said made it worse?"

What other possible meaning could this metaphor have? Please enlighten me to your deep logical reasoning. I don't even think you've been talking about the same things as me.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> "What about when you think that it's an aggressive attack with only injury in mind which is what it was said made it worse?"
> 
> What other possible meaning could this metaphor have? Please enlighten me to your deep logical reasoning.



...the obvious metaphor that the hackers were attacking with only aggression and injury, with no regard to anyone but themselves, in mind? Particularly with reports of the credit card numbers actually being used sprouting up. Again, as I said right there in the sentence, as it was said the attack was NUMEROUS times in this thread - namely by me - all in aggression and sadistic intent.

Which is why it most likely was NOT Anonymous. As dickish as they are, the majority at least tries to explain away what they do with disillusioned grandeur and chivalry and heroism. But they're also dumb enough to take credit for everything. This was just malicious against everyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

Damon does bring up some pretty valid points.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> ...the obvious metaphor that the hackers were attacking with only aggression and injury, with no regard to anyone but themselves, in mind? Particularly with reports of the credit card numbers actually being used sprouting up. Again, as I said right there in the sentence, as it was said the attack was NUMEROUS times in this thread - namely by me - all in aggression and sadistic intent.
> 
> Which is why it most likely was NOT Anonymous. As dickish as they are, the majority at least tries to explain away what they do with disillusioned grandeur and chivalry and heroism. But they're also dumb enough to take credit for everything. This was just malicious against everyone.



No one can ever know if it's Anonymous. Anyone can be Anonymous. Two people saying that Anonymous didn't do it doesn't mean anything. Two people can't speak for millions of possible "Anons". I could make a random video saying I'm Anonymous and we didn't do it... doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

The issue is 90% of the people are only taking one stance or the other:

"Stop giving Sony shit, they're the victims."

Or...

"Stop blaming the hackers, Sony was asking for it."

Nobody stops to think that it's like two countries going to war and most people aren't giving a flying fuck that the one little country in between are getting trampled over and left in flames just as each side tries to satisfy their own ego and martyrdom.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No one can ever know if it's Anonymous. Anyone can be Anonymous. Two people saying that Anonymous didn't do it doesn't mean anything. Two people can't speak for millions of possible "Anons". I could make a random video saying I'm Anonymous and we didn't do it... doesn't mean shit.



Few people understand that Anonymous actually does have some semblance of "hierarchy." There is an idea of "leadership" in place of them. Although, as representatives stated (something that many articles and news reports are cutting out in favor of the "You are incompetent, Sony" quote just so they can push off guilt), although people from Anonymous might have done it, it was not an attack that was orchestrated by the group (and they specifically state, rather, not orchestrated or planned by the leadership). It's like damning all of Russia if a handful of Russians decide to attack Americans.

Again, not that I care for really defending Anonymous as I think they are some of the most pompous assholes abound... but it couldn't hurt to at least get some facts straight.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Few people understand that Anonymous actually does have some semblance of "hierarchy." There is an idea of "leadership" in place of them. Although, as representatives stated (something that many articles and news reports are cutting out in favor of the "You are incompetent, Sony" quote just so they can push off guilt), although people from Anonymous might have done it, it was not an attack that was orchestrated by the group (and they specifically state, rather, not orchestrated or planned by the leadership). It's like damning all of Russia if a handful of Russians decide to attack Americans.
> 
> Again, not that I care for really defending Anonymous as I think they are some of the most pompous assholes abound... but it couldn't hurt to at least get some facts straight.



And it's impossible to see that hierarchy... Otherwise the whole point of Anonymous is moot and the group no longer is Anonymous. There's no way to know who the people claiming Anonymous didn't do anything are. For all we know it's just one person in a basement who knows nothing. Like I said, I could make a video just like the ones released so far. No one would question it's validity? 

I'm not saying Anonymous had anything to do with it either. In fact, it was probably someone who had the know how to hack the PSN but was waiting for an event like this so he/she had someone to point the finger at.

All I'm saying is this... Doesn't anyone find it a bit hypocritical that the people defending the hackers say that Sony had it coming, and that the hackers were protecting our rights as consumers... Yet when the hacker steals personal information (Protecting our rights but not our credit card numbers ) it's all Sony's fault and they should have had better security. So Sony should leave the hackers alone... except when they do something that effects the public... then they should stop the hackers... Yeah, that's not hypocritical at all


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> All I'm saying is this... Doesn't anyone find it a bit hypocritical that the people defending the hackers say that Sony had it coming, and that the hackers were protecting our rights as consumers... Yet when the hacker steals personal information (Protecting our rights but not our credit card numbers ) it's all Sony's fault and they should have had better security. So Sony should leave the hackers alone... except when they do something that effects the public... then they should stop the hackers... Yeah, that's not hypocritical at all



So, you're basically just reiterating what I've been saying.

Thanks.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 7, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So, you're basically just reiterating what I've been saying.
> 
> Thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 8, 2011)

This whole "Sony is innocent is all the hackers, no Sony is also to be blamed for this!" deal is very controversial... and STILL I feel the need to give my ignorant and uneducated take on it, cuz that is what internet forums are for!!

First of all, of course the hackers are the ones to blame, cuz DUH they are the ones hacking! so of course, this is in great part the hackers fault.

However, in my eyes, the one to blame *for the whole thing reaching this point* is none other than Sony themselves.

Now why do I say this?

Well, lets go back to before this whole fiasco started, there was Sony gloating about the PS3 being unhackable, and it indeed got hacked in the end (like every console ever), so is the usual stuff, Sony of course didn't took this good and stroke the hacker (the now infamous GeoHot) with a lawsuit and went on some extreme measures againts him and the hacker community in general.

All this was fine since Sony was "protecting their shit" as most people like to say, the problem was just how FAR Sony took things, not only they sued Hotz for the hack, but they *straight out wanted to get the personal info of every single person that even SAW any related video to the hack. (Nah I'm exaggerating here as pointed by Corran, this is why this is an uneducated and ignorant post!)* 

Not only that, they went on a campaign that pretty much said to the hackers that if they even DARED to hack the PS3 they would immediately find them and sue their asses all the way to jail.

Sony pretty much declared war to the entire Hacking community, and guess what? that's exactly what happened!! now Sony had made millions of enemies worldwide with their harsh declarations, Sony believed itself in control, and the hackers would prove to Sony just how wrong it was.

I'm not saying that the Hackers are "Defending their rights" or some shit like that, they are doing something wrong, so they are to be blamed, but it was Sony the one that taunted them in the first place, the 360 and the Wii were both hacked a long time ago, and none of those had any problem as terrible as the one Sony has right now, you know why? cuz neither MS nor Nintendo after being hacked went "I'm in control of this and I will make all the hackers my bitches!" when the consoles were hacked like Sony did.

Sony was the one that started the fire, and believe me, once you start the fire, you better be ready to take the heat.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2011)

The IP addresses they wanted were so they could use it for jurisdiction in their lawsuit, they never saw any of the people's personal info.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

This shit still down?


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2011)

You guys just gotta stop bitching about this..


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

Got a problem with it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 8, 2011)

Meh I got my emulators to play while PSN is down 
Fucking Megaman Starforce 3


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

I have been playing games offline, watching movies over and over, going outside, went to some friends house for the last two weeks. My life was perfect.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

I'm just getting achievements.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm just getting trophies.


Fixed


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Fixed



Nope. I'm getting achievements.  XBL.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

You did this on purpose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2011)

wasn't it supposed to be up by this week?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2011)

They are probably delaying it because of new problems that they likely found.  You can't expect them to release a rebuilt PSN when it has problems or people would be pissed off even more.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Rumors (nowhere credible) floating that it will be up end of month.

Was also reading inane conspiracy theories about how this was an attack by pro-Americans as an anti-Japanese movement which is why Microsoft/XBox went untouched. People are morons.

Also apparently (did not see it posted here), there was a list of 2500 names and partial addresses publicly posted on an outdated Sony website (what of theirs isn't outdated?) - the names were acquired from a list of applicants to a 2001 Sony-sponsored sweepstakes/contest. Sony has deleted the site.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2011)

> Was also reading inane conspiracy theories about how this was an attack by pro-Americans as an anti-Japanese movement which is why Microsoft/XBox went untouched. People are morons.





People are fools.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Rumors (nowhere credible) floating that it will be up end of month.






Note, it says "Full System Reboot" meaning PS Store and the rest will be unavailable until then. But it's still possible they can get the servers back for online play in the meantime.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2011)

^Netflix has been available the whole time.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

How awesome. 

EDIT: Oops. Oh well.

Still hilarious.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Netflix has been available the whole time.



My apologies, not much of a Netflix user I'm afraid. Thus, I forget to check facts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2011)

No updates about the situation? no date for psn to go back up?


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

It'll be "by the end of the week" until Saturday.

Then the end of next week.

Then before the end of the week after.

Then they'll promise it'll be up before E3!

Then Sony will disappear off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It'll be "by the end of the week" until Saturday.
> 
> Then the end of next week.
> 
> ...



So I guess it's time to admit defeat and just buy a 360?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It'll be "by the end of the week" until Saturday.
> 
> Then the end of next week.
> 
> ...



LOL.


Sony is going to announce new features for the ps3 at e3.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Online Gameplay :ho


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Sony is going to announce new features for the ps3 at e3.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Coming 2012


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Coming 2012




*Spoiler*: __ 



PSN+ users only


----------



## TeenRyu (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Make sure to sign up now! 60 dollars for a year


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2011)

Lol, nice


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

I guess no one here has a use for a Gears of War 3 beta code, huh?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 8, 2011)

^ so trueee..for people without 360's


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 8, 2011)

Anyone hear of people actually losing money?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 8, 2011)

^ I have. Heard of it from a couple customers of mine, and heard of many more canceling there cards because of this.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to sign up now! 60 dollars for a year




*Spoiler*: __ 



The first 100 customers get a free month of psn+ along with the full year bundle.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 8, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The first 100 customers get a free month of psn+ along with the full year bundle.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And 1 dollar of free psn money


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ so trueee..for people without 360's



I have two extras and nothing to do with them since all my friends already have the beta access.




Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Anyone hear of people actually losing money?



My older brother watches a lot of the webcasts of shit like Tech TV and some of them are getting e-mails from people who are claiming they lost money (telling the people that would care since they claim Sony doesn't respond).

One particular claim, someone said that they found charges amounting to about three hundred dollars from Blizzard that his bank did nothing about besides approve.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2011)

And here i just bought DAO for $30

No DLC for a while then


----------



## Raging Bird (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I have two extras and nothing to do with them since all my friends already have the beta access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? can i have one of the codes please? 

PM me


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> My older brother watches a lot of the webcasts of shit like Tech TV and some of them are getting e-mails from people who are claiming they lost money (telling the people that would care since they claim Sony doesn't respond).
> 
> One particular claim, someone said that they found charges amounting to about three hundred dollars from Blizzard that his bank did nothing about besides approve.



It makes me wonder how many of those claims are real and how frequent CC theft is. 
What interests me though is how all these false charges seem to be coming from different places all round the world.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2011)

My patience is gone. I'm a sad displeased panda now.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> It makes me wonder how many of those claims are real and how frequent CC theft is.
> What interests me though is how all these false charges seem to be coming from different places all round the world.



It's really hard to judge. Sure a number of them are probably bullshit but you still have to wonder if the breach is responsible for them. And if so, and Sony isn't responding to the complaints... but really, it's impossible to tell.


----------



## Lupin (May 8, 2011)

Well, my bank hasn't had any transactions so far, so I think i'm safe for now. Not too sure about the others though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 8, 2011)

Anonymous goes apeshit again:


----------



## Lupin (May 8, 2011)

inb4 PSN gets hac-

LOLNVM


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2011)

And the award for the most positively inane, unnecessary, long-winded and hackneyed "press release" goes to...

Anonymous, I am disappoint.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2011)

Really? COME THE FUCK ON NOW....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)

I dunno what to say to the Anonymous link. Who knows for how long Sony is going to be a target by hackers.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 9, 2011)

It's over Sony is finished.


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2011)

sad and displeased


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2011)

hahahahaha fuck this is righteousness served on mjolnir


----------



## NeoKurama (May 9, 2011)

So oringinal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)

*Sony Corp. (6758)’s PlayStation Network and Qriocity online services remain shut as of today, Shigenori Yoshida, a Tokyo-based spokesman said. Sony is uncertain when it can resume the services, Yoshida said by phone today.

The company is in the process of adopting an improved security system and its plan to restart the services fully by May 31 is unchanged, he said. Sony shut down the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services April 20 because of possible data theft by hackers.

The maker of PS consoles had planned to restart partial operations within a week after boosting the level of security system, the company said May 1.*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ervices-remain-shut-uncertain-on-restart.html


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Lol 6 Weeks of downtime. WTF.


----------



## Agitation (May 9, 2011)

I want an xbox.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Seriously Sony fully up by May 31st , Now I really am considering getting a xbox 360.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Lolololol.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 9, 2011)

Oh Bawlls Looks like Im stuck with playing DS roms till the end of the month =/


----------



## Skylit (May 9, 2011)

Next console: X-Box


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 9, 2011)

Love how everywhere everybody thinks that everything will b cut on the 31st of May.
PSN is said 2 b brought back up in stages,fully in this situation means that by that time everything should b working.
They r most likely restoring online play n fixing security 1st
Then the PSstore followed by other PSN services 
I hate this outage but jeez calm down n think rationally people


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)

The thing is, this situation is killing my MK9 desired.  >.<


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 9, 2011)

Don't really care about the outage that much, I got other things to do than play with people I don't know


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2011)

psn sucks whore ass bra, i was getting double xp this weekend on black ops while sony players were masturbating,

Buy american, lesson learned


----------



## Jon Snow (May 9, 2011)

Semi-good for me though as my PS3 is broke


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 9, 2011)

Games like Valkyria Chronicles good for times like these


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2011)

Wow this is crazy, oh Sony.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> psn sucks whore ass bra, i was getting double xp this weekend on black ops while sony players were masturbating,
> 
> Buy american, lesson learned


I'd rather masturbate than play black ops.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Then we have the mass of fourteen year olds that call themselves "Anonymous" who associate themselves with Guy Fawkes in the worst possible way in a day and age where it'll accomplish nothing, spamming inanely-worded "mission statements" that make them look more like terrorists than anything.

It's like Alien vs. Predator. Whoever wins, we lose.


----------



## narutosushi (May 9, 2011)

I can understand if people bought an xbox because there identities and credit card information was compromised.
I just don't understand why people are spending 200-300 bucks on a new system because they can't play a video game. Yea sure Sony keeps putting up dates when the system comes back, but I would rather have a much stronger security system than a crappy one at all. Be patient and let them fix it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Then we have the mass of fourteen year olds that call themselves "Anonymous" who associate themselves with Guy Fawkes in the worst possible way in a day and age where it'll accomplish nothing, spamming inanely-worded "mission statements" that make them look more like terrorists than anything.
> 
> It's like Alien vs. Predator. Whoever wins, we lose.



Well, Predators don't really care about conquering other planets, only capturing or hunting other species for sport. Whereas, the Xenomorph will do anything to maintain and expand their hive.

So...Sony=Predators. Anon=Hackers?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I'd rather masturbate than play black ops.



me too.  i'm just saying, after masturbating, i go play BO


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

>Implying the security will actually be that secure

These are the people that left your personal information probably on some notepad file so now hackers are spreading it all over. It's not a matter of them fixing it. It's a matter of if they can be trusted after making so many moronic mistakes time and time again.

Not to mention Sony is still a target to butthurt kids who can't get over their questionable motives and illegal activities being called questionable and illegal and coming back to bite them in the ass. They're like a kid with a gun now, who knows what will happen next and who will get caught in the crossfire and backlash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2011)

so what? no online for 3 more weeks?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Then we have the mass of fourteen year olds that call themselves "Anonymous" who associate themselves with Guy Fawkes in the worst possible way in a day and age where it'll accomplish nothing, spamming inanely-worded "mission statements" that make them look more like terrorists than anything.
> 
> It's like Alien vs. Predator. Whoever wins, we lose.



Well Aliens are black so I'll assume that's the PS3. Predators are tech savvy so I'll assume they are the hackers.

Everyone knows that Alien is a far better movie franchise and Aliens are way more badass than Predators. I'd rather see them win than the pussy Predators who just blow everything up when they're gonna lose. (Wow come to think of it, that was a great analogy)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2l9tt3AEug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Apparently my analogy was awful since that's what everyone focuses on and abandoned the simplicity of using the tagline in association with two groups of colossal asshats warring with bystanders (us, the innocents/consumers) caught in the middle.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Apparently my analogy was awful since that's what everyone focuses on and abandoned the simplicity of using the tagline in association with two groups of colossal asshats warring with bystanders (us, the innocents/consumers) caught in the middle.



No it was amazing. Aliens are badass like the PS3. Predators are tech savvy pussies like the hackers. The Alien Queen (Sony) uses the innocents to create more Aliens (PS3s) thus expanding their race. The Predators hunt the innocent and their credit cards while proclaiming it's all for the fun of the game. When the Predators lose (Geohotz case) they blow up everyone including the innocents (PSN hack).

Brilliant I tell you!


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Apparently my analogy was awful since that's what everyone focuses on and abandoned the simplicity of using the tagline in association with two groups of colossal asshats warring with bystanders (us, the innocents/consumers) caught in the middle.



Pretty sure everyone got the analogy and you're just getting trolled for being super serious about this.

Cancel your credit card, have them distribute a new one, monitor your shit for any irregularities (which you should be doing anyway).


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

I shouldn't do any of that.  I don't need to. I was smart enough to not trust or support a crime syndicate like Sony in the first place.

@SS - Bitch, please. Aliens got taken down everytime by Sigourney Weaver of all people.


----------



## HeroofTime (May 9, 2011)

Meh , this is were owning Fallout and Fallout New Vegas really come in.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I shouldn't do any of that.  I don't need to. I was smart enough to not trust or support a crime syndicate like Sony in the first place.
> 
> @SS - Bitch, please. Aliens got taken down everytime by Sigourney Weaver of all people.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2011)

Oh the irony, horrible, horrible irony.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2011)

Damn, karma's a bitch.


----------



## insane111 (May 9, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I'd rather masturbate than play black ops.



I'd rather do anything besides play any FPS on any console.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Could be karma. Or this Ryan could be responsibility for the attack so he's just going apeshit. Who knows.

Eitherway it's amusing.


----------



## Koppachino (May 9, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> I can understand if people bought an xbox because there identities and credit card information was compromised.
> I just don't understand why people are spending 200-300 bucks on a new system because they can't play a video game. Yea sure Sony keeps putting up dates when the system comes back, but I would rather have a much stronger security system than a crappy one at all. Be patient and let them fix it.



Couldn't have said it better myself.

Also, glad those Anonymous pricks got hacked.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Was hardly "hacked." Blocked from an IRC server. 

As if they don't have other means of communication, and as if it won't provoke them to be more aggressively idiotic. As amusing as everything is, it's all just fanning the flames.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2011)

i dont think anon hacked psn tho


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Also, glad those Anonymous pricks got hacked.


What they got hacked? I hope someone hacks them a new asshole. Fucking no life hackers.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Was hardly "hacked." Blocked from an IRC server.
> 
> As if they don't have other means of communication, and as if it won't provoke them to be more aggressively idiotic. As amusing as everything is, it's all just fanning the flames.



Still, the fact that Anon was forced to suffer from its own tactics, makes it quite cathartic to some.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2011)

everyone assumes anon hacked psn


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> a crime syndicate like Sony



LOOOOOL

From this point on everything you say is pretty much invalidated imo


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

So we will get a free year of PSN+ after this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So we will get a free year of PSN+ after this?


 Man screw that, I want cookies.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> LOOOOOL
> 
> From this point on everything you say is pretty much invalidated imo



Look at me... I am SO injured.  I'll be crying myself to sleep that some noob named "bbq sauce" does not validate my opinions based on solid facts!




Lee Min Jung said:


> So we will get a free year of PSN+ after this?



Psh, there will be no PSN.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man screw that, I want cookies.



I Just want peace on earth. 

....Ya since I wasn't selfish like you, I should get more than you.


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2011)

Good news, everybody!

For Power-Up Rewards members at GameStop, you may receive a coupon in your e-mail to get a $100.00 off a PS3!  Excellent, huh?!

Oh, wait...

Also, some news sources (sources that are far from credible, like G4) are calling the "attack" over the weekend unrelated to the PSN breach.


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> i dont think anon hacked psn tho



The problem is, you only need say you're Anonymous and that's it - you are.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Good news, everybody!
> 
> For Power-Up Rewards members at GameStop, you may receive a coupon in your e-mail to get a $100.00 off a PS3!  Excellent, huh?!
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to play GT5, And yea i got a $100 coupon for a PS3

shiiiiiiiit man idk, if want to jump the gun on this right now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 10, 2011)

One of the many complaints that have been leveled at Sony has been their PR department's less than transparent updates. Aside from the 3 ETA's for the servers to come back that didn't occur, there's also the "Working around the clock" "Doing everything we can", and other vague, clipped info that is making people frustrated and unsure if Sony even knows what it is doing.

So I say this, if you were in charge of Sony's PR department, how would you be able to reassure the mob at your gates?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 10, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So I say this, if you were in charge of Sony's PR department, how would you be able to reassure the mob at your gates?



Quit my job. Whatever Sony's paying me sure as hell isn't worth it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

*PSN Won't Be Back for "At Least a Few More Days"*

Today, the PlayStation Blog released a new statement (perhaps the briefest one yet) about the PlayStation Network outage. Written by the Senior Director of Corporate Communications and Social Media Patrick Seybold, the statement in its entirety says: 

"I know you all want to know exactly when the services will be restored. At this time, I can't give you an exact date, as it will likely be at least a few more days. We're terribly sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience as we work through this process." 

If Seybold's "a few more days" statement holds true, PlayStation 3 gamers can hope for the PSN's return before this coming weekend. The operative word being hope.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2011)

So, the wait begins again?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2011)

yep, sony is screwed this year on E3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 10, 2011)

I want to see how well Kevin Butler avoids the talk about the situation of the PSN outage at this year's E3


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So, the wait begins again?



Hopefully round 2 is as much fun as round 1 was.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

Ill say it again. I feel bad for Kaz Hirai who is up for CEO promotion.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

^ Punishment for Riiiidge Raaacer.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2011)

It's not coming up by the weekend. We were told that BS last week.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hopefully round 2 is as much fun as round 1 was.



Round 2? 

It's more like Round 4.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 10, 2011)

We get two free games on our ps3 and psp apparently, I bet they are old games or something though I don't really mind i don't normally use psn anyways


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 11, 2011)

One of two free games would be Final Fantasy 9, I'd be happy enough with that bullshit incident. 

Long way to go, friends.


----------



## Higawa (May 12, 2011)

One game should be Uncharted 2 

Question guys, why is the platinum version of a game 20 € cheapter?
when it apperantly contains the same stuff?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Not sure how it works on other systems for the 360's Platinum Hits are titles that sold extremely well (in Microsoft's opinion, since it's their decision) in nine months so they are re-released as Platinum Hits at a new, lower retail price. I guess as a gift/celebration/whatever since the actual game did so well.

I can only assume it would work the same for PS3.


----------



## Higawa (May 12, 2011)

Ok thank you 
Well then I can order me Uncharted 2 ^^


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> We get two free games on our ps3 and psp apparently, I bet they are old games or something though I don't really mind i don't normally use psn anyways



So if I have both, a PS3 and a PSP, I get like four games?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 12, 2011)

Angelus said:


> So if I have both, a PS3 and a PSP, I get like four games?



Probably, you bought both of Sony's consoles.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 12, 2011)

Higawa said:


> Ok thank you
> Well then I can order me Uncharted 2 ^^



How do you not have U2 yet? :amazed

They have a game of the Year edition and a Greatest Hits edition. Both go for $30 though, instead of the usual $20 price tag greatest hits have lol. 



Angelus said:


> So if I have both, a PS3 and a PSP, I get like four games?



I don't have a PSP so I wouldn't know, but if you have two different accounts, then I don't see why not.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 12, 2011)

I bet it will be PSN classics.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 12, 2011)

I have a psp So I should get 4 things as well.

Even though I never use my psn on the psp.


----------



## Koppachino (May 12, 2011)

I don't know if you guys heard, but PSN is down.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

What?!

I hope everything's alright!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

i was wondering why i couldnt get online


----------



## Raven Rider (May 12, 2011)

Don't worry I bet it will be back up in a couple of days guys.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2011)

I love the fact that the PSN is down. I've been able to browse the internet in peace and it just clicked that some dick head I live with has a PS3 and apparently spends all his time online. 

Hopefully it is like this until he pisses off.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 12, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Don't worry I bet it will be back up in a couple of days guys.



Next day Sony Executive says: I'm sorry but the PSN is no more. Enjoy offline experience instead


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, probably by the end of the week.

At least Sony has kept our information safe from this attack.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2011)

Good thing nothing was compromised on SOE's part either.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I don't know if you guys heard, but PSN is down.



oh noes


----------



## Raging Bird (May 12, 2011)

SOE


It works both ways.


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Next day Sony Executive says: I'm sorry but the PSN is no more. Enjoy offline experience instead



tbh offline gaming is fine too I survived before ps3 i can survive now


----------



## The World (May 12, 2011)

*Dear PlayStation _____________,*

*We here at Sony just feel _____________ about everything that's been happening. As you know, since April 20th, the PlayStation Network has been _____________ because _____________ got in and stole your email, phone number, and _____________. Since then, we've been working really _____________ to rebuild the PlayStation Network and make it _____________ than ever.

Of course, it's not a _____________ process. There are all sorts of nuts, bolts and _____________ that make up digital security here on the Internet, and we just didn't expect this to be so _____________ and _____________. We hope the month of PlayStation Plus we're offering you when the PSN returns on _____________ will be enough to get you back on the PlayStation bandwagon.

I know that things have been bad recently, but _____________ me, things are going to get better.

Beyond!
Kevin Butler
VP of _____________ *


----------



## bigduo209 (May 12, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> tbh offline gaming is fine too I survived before ps3 i can survive now



Yeah I can't believe how people are flipping out about this whole situation. The sense of betrayal from the leak of personal info I get, but a lot people act like they'll die if they don't get online back.

There is so many games coming out this year with a lot of replayablility through single-player alone (Infamous 2 in June for ex.), and yet I keep hearing that the PS3 is no longer alive or something.

Seriously, people need play through a backlog of games, pick-up old games you haven't touch in a long time, or find some cheap games to rent/buy that you never had the chance to buy in the past.

Rediscover the story mode and local multiplayer some games offer instead of acting like drug-addicts needing an extra fix.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 12, 2011)

Online gaming just increases the fun people


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, play local multiplayer even if you have NO ONE TO PLAY IT WITH.

Pure genius.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

I haven't actually "played" online in a while. I mainly use it to talk to someone while I play a game, cross game chat ftw.


----------



## Raptorz (May 12, 2011)

The World said:


> *Dear PlayStation _____________,*
> 
> *We here at Sony just feel _____________ about everything that's been happening. As you know, since April 20th, the PlayStation Network has been _____________ because _____________ got in and stole your email, phone number, and _____________. Since then, we've been working really _____________ to rebuild the PlayStation Network and make it _____________ than ever.
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2011)

I Platinumed Yakuza 4 during the outage


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 13, 2011)

My netflix has stopped working on my PS3. It works on my Wii and 360...but not my ps3 LOL. Anyone has/had this problem?


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

I like how people are trying to say that despite the problems sales for PS3 rose for April. Nevermind that they most likely rose BEFORE it as it was over halfway into the month.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

PSN back online for some developers:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2011)

hopefully it comes back by tuesday when i finish my exams pek


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 13, 2011)

Hmmmm

wat do u say 2 this


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

I think the opinionated person is a moron.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I think the opinionated person is a moron.



Not that i mean the article


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Not that i mean the article



I know what you meant but since I commented on it the first time it was posted, I commented on the other part as its inanity was more entertaining.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed that as soon as the PSN comes back its gonna be shut down again... just saying its likely not to happen but if it does OFFLINE GAMES Ruuuuuuuuule!!


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

As pissed as Anonymous must be, I can see it happening.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

This situation gave me the courage to try on beating Sin & Punishment 2 on hard mode. So far the game is trolling me but I know I can do it. I also played some RE4.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah, play local multiplayer even if you have NO ONE TO PLAY IT WITH.
> 
> Pure genius.


You know else is pure genius? The fact I said single-player AND local multiplayer, and the 'single-player' part of my response seemed to go over your head.


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that as soon as the PSN comes back its gonna be shut down again... just saying its likely not to happen but if it does OFFLINE GAMES Ruuuuuuuuule!!


Online is a nice feature, but eventually servers will die and people will move on to other games. Online features presented in games are pointless if they can't be used in any alternative way as the network/server goes down, that's why having some form of offline multiplayer keeps those options alive.

Brink may not be getting the best reviews, but at least the game allows everything to be unlockable whether you're online or offline.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> You know else is pure genius? The fact I said single-player AND local multiplayer, and the 'single-player' part of my response seemed to go over your head.



What seemed to go overhead was the actual purpose of my statement, which clearly went over _yours_. I figured I wouldn't have to explain my point because I'd expect even someone sophomoric would be able to understand. The point is people do online in the first place because they want to play with other people and some people are incapable of doing the local multiplayer as they have no one to play with locally. Or, in some cases (namely Gears of War as an example that I'm familiar with), local multiplayer's split-screen becomes tedious and annoying.

The single player factor is a moot point because we're talking about MULTIPLAYER and the discrepancy some people see in others being upset about a lack of online. Does it make sense to you now, or do I need to dumb it down a bit more for you?


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

IGN made an article entitled "Is the Playstation Network Working?" to essentially just post this:


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

That's some pro journalism.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's some old as fuck news pro journalism.



Yeah, I know. Saw that when they first posted it weeks ago.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 13, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What seemed to go overhead was the actual purpose of my statement, which clearly went over _yours_. I figured I wouldn't have to explain my point because I'd expect even someone sophomoric would be able to understand. The point is people do online in the first place because they want to play with other people and some people are incapable of doing the local multiplayer as they have no one to play with locally. Or, in some cases (namely Gears of War as an example that I'm familiar with), local multiplayer's split-screen becomes tedious and annoying.
> 
> The single player factor is a moot point because we're talking about MULTIPLAYER and the discrepancy some people see in others being upset about a lack of online. Does it make sense to you now, or do I need to dumb it down a bit more for you?


My point is to WAIT. Does it suck that PSN is down? Yes it is, but to fucking lose it over the situation is ridiculous. Doing something else until then (gaming-oriented or not) is the key to remaining calm, and not throwing out the PS3 or outright claiming it's useless.

Video games existed well before the internet, not the other way around.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> My point is to WAIT. Does it suck that PSN is down? Yes it is, but to fucking lose it over the situation is ridiculous. Doing something else until then (gaming-oriented or not) is the key to remaining calm, and not throwing out the PS3 or outright claiming it's useless.
> 
> Video games existed well before the internet, not the other way around.



Right. A month of downtime, three flat-out lies to customers and authorities about what happened while scrambling to place blame afterwards on TOP of customers having all of their personal information compromised - credit card numbers included... only to find out Sony was running on outdated systems and didn't even bother to attempt to encrypt most of the data.

NO REASON TO BE UPSET. AT. ALL.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

bigduo209, made a good point.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

^ not really, gaming evolves. Something like this is unacceptable in 2011. The worst part to me is I doubt Sony actually cares about the customers so much as they care about PR.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Oh, they are gonna care about the customers.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Sony is a corporation, no, they don't care.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Ok, no more products being sold.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Big difference between caring about the customer, and caring if the customer buys your stuff. If they cared, they would have been way more transparent about this whole fiasco.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

>Implying Sony isn't transparent


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Well it took them a fucking week to say anything. The only thing transparent about them is their security.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

Cause Sony is the cause of everything that plagues mankind, while Microsoft is just so pure at heart and always there for the customer.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, remember that time when Microsoft compromised the personal information of thousands of people, went down for a month without telling anyone why for half that time and refused to involve the government?  That time sucked.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Remember that time I mentioned Microsoft? me neither.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2011)

yes information that was compromised you can get in any old phone book.  Name, address, telephone number etc.  Credit cards were not compromised it seems so no need to go over the top.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> yes information that was compromised you can get in any old phone book.  Name, address, telephone number etc.  Credit cards were not compromised it seems so no need to go over the top.



Tell that to the thousands of people Sony admitted were compromised through the S.O.E. attack.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

Just curious, you own a PS3 Damon?


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Of course not.

inb4 "Your opinion is invalid." because I'm trying to defend Sony CUSTOMERS but not the Sony COMPANY.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

I own a PS3 (cheapest blu-ray at the time, plus it wasn't even mine at the time) and I pmuch agree with the nudges at Sony being pbad about this.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Well I'm a Sony Customer and I'm fine with how they have handled it and what they will be giving us when the store comes back. I'll be getting 4 free games and 30 days of Plus. If they didn't care about their customers they would of done nothing.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

So how exactly does this "free games" thing handle?


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

You pick 2 games from a list of 5. Don't know what the list is yet. The same applies to PSP owners too. So if you have a PS3 and PSP you get 4 free games.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

Square Enix haxxored. It's on the BBC, so you know its big.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13394968


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Depends where you live.

If you're in Europe, you choose two of select five PS3 games and two of four PSP games.

If you're elsewhere... well... at least you get PSN plus. And some online content will be made free, apparently.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Pretty sure you can only play the free games for as long as your PSN+ is still active.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

So, they say "free games for this hassle" but then kill anything of worth with it by saying you pick from a list of _5_, lame.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> So, they say "free games for this hassle" but then kill anything of worth with it by saying you pick from a list of _5_, lame.



They also haven't said if the Europeans get legit PS3 titles or just lame PSN titles that are classified as PS3 games. No idea what will be up for them.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

I was only curious because I was like "I can get Wild Arms on the classic network for free " but this seems to dash my hopes.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

PS3 trade-ins on the rise.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> PS3 trade-ins on the rise.



PLAYSTATION IS DEAD!


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

You guys honestly can't be surprised about the rise of trade-in titles, right? I mean this has been the biggest failure on online gaming in quite sometime.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> PLAYSTATION IS DEAD!



Nah. And it's mostly only the shooter crowd.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nah. And it's mostly only the shooter crowd.



Seriously though, go to the PS3 message board on GameFaq's, and at least once a day, there will be a thread saying this is the end for Sony's console business.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

> And it's mostly only the shooter crowd.



The shooter demographic is a huge selling point for non-Wii systems, though.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Bye Black-Ops users


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

More $$$ for my preferred system then!


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2011)

I imagine most of them are 14 year olds who are going insane without doing their ritual sniper camping. Which would be a nice way of separating the chaff.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

Isn't the shooter crowd in general comprised of fourteen year olds?


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

> Isn't the shooter crowd in general comprised of fourteen year olds?



If not physically, mentally.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

*pulls out the popcorn*


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^Please don't cut a hole in the bottom of the popcorn box...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Depends where you live.
> 
> If you're in Europe, you choose two of select five PS3 games and two of four PSP games.
> 
> If you're elsewhere... well... at least you get PSN plus. And some online content will be made free, apparently.


I hope some content is free. I've been meaning to get that Assassin's outfit on RDR.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2011)

Man I regret selling my 360 instead of my PS3. damn circle of friends. lol


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^Yeah it was posted. I remember because it was from Canada. 
I'll be surprised if any of these lawsuits go anywhere.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

If it was a civil suit, that's one thing. Those fall through easily enough. Class-action lawsuits are deep shit, apparently three of them, two of which filed by the state.


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, these aren't minor suits that are going to get weakly dismissed.


----------



## Koral (May 14, 2011)

Apparently, the PSN won't be up until the end of may (rumour?) I haven't played on my PS3 for about 3 weeks now, i'm seriously considering selling it for an XBOX.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Sony is saying they'll have it up before the end of May, most likely meaning they have a deadline of before E3. If not , news headlines will read "Kaz Hirai and Jack Tretton double suicide" more at 11.


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I like my PS3, but I love my 360. 

I just use my PS3 for exclusives, playstation classics and such. 360 is for most else for me, I got it first and I've only once had to had it looked at. Still the same since 2006, just new HD and such.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Pretty much what I do, use my PS3 for Netflix, Blu-Ray, Exclusives. And my 360 for Multiplats, it's Exclusives, and Arcade games. I get about even use out of them.


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Hulu+ finally on 360. pek


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

I plan on getting Hulu soon, good news.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

I'm sure someone has got to be excited about Microsoft acquiring Skype, too.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Skype home edition get? or Skype Ultimate 2000 XE professional communication on the go edition?


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

...what's the point of having skype on XBL, lol.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

wait wait, so how much more is skype gonna cost me a min now? a dollar a min?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 14, 2011)

Skype+ Kinect.

think about the possibilities.


----------



## Lord Potato (May 14, 2011)

I have heard rumors that you get a game as a reward after this.

Is this true? If it is, how?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Right. A month of downtime, three flat-out lies to customers and authorities about what happened while scrambling to place blame afterwards on TOP of customers having all of their personal information compromised - credit card numbers included... only to find out Sony was running on outdated systems and didn't even bother to attempt to encrypt most of the data.
> 
> NO REASON TO BE UPSET. AT. ALL.


I already said a few posts ago that I understand the dislike of Sony because of the compromised personal info being leaked. If people are turning to the 360 because of that, then I understand consumer-logic of thinking that XBL is a more secure/capable network.

However avoiding any use of or selling off your PS3 altogether because of the downtime alone is ridiculous. The PS3 still have some uses without PSN, like playing other games, watching disc-based (discs do exist) movies, or transferring videos off of your computer. The console itself is not dead, just one aspect of it.



Gnome said:


> ^ not really, gaming evolves. Something like this is unacceptable in 2011. The worst part to me is I doubt Sony actually cares about the customers so much as they care about PR.


The Wii, DS, iOS devices, etc. shows that gaming doesn't really evolve so much as it deviates. The only thing that evolves is graphics, physics, A.I., and even then that stuff isn't a standard. Online is a deviation that allows interesting gameplay opportunities, but it isn't a full-on standard.

Sony as a company are gonna suffer through this situation, if it means getting criticized out the ass for it's security issues then so be it. If they have to get insulted over it's delayed response then so be it.

If this means Sony has to spend money to improve it's network infrastructure, listen to consumer complaints, appeal to consumers with new features and free content, and become a better company for it; then so be it.


Gnome said:


> Sony is a corporation, no, they don't care.


This hits their wallet and makes them rethink where they wrong with their network, they'll sure as hell will care after this.


FireHawk64 said:


> Skype+ Kinect.
> 
> think about the possibilities.


I thought Kinect already provided most of what Skype does, if anything I think MS might use the brand recognition to help for business purposes. MS already said they were supporting existing non-MS devices, so it's definitely not for strengthening the XBL brand alone.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> I have heard rumors that you get a game as a reward after this.
> 
> Is this true? If it is, how?



Only in Europe. They didn't say any details yet.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Im guessing there just teasing us now with what new PSN will have but not actually releasing it?


----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2011)

PSN will be up by the end of summer.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> PSN will be up by the end of summer.



But summer is ages away! 
lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2011)

This just in Elmer Fudd found tinkering with PSN


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> US will get something, they just haven't detailed it yet.



PSN plus and fraud protection.


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> PSN will be up by the end of summer.



LOL summer kids are going to fucking freak out if that happens.

I'm still indifferent towards Sony though.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Due to recent revelations of Facebook's sour-faced attempts at making Google look like a mafia organization, I blame Facebook for this.

Or Google.

OR BOTH.

(Or Lycos)


----------



## bigduo209 (May 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL summer kids are going to fucking freak out if that happens.
> 
> I'm still indifferent towards Sony though.



lol I'll be fucking around with Infamous 2 by the time PSN is back up? Good, goood...


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I still need to pick up the _first_ Infamous and the two Uncharted games. /fail


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

No you don't.


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

For my tastes, yes; yes, I do bro.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

No. You don't.

/jedihandwave


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I suddenly have forgotten what I was saying.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

You want Mass Effect 2.

/jedihandwave


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

But I already own Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

You want two Mass Effect 2s.

/jedihandwave


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Considering I've misplaced my first copy, probably.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)




----------



## kush9 (May 14, 2011)

not so bad playing godfather 2 give me a chance to get offline trophy and not get left behind online psn take ur time get it right


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I still need to pick up the *first Infamous* and the two Uncharted games. /fail




You need to get it...now! Its zat gud!


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Oh, Sony...



> If a report from news organization Reuters is any indication, Sony's overall Internet security is lacking far beyond the confines of the PlayStation Network, Qriocity music service and Sony Online Entertainment servers.
> 
> Reuters has concluded that "Sony Corp's computer networks remain vulnerable to attack three weeks after the company learned that it had been victim of one of the biggest data breaches in history, according to an Internet security expert." That security expert is John Bumgarner, chief technology officer of the partially government-funded U.S. Cyber Consequences Unit. And the flaws Bumgarner found in Sony's Internet security -- and how he found them -- are startling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Hacking via Google. That's hilarious


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

Oh Sony, you never cease to amaze us. :rofl


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2011)

Google it only does PSN


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You want Mass Effect 2.
> 
> /jedihandwave


I really want to buy ME 2 . It's a shame that ME 3 has been delayed. I was counting on ME 3 to lower ME 2's price .


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I really want to buy ME 2 . It's a shame that ME 3 has been delayed. I was counting on ME 3 to lower ME 2's price .



I got ME2 for PS3 for 20 bucks off Ebay new. But I guess I was lucky in that regard.


----------



## Higawa (May 14, 2011)

I think im quite lucky to get marvel vs capcom 3 for 30€ and gt5 for 27€ 
both new of ebay


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

I got Mass Effect 2 for 22.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

That Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

google? 

what has the world come to?


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That Orton.





OT: Y'know, maybe I should take this consumer reaction to my advantage. I've been missing out of some good titles cuz of my financial situation and prices for recent PS3 games should be droppin'....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> OT: Y'know, maybe I should take this consumer reaction to my advantage. I've been missing out of some good titles cuz of my financial situation and prices for recent PS3 games should be droppin'....


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

That music.


----------



## Beastly (May 14, 2011)

Bought Crysis 2 to pass time till psn comes back...sadly its so much awesomer in multiplayer....

lol @ hacking via google


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

fuck orton 

i miss smackdown so i don't see any of him, and you guys bring him up here? i should neg you


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

I miss the Hardy Boyz and their TLC matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

i despise the hardyz as well.. 

they're fat and high


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> fuck orton
> 
> i miss smackdown so i don't see any of him, and you guys bring him up here? i should neg you






How can you hate the Hardyz? They were cool.... once....


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, even for a heel; Orton is on my "not worth my time" card for the part of me that still cares about the sport.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> How can you hate the Hardyz? They were cool.... once....



at the time they were "cool" i was a ECW fan.. so the only extreme i was interested in was blood and tits.. not tight shirt wearing hippies and a man-faced whore



*Spoiler*: __ 




 




EDIT: matt used to be much more tolerable.. until his youtube vidz


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2011)

Isn't it up now?


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 14, 2011)

My Dad just got a system update on his PS3. I'd say it is up now.
Hey, wait, what's that noise?
The sounds of 14 year old males cheering and playing Black Ops on their PS3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTycd7giXQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Update != PSN is up


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Update != PSN is up



Afraid not, its just one step towards it.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Not that anyone is reading these since five people just said "HURRY, GO GET THE UPDATE, PSN IS BACK!"


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 14, 2011)

I read somewhere (no real source) that the online for gaming will be back in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Its not up, I updated it and PSN was still under maintenance


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

If only people read...


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If only people read...



I wonder the same thing when I'm at work. People asking for the same shit that can be easily figured out.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

> DC Universe Online: Two-Face Inspired Mask, Batman Inspired Mask, 30 Marks of Distinction
> 
> Free Realms: Free Daily Items (7 to collect)
> 
> ...



"Sorry your credit card info got stolen. Have this Batman mask!"


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> I wonder the same thing when I'm at work. People asking for the same shit that can be *easily figured out*.



What, you mean "easily" like getting into Sony's servers through a Google search?


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Damnit Does Canada have to wait after US gets PSN?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> What, you mean "easily" like getting into Sony's servers through a Google search?


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt it since Canada got shafted as far as Sony's support goes, as well.

In other news, how long you think before Anonymous retaliates?


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2011)

So have they announced when we're getting our free stuff yet ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I wouldn't doubt it since Canada got shafted as far as Sony's support goes, as well.
> 
> In other news, how long you think before Anonymous retaliates?



When PSN comes back on? 

What way to commit the ultimate act of trolling than do it on a global stage?


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Wrex said:


> So have they announced when we're getting our free stuff yet ?



I'm sure Americans will get fraud protection and PSN+ pretty early.

No idea about Europeans' free games.

Canadians get nothing, so... 




Gespenst said:


> When PSN comes back on?
> 
> What way to commit the ultimate act of trolling than do it on a global stage?



That would be so hilarious.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Canadians get nothing, so...


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

That's the point of the third class-action lawsuit against Sony.


----------



## Butcher (May 14, 2011)

Anyone know if the system update is safe?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2011)

There are so going to be a hell of a lot of hacking attempts on this once it's up.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Any considering Sony only just figured out even that they could be breached through a Google search, I find it hard to believe they're entirely secure right now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to busting some more heads on AC: Brotherhood .


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, canadians.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

It has begun working for a few people.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Sorry, canadians.



I didn't care anyways....


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 14, 2011)

It has begun...



It's close to VA now


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 14, 2011)

Damnit, PS-blog can't handle all the people going to watch the map


----------



## Jade (May 14, 2011)

I signed in. What to do.


----------



## Butcher (May 14, 2011)

Damn,still no PSN for me yet.

I want inFAMOUS 2 Beta god dammit !


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Damn,still no PSN for me yet.
> 
> I want inFAMOUS 2 Beta god dammit !



They're starting with the northeast. Friend in New York is signed in right now


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

inFAMOUS 2 has a beta? It hasn't gone gold yet?


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^It has a beta for the user generated content....


----------



## Butcher (May 14, 2011)

Well, looks like their working their way down.

Good thing I'm in North Carolina.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

I can't sign in, yet.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^It has a beta for the user generated content....



A beta, or a demo?


----------



## Koppachino (May 14, 2011)

It's back up for me (New York). Signed in and changed password.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Rubbing it in our face?


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Thread title needs a change.


----------



## Koppachino (May 14, 2011)

lol, no. I'm just letting people know, since another one of my friends in New York couldn't sign in.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2011)

And I shall continue to wait...


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

I know. I was kidding, lol.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha, wow, I just laughed so fucking hard.



I was refreshing expecting to see the next state on the east coast light up and BAM, jumped all the way to California. Sony has my back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is sad though for those who just got jumped. Hopefully the whole world lights up soon enough.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

To be expected since California has two lawsuits on them, and one of their operating stations.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Nice title.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Figures the Northeast and California would be the first ones up. <.< 

But its about time.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Those whores! 

Nice to see it's comin' back though. I wonder when the whole of America will be up?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Them californians.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> To be expected since California has two lawsuits on them, and one of their operating stations.



Glad people are giving Sony even more grief. I guess people don't want to get the PSN back up ASAP, and instead they wanna distract Sony with legal bullshit that won't solve anything. Thier just as bad as the hackers, and I bet you anything they themselves were complaining about not having the PSN up. So instead of letting Sony do all they can to get it back up, their gonna slap some lawsuits on them to take up even more of their time.

I don't feel like Sony owes it's customers $1 billion dollars and considering that I'm one of them, I don't see how these people feel it's justified either. Sony is giving it's customers more than they deserve if they're just gonna sue them for personal information that you can look up on Facebook, and a 1 in 77 million chance that the hacker actually looked at their info. For people who had a paid subscription to a Sony service, they're getting a free month AND an additional day for every day the service was down AND free content. For regular users you're getting 2 free games and a month of PS+. For nothing. Literally for nothing. You never paid for PSN and you still won't be paying for it, yet they give you free shit.

Why is everyone such a greedy little shitface?

Oh, and lets not forget that Sony is offering every PSN user a $1,000,000 insurance plan against credit theft. So what the fuck are people complaining about? "Oh no, I get free shit AND insurance. Better sue them for even more". Pathetic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

Fuck. What about us southern people .


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

You can get credit card information on Facebook!?

Shit, I need to use that more often.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

I can get in now. Compensation for getting my ass kicked by Krizalid in KoF '99? (I was playing it earlier)


----------



## Kaitou (May 14, 2011)

I love in Florida and it's up for me.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Damon, still no evidence of CC info stolen for christ's sake.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damon, still no evidence of CC info stolen for christ's sake.



Unless you count S.O.E. in which they admitted over ten thousand credit cards were compromised.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Let me see than if its up for me.


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2011)

Playing Black ops


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Ahh sweet it is.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Unless you count S.O.E. in which they admitted over ten thousand credit cards were compromised.



From 2007, most of those cards would be expired by now.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

And you know this how? Is there a statistic that most credit cards from 2007 are expired?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 14, 2011)

I'm just wondering why Damon gives a shit. He doesn't have a PS3 so I guess he just gets off on other peoples misery. Weird.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm just wondering why Damon gives a shit. He doesn't have a PS3 so I guess he just gets off on other peoples misery. Weird.



So because I don't have a PS3, I can't sympathize with anyone that might actually have negative impact on them because of Sony's laziness?  My oh my! Must remember, I'm no longer allowed to have human emotions.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm just wondering why Damon gives a shit. He doesn't have a PS3 so I guess he just gets off on other peoples misery. Weird.



Nah, he's just arguing on behalf of the customers. He means good, but he could be less of a meanie.

BTW, don't CC normally just have a life of, like, 4 years? My debit cards always did, but they're probably not the same thing as a CC....


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Spoke to soon. 

It asked me to update and then it went back to undergoing maintenace.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> So because I don't have a PS3, I can't sympathize with anyone that might actually have negative impact on them because of Sony's laziness?  My oh my! Must remember, I'm no longer allowed to have human emotions.



Yeah, cause sarcastically commenting on everything Sony has done wrong and blowing off all that they are doing to set it right is helping the consumers in any way! That's sympathy for you!


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And you know this how? Is there a statistic that most credit cards from 2007 are expired?



Because if you have a card that lasts for 4 or more years you are an idiot


----------



## Kaitou (May 14, 2011)

NVM at my previous post, I got confused as it made me update.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Nah, he's just arguing on behalf of the customers. He means good, but he could be less of a meanie.
> 
> BTW, don't CC normally just have a life of 4 years. My debit cards always did, but they're probably not the same thing as a CC....



My brother and I both have the same cards we've had since 2007, and still have a year of life in them. As you said though, credit cards would operate differently.  Probably also depends on your bank and provider and types of accounts you have, as we both have the same bank whereas my mother's card has like half the time on it with a different bank for the bank card.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 14, 2011)

So what are the 5 choices of free games you guys are getting?


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^The longer you have a card the higher the risk of it being stolen or being used for fraud, its why I said having a card for a long time is stupid.

Edit: Noctis, we will find out when the Store comes back online probably.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, cause sarcastically commenting on everything Sony has done wrong and blowing off all that they are doing to set it right is helping the consumers in any way! That's sympathy for you!



I didn't blow off what they did. I'm guessing you missed where I still posted articles when they offered Americans fraud protection, credit reports, and a change of credit information that cost them a million dollars a pop, but I suppose that's what happens when you read two posts and pretend to know everything. The issue is what they're doing to "set it right" isn't fair to some parties, and could be viewed that way on either side. Europe gets free games. America gets fraud protection. I'm sure there's Americans who would prefer the games, and Europeans who would prefer fraud protection.

I'm sure Canada would like something more than just a month of PSN+ since they get nothing else.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^The longer you have a card the higher the risk of it being stolen or being used for fraud, its why I said having a card for a long time is stupid.



So, if their cards are still active, then they're asking for it? Deserve no sympathy, compensation, or protection?


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^Aren't they getting protection from the insurance Sony is offering?
And EVERYONE gets fraud protection, but yes only if its available in their country.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 14, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I didn't blow off what they did. I'm guessing you missed where I still posted articles when they offered Americans fraud protection, credit reports, and a change of credit information that cost them a million dollars a pop, but I suppose that's what happens when you read two posts and pretend to know everything. The issue is what they're doing to "set it right" isn't fair to some parties, and could be viewed that way on either side. Europe gets free games. America gets fraud protection. I'm sure there's Americans who would prefer the games, and Europeans who would prefer fraud protection.
> 
> I'm sure Canada would like something more than just a month of PSN+ since they get nothing else.



Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were so misinformed. I guess that happens when you see one news story and don't try to validate it before spreading it as the truth.

Sony has stated numerous times, including in todays updates that they would be offering the insurance to all countries that have such a program, not just the U.S.. They have not confirmed any of what you are saying. But that's ok, you know it's all facts right?


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Aren't they getting protection from the insurance Sony is offering?



No, since the cards that were stolen were European, and that service is only being offered to Americans.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Spoke to soon.
> 
> It asked me to update and then it went back to undergoing maintenace.



You could speed up the process by getting your ass kicked by Krizalid. Then you'll be able to get back on PSN.

He's waiting...


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Damon..


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were so misinformed. I guess that happens when you see one news story and don't try to validate it before spreading it as the truth.
> 
> Sony has stated numerous times, including in todays updates that they would be offering the insurance to all countries that have such a program, not just the U.S.. They have not confirmed any of what you are saying. But that's ok, you know it's all facts right?



Which is a load because that was the whole basis of the Canadian lawsuit - that Sony WASN'T offering it to multiple countries. Sony has barely spoken "numerous times" about the issue and has put out limited information, only releasing certain details to certain regions (such as the free games only to European news sources, and the free fraud protection to American news sources - because they're using AMERICAN companies, which is why Canadians don't classify).


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damon..



Says it right there - the attack on Playstation Network.

Different from the attack on Sony Online Entertainment. That's the only one where credit cards were CONFIRMED to be stolen.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

> What follows are the details of this program for Station Account holders in the *United States only*. SOE and its sister Sony companies are actively investigating similar programs or other measures to support SOE customers in other countries or territories; more information on those programs or measures will be provided as they are implemented.



Which is my point. They're focusing on the US first when they've already confirmed from SOE that no US credit cards were taken. When Europeans finally get the protection they deserve, then bravo to Sony. But actions speak louder than words - a Batman mask for their DC Universe account shouldn't cut it for now.


----------



## Yun Fang (May 15, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Spoke to soon.
> 
> It asked me to update and then it went back to undergoing maintenace.



I was JUST about to post this.... I did the update and thought "finally! I'm going to play online" only to find out that its still under maintenance. What a tease.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone outside of the US been turned on yet?


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Which is my point. They're focusing on the US first when they've already confirmed from SOE that no US credit cards were taken. When Europeans finally get the protection they deserve, then bravo to Sony. But actions speak louder than words - a Batman mask for their DC Universe account shouldn't cut it for now.



Europe is made up of lots of countries so of course its going to take longer than the US. They are working on it.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> Europe is made up of lots of countries so of course its going to take longer than the US. They are working on it.



It is, but as I recall there was only four countries that were namely hit (probably wrong about this). Those would be priorities, I would think.

But like I said... as long as it happens.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

> According to a press release, the first services users can expect to return are:
> 
> Sign-in for PlayStation Network and Qriocity services, including the resetting of passwords
> 
> ...



What other services _are_ there?  Since it still seems that there's a projected "all services up by end of May" but, as someone unfamiliar with what's there, only thing that jumps out to me as missing is the PSN Store.


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2011)

North Carolina is up.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2011)

Fuck you man 

PA still isnt up


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

If I were in Pennsy, I'd be extremely pissed that New Jersey got upped before me. 

. Looks like about fourteen states up now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2011)

And that MD's up too

Blarg Sony


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

If they're going through at a steady pace it'll probably only be another couple hours before the country's up. Not sure what's happening outside of the states - I assume nothing, since I've seen no reports of anything. But alas, one thing at a time.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2011)

Well we should be getting a map update in a couple minutes


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 15, 2011)

They did bacically the whole south
But of course where I live Virginia!!


----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2011)

NY is back up  !?


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

So with the speed its going back up it seems like they are really making sure nothing goes wrong.
I think Australia will be last


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> So with the speed its going back up it seems like they are really making sure nothing goes wrong.
> I think Australia will be last



You could hope that Canada gets shafted again.


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2011)

Hardly anyone is online though.

Feels good to play Read Dead Redemption online again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2011)

I is finally on


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

WTF IS THIS? PSN back? Blasphemy! I was hoping it was down til E3 though. Just to see the shitstorm that was gonna brew.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Ok now its back up.


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

Where are my free games?


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

^Really dude? Wait till the store comes back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2011)

I hope one of the free games is killzone3 

I don't want to pay for that shit cuz im cheap like dat


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Well, I'm online. 

Sucks I can't actually play online tonight....or tommorow...or the fucking day after! They would bring up the PSN when I have to do 12 hour shifts for three days in a row.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Its now up for all of US and CANADA. 

FUUUUUUU


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Really dude? Wait till the store comes back.



Yeah, really. That's all I been waiting for. When are they going to release information on what the selections are?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yeah, really. That's all I been waiting for. When are they going to release information on what the selections are?



Unless you're European it shouldn't matter yet.  Last I heard, the free games were only offered to them.


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Unless you're European it shouldn't matter yet.  Last I heard, the free games were only offered to them.



But I have an account in almost every major region.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 15, 2011)

It lives! Finally!

Portal 2 synced


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2011)

Hooray, free reps for all.


----------



## Daedus (May 15, 2011)

Aaaaand my PSP still can't connect...


WHAT.  THE. FUCK.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Aaaaand my PSP still can't connect...
> 
> 
> WHAT.  THE. FUCK.



Which region are you in?


----------



## Daedus (May 15, 2011)

North-Eastern U.S.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

If you have a PS3 you may be able to change your password and try from there. But so far PSN is mainly up for online on PS3, no store or PSP functions yet I think.


----------



## Daedus (May 15, 2011)

That would explain it, sure.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

How long is it going to take for it to be up in Europe? D:


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

^From the blog comments, within the next day I assume.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

^ Ugh, I have to wait another day... Fine...


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

Get UK up now!!!


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Lost Time01 Agreed! D: Will we be the first country in Europe to get it back?


----------



## Skylit (May 15, 2011)

So PSN will be back when I will get Brink. I'm okay with this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2011)

about time


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> @Lost Time01 Agreed! D: Will we be the first country in Europe to get it back?



Not sure, though I'd think we'd be quite high priority.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Lost Time01 Yes, same. I read that America get it first, then it's Europe, Australia, New Zealand and then the Middle East.


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> @Lost Time01 Yes, same. I read that America get it first, then it's Europe, Australia, New Zealand and then the Middle East.



When did/will Japan come back online? I would have thought they would have been first, have I missed something?


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Lost Time01 I read 2 or 3 days ago that the final testing began in Japan, so I assume they got it first.


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> @Lost Time01 Agreed! D: Will we be the first country in Europe to get it back?



No it has to be germany


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

Check Playstation Europe Twitter.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@FireHawk64 Yup, I'm following them, but missed the latest tweet. Thanks!


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

I need to learn how to use twitter


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> I need to learn how to use twitter



Haha, it's slightly confusing at first, but it gets pretty good. ^.^


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

PS Blog EU - 41 mins ago said:
			
		

> The phased rollout of certain PSN services has begun and we'll tweet when each territory goes back online



So as I understand it that means they have started putting europe online? Why don't we get a map showing which regions are back online like America did?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2011)

Fuck, this is too early


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Lost Time01 America got a map? : O I hope we're first...


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2011)

Oh, just woke up to find America and CANADA is up.

Lol.


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> @Lost Time01 America got a map? : O I hope we're first...



Check out the , they got a map where the states turned green in real time as they were turned on.

The whole of North America is done now, so hopefully we will be up soon. They've also said on the  they'll be turning europe on throughout the day.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Lost Time01 I just wish they would hurry up!!


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

Same I wanne do some online gaming


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

Well Im doing my 3.61 update now


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

It's been an hour... Why can't they just do it already? D:


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> It's been an hour... Why can't they just do it already? D:



i said the same thing lol 
its great that Europe has started


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

Great, the twitter account just updated us with information I'm pretty sure everyone already knew. They couldn't drop in a little word as to when we can expect the first European country back?


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

Wow, they're really tight-lipped about information. :/


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

Hopefully it won't be hacked easily again.


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

I have my FW Update I hope I can change my PW soon now.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

Is it up in Canada yet?


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

Canada is online, and has been for a couple of hours now I think.


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

Come on Europe xD


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

NA is up.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, I really hope the UK is next!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 15, 2011)

tommorow


PSN back down.


hackers lol


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

3 hours since the "phased rollout" was reported started in Europe and we haven't heard a thing.

Pretty much sums up this whole fiasco


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

If that were to happen, boy!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

still no middle east


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

4 Hours and counting and no one from Europe has been tweeted as online. My guess is they are going to wait until late at night to hopefully reduce server stress when they do come online. It was late night that it came online in America I believe (started around 7am GMT I think so that's -4 to -7 hours time difference)

EDIT: My 500th post, any chance Sony will celebrate by turning on PSN in UK?


----------



## Lost Time01 (May 15, 2011)

WE'RE BACK ONLINE BABY!!!


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Welcome back to the light Europe...welcome back.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

Lost Time01 said:


> WE'RE BACK ONLINE BABY!!!



Hell yes!!!!


----------



## Skylit (May 15, 2011)

Germany is still offline.

No problem for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2011)

Good to see it's back, though I wouldn't be surprised if it somehow gets hacked again.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Good to see it's back, though I wouldn't be surprised if it somehow gets hacked again.



Considering how embittered Anonymous is, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2011)

dfjfksfjlgklcgjdhbodgjdkg;gf

I'M GOING CRAZY

HELP


i live in england btw

i tried to sign into my psn (american acc) and it said your password is not validated

i pressed x

then it said an email has been sent and i had to follow instructions on a pc

i raged because i never got an email

my brother signs into his american psn acc

he got to change his pass straight away on the ps3 

i went back to my acc and after it said "password is not validated", it said server error where it should've said an email's been sent!

WTF IS GOING ON WHY WHAT WHERE WHO WHYYYYYYY


WHY DOES HE GET TO ENJOY PSN AND NOT ME

SOMEBODY HELP ME AND PROVIDE EXPLANATIONS


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2011)

i actually feel like crying


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

alisha said:


> then it said an email has been sent and i had to follow instructions on a pc
> 
> i raged because i never got an email



I know it sounds silly, and you probably already checked, but did you look in your junk mail folder? Usually e-mails get thrown in there when you least expect it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2011)

Check your entire inbox including your junk mail folder, the validation email could of been thrown in there.

Edit: Helix beat me to it.


----------



## Beastly (May 15, 2011)

PSN back up!!!!!!!!! Crysis 2 and COD playin all day


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2011)

you think i didn't check every single email folder?  not in junk or anything


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

alisha said:


> you think i didn't check every single email folder?  not in junk or anything



>People try to help
>"Victim" snaps at people

Well then...

By throwing in a Google search (ironic!), in all of two minutes it was easy to discover that Sony/PSN states the e-mail could take up to 24 hours to arrive.

So wait 24 hours.

Then freak out.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2011)

how am i "snapping"? my words aren't sharp/rude at all ~_~

anyway, i signed into my british psn account (which i don't use anymore because it's bad) and it let me change my password on the ps3

i tried again with the american account and it still says server error ;__;


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

"You think I didn't check every single e-mail folder?"

Typical.

Again: Wait 24 hours.


----------



## Jade (May 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> still no middle east


Middle East is dead last I think.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Although I'm sure few people give two flying-shits now that PSN is back up, but still relevant to the breach so...



> The Sony PlayStation Network outage is turning out to have more twists and turns than Heavy Rain, and now it appears that some of Amazon.com's hardware may have been involved in the attack. Apparently hackers rented a server through the Amazon EC2 service that "provides you with complete control of your computing resources and lets you run on Amazon’s proven computing environment," and then launched the intrusion from those servers.
> 
> To be clear, hackers did not gain illegal access to the Amazon service, which also rents server space to companies like Netflix. Instead, they used bogus information to create an account on the service, and then used that server space to launch the network intrusion. It's like renting a house under a fake name next door to a bank, so you can tunnel in. Sources say this most likely means that the FBI will subpoena Amazon to continue the investigation of the PSN attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2011)

again, i don't see how asking a question seems rude at all; it's quite obviously not serious with a smilie tagged on the end of it and and answer too. are you in a bad, nitpicky mood today, krory?

and i'm terribly sorry for not seeing your edit earlier, i searched google and saw that i might have to wait 24 hours, thanks. ^__^


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2011)

@Aurora The official Playstation EU Twitter says: "We're now going live with certain PSN services in the UK, Ireland and the Middle East."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Middle East is dead last I think.



kinda guessed it.. we always get things last 

including DLC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> @Aurora The official Playstation EU Twitter says: "We're *now going live with* certain PSN services in the UK, Ireland and the *Middle East*."





bama


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

alisha said:


> again, i don't see how asking a question seems rude at all; it's quite obviously not serious with a smilie tagged on the end of it and and answer too. are you in a bad, nitpicky mood today, krory?



I'm sorry that you can't see the obvious.




> and i'm terribly sorry for not seeing your edit earlier, i searched google and saw that i might have to wait 24 hours, thanks. ^__^



See how easy that was?


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 15, 2011)

It seems only the main accounts can change their passwords immediately on the PS3. The other secondary accounts will have to do it via the email we'll get. I was able to change my password on my main account right away. Still waiting for that email to change my other one though. Just played a few rounds of BC2. So excited, but I'm so damn rusty.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2011)

When is the store gonna be back up.


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

Dunno if that helps you
but I have the same prob, I have to reset my password with my pc and didnt get any email yet, think servers are bit busy atm


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 15, 2011)

PSN is back up for me....


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2011)

Sorry man I got my email now


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

I want my 2 games.


----------



## slickcat (May 15, 2011)

Having Issues signing in, in Poland, anyone from poland with the same issues or its just me.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Greedy Europeans. 

@slick - Poland just might not be up yet.


----------



## slickcat (May 15, 2011)

Hehe, just checking I school in Poland, so I m not european, anyways it seems its gone back to maintenance status so no worries


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

okay, so i tried signing in my US account.. said needed update, than said you're already updated.. 

kinda troll-ish


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

I love how I eagerly logged back onto the PSN and waited through 2 updates only to be massively disappointed that the Playstation Store is not back up and probably won't be until the end of the month.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Big troll festival.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 15, 2011)

My dad bought a 55'' 3d television a couple days ago, so I want to DL some 3d games. I WANT MY PS STOREEE.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Maybe you wouldn't have been so eager if you actually read what they said was being brought back up.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Maybe you wouldn't have been so eager if you actually read what they said was being brought back up.


I know that it won't be back up, yet. I just said I want it to get back up?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry if I wanted everything back up at the same time.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tHl6O5Sp8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I know that it won't be back up, yet. I just said I want it to get back up?



Not you. I meant The World. My bad.

@TW - How appreciative.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 15, 2011)

Trophy syncing with friends takes a fuck load of time now .


----------



## Haohmaru (May 15, 2011)

Well fuck. I finally got online. Played 1 hour or so. Went somewhere to eat. Got back and can't connect to PSN anymore W T F


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Wish I had a 3D TV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Well fuck. I finally got online. Played 1 hour or so. Went somewhere to eat. Got back and can't connect to PSN anymore W T F



thats messed up


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Like you said, Khris.


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Trophy syncing with friends takes a fuck load of time now .



Really? It didn't take that much for me when I was comparing Portal 2 trophies with a friend of mine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 15, 2011)

so wait

PSN is down AGAIN?

cant login with my european,US and japan account.


----------



## Koppachino (May 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so wait
> 
> PSN is down AGAIN?
> 
> cant login with my european,US and japan account.



Nope doesn't seem to be down; it's working fine for me.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Me too. I'm still logged in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 15, 2011)

and other people are also saying that its down again with the whole "PSN is down for maintenance". error


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

It's probably going to be janky for a couple of days, wouldn't be surprised if it bounces on and offline at random times and places.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

^^ I can see that happening.


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and other people are also saying that its down again with the whole "PSN is down for maintenance". error



Had this problem just a minute ago.

I was about to go off before I turned the system off and tried again, it works fine now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 15, 2011)

Always nice to return back and fuck up some noobs on Black Ops. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2011)

It's down for me again. 



Violent-nin said:


> Good to see it's back, though I wouldn't be surprised if it somehow gets hacked again.



Hmm......I wonder.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2011)

Down for me too

Thanks for jinxing it Nin


----------



## Koppachino (May 15, 2011)

It could be heavy traffic causing it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps. It's going to be shaky for at least a little while. 

Managed to get back on, so at least Sony hasn't been hacked again yet.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 15, 2011)

Why are people jinxing it to be hacked again

If he gets hacked again I don't know what ill do


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 15, 2011)

Let us know when Ray isn't crossing the Streams Egon.


----------



## The Scientist (May 15, 2011)

I cant even change my password, the website is so busy


----------



## Dante10 (May 15, 2011)

Where is my free shit?  Now Sony!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 15, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> I cant even change my password, the website is so busy


My nephew has the same problem. Really weird, cause I changed mine like 1 hour before he tried changing his. 


Dante10 said:


> Where is my free shit?  Now Sony!


Playstation store should be up and running on the 31st. I'm guessing we'll get the free stuff in June.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Tried to get it to work before work thismorning, down for maintenence 

And are people going to keep asking for free stuff even though they have said the store won't be back up yet?


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> And are people going to keep asking for free stuff even though they have said the store won't be back up yet?



Yeah, I think the answer to that is pretty obvious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2011)

if i get a ps3 before then can i get free stuff?


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

^It will probably only be for existing accounts I bet.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 15, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> It seems only the main accounts can change their passwords immediately on the PS3. The other secondary accounts will have to do it via the email we'll get. I was able to change my password on my main account right away. Still waiting for that email to change my other one though. Just played a few rounds of BC2. So excited, but I'm so damn rusty.



THANK GOD! I am so freaking tired of "your main account has to change your password/email/freaking everything for you trololo'.
I forgot my password for PSN though. 

..... I'm screwed. PSN Store is down. I have the PSP Go, so I can't buy ANY games without going to the PSN Store. *hitting head on textbook*


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

YukitheSakurafan said:


> ..... I'm screwed. PSN Store is down. *I have the PSP Go*, so I can't buy ANY games without going to the PSN Store. *hitting head on textbook*



Thats your problem right there. Why do you have a Go for? Just curious.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

I'm hating reading the NeoGaf thread on the PSN at the moment. So many fucking retards asking where the store is


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats your problem right there. Why do you have a Go for? Just curious.



I liked the Go, but I do agree the 3000 is superior.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Sooo like is it back or not?

I can attempt to sign in but it won't work.. it's not giving me the maintenance message anymore, just not signing in..


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

Server obviously overloading because of too many people trying at once.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Ah, ok. Thanks man.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

LOL I'm online playing AH3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

i can finally software update 

but i know i won't be able to login.. and even if i did.. i have two exams tomorrow


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 16, 2011)

Hahah got me game coming in the mail whoo whoo ME2. Now I can save up for Batman Arkham City. Glad I had a pre-existing account anyone coming in to the market to drink from the same well as everyone else is shit outa luck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

online in US account 

i still want my original one


----------



## Halo (May 16, 2011)

I feel so goddamn rusty playing right now, its really embarrassing lol.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

Just got home from work and was able to log in! Feels good


----------



## Aiolia (May 16, 2011)

Was also able to log in. Time to kick some butt!!


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

I should probably grab some more peoples PSN name round here


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

Halo said:


> I feel so goddamn rusty playing right now, its really embarrassing lol.



It's always embarrassing when you're playing, silly. pek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

when the psn is finally knocking on everybody's door, my 40 inch lcd tv has been taken for maintenance 

what shitty luck


----------



## Magnificent (May 16, 2011)

I was planning on buying a new PS3 after myy exams end this Saturday, do I get PSN+?


----------



## The Scientist (May 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> My nephew has the same problem. Really weird, cause I changed mine like 1 hour before he tried changing his.



I am happy to say that I was able to change my password this morning and when I check the details of my info, I found that that I used my old address, so the hackers have the old shit instead of the new one....I was happy about that....but they still have my name and my date of birth, so my happiness is kinda tempered down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Oh it is back up? I got a message about an update last night but I paid it no mind.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

> The world is rejoicing about the return of the PlayStation Network. Well, most of the world anyway.
> 
> In Sony's home country of Japan, the PlayStation Network isn't yet live. According to a report on Nikkei, Sony must first give "further information on what measures it has taken since an earlier hacking incident." This is all according to Kazushige Nobutani, the director of Media and Content Industry at the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry.
> 
> ...



Poor Japan.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

A separate but very similar article on the situation:



> PSN access has been restored to the US and many other countries across Europe. One of the remaining countries that has yet to have access to the PSN restored is the country where Sony, itself, is located. Japanese authorities have stopped Sony's attempt to turn the PSN back on in Japan because they believe security measures are "incomplete."
> 
> "We met with Sony on 6th May and 13th, and basically we want two things from them," Kazushige Nobutani, director of the Media and Content Industry department at the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry, told Dow Jones Newswires.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (May 16, 2011)

Of course they're being overly cautious. It's their job to be.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course they're being overly cautious. It's their job to be.



Not criticizing them for being such (not sure I implied that... or am I just being paranoid?). It's something I think more governments should have (not implying that necessarily didn't definitively) looked into.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Is it still Europe only or is it being offered everywhere?


----------



## Velocity (May 16, 2011)

Well, I don't know if Americans will get the same selection... But I'm pretty sure you'll get the same kind of deal. Two PS3 games and, if you have one, two PSP games.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I don't know if Americans will get the same selection... But I'm pretty sure you'll get the same kind of deal. Two PS3 games and, if you have one, two PSP games.



Not me, since I'm not a PS-goer.  Just speaking out of curiosity, since last I had seen it was an offer that had only been officially extended to European PSN members. Though it could/probably will change (just as the fraud protection was originally only offered to American PSN members before they changed it).


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 16, 2011)

I already have inFAMOUS and LBP

Im probably going to get Ratchet And Clank and Wipeout


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 16, 2011)

US PSN gamers get the same selection except instead of Quest for Booty they are getting Super Stardust HD as an option. (Happy now Damon?)

Also, PS+ user will get 60 days of free PS+ instead of only 30 like everyone else...

Looks like Sony was listening to their fans after all


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

Looks like im going for Super Stardust and Wipeout then.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Cool. PSN+ free hulu.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 16, 2011)

I wish they would give the PS3 ModNation rather than the PSP one.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 16, 2011)

Yeah I have most of them already. I'm gonna get Dead Nation and I guess I'll get Little Big Planet again or something. I'm more excited for the extra 60 days of PS+.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna get Dead Nation and Wipeout or Ratchet and Clank but most likely Wipeout.


----------



## Jing (May 16, 2011)

I told you guys we were gonna get inFamous

Im probably gonna get Dead Nation and Wipeout.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2011)

I think I'm picking up Dead Nation and Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 16, 2011)

Well I know I'm getting inFamous. But I'm not sure about what the second will be. I'm torn between Dead Nation and Wipeout


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2011)

I already own Infamous and don't care about those other games

A choice of free PS1 games would have been better


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2011)

I'm going for WipEOut and InFamous.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 16, 2011)

I'm getting LBP and Dead Nation. I already have inFamous and Wipeout, and Super Stardust doesn't interest me. It's too bad Quest for Booty's only for Euro.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2011)

Dead Nation actually looks really fun, I look forward to playing it.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2011)

I'm a little fuzzy on this. How does one grab this opportunity? Do we, like, get a coupon in our E-Mail or something?


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

Oh Damon 

Shirker, we don't know the details yet. I think when the store goes back up there will be a welcome back section where you can pick two games.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> Oh Damon



Well it's true.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

I'll mess with LPB & Dead nation.


----------



## Gowi (May 16, 2011)

> I'll mess with LPB & Dead nation.



+1

But yeah, so when will I get this store update and actually get to play them?


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

So, I logged in, updated password. Turned off system


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

You didn't care from the beginning.


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2011)

I will get Wipeout HD and Starwhathisface. 

And with my European account I will get Rachet and Dead nations. I already own Infamous and LBP.

I wonder what the JP store is offering?


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Nothing until the Japanese government approves putting PSN back up.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Stop being mean Damon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)

okay, now this is a problem.. been more than 24 hours since they "sent the e-mail".. still nothing in my inbox and junk..  

even with a crappy 16 inch booty TV, i want to play


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

You can try calling customer support, they are very helpful when I've talked to them before


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Winny said:


> But I'll really need to make room... I'd imagine inFamous is _huge_.



6-7gig if I remember correctly. Not that large but still pretty big if you have an old 60gig. I upgraded my HDD cuz I ran out of room


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

I have an 80GB... But I've already got Siren: Blood Curse on there and that's almost 10GB in itself. Then there's all the install data for the games I play and the smaller PSN stuff as well...

NEEDS MOAR ROOM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> You can try calling customer support, they are very helpful when I've talked to them before



i live in the middle east.. what customer support 

i will give them till i get back my lcd tv.. right now i am playing in my us account..


but, thanx for the suggestion, repped


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2011)

You could always play with sand while you wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You could always play with sand while you wait.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Stop being mean Damon



How is it being mean? They have good reason.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 17, 2011)

What email are you guys talking about? I didn't receive any, and it wasn't mentioned when I changed my pw. And I'm still able to play online...


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 17, 2011)

^ same here.

+1


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

I never use PSN and I get two free games, plus my CC info is safe, everything turned out better than expected. I want my free games now though


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

These games better be worth it.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

inFamous is worth it, LBP is alright. And i've heard good things about Stardust HD.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Alright, then.  I look forward to it.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 17, 2011)

Seriously wish the store was up already i WANNA REDEEM MY PSN CARDS DAMMIT.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

I can't even redownload my PS1 games. So I can't play any


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I can't even redownload my PS1 games. So I can't play any



Did you try here ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Sony responds to backlash from pretentious people who want titles like Portal 2 and L.A. Noire for free (I kid, I kid - but seriously, they did respond to negativity over title selection):





> Dead Nation
> inFAMOUS
> LittleBigPlanet
> Super Stardust HD
> Wipeout HD + Fury





> LittleBigPlanet (PSP)
> ModNation Racers
> Pursuit Force
> Killzone Liberation



No wonder they complained. Dat sum QUALITY collection. 

Give me AH3 or MK9 and I might think about it.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

No way were are getting those titles.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> No wonder they complained. Dat sum QUALITY collection.
> 
> Give me AH3 or MK9 and I might think about it.



They can only give away games they have published or have rights to, so what did you guys honestly expect?


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Then why no God of War III?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

..... *cough cough AC Brotherhood cough cough*


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

There were other titles they could've offered (Heavy Rain, God of War 3, Uncharted 2, Killzone 3), but really the same half-assed argument would apply. "Waah, we already have those, any self-respecting person would've bought them!" So really, would've been lose-lose regardless for Sony because nobody would ever be satisfied.

Did what they could, really.  Even if now it's "Title I want isn't there? MY NEEDS ARE NOT BEING SATISFIED, SONY SUCKS!" from everyone.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Yeah no matter what they would of had "WAAAHH I OWN THOSE GAMES WAAAAH"


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

And the idiots asking questions like "WHY CAN'T I GET BROTHERHOOD/NEW VEGAS/CRYSIS 2/MASS EFFECT 2/BLACK OPS/INSERT OTHER MULTIPLATFORM GAME THAT SONY DOESN'T HAVE THE DISTRIBUTIVE RIGHTS TO" would be just as blindingly obnoxious.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Sony should just give away 2 of any game they own the rights to.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

^^ Like they would actually get them.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

The titles they chose are very convenient advertising for Sony. With LBP2 still kind of new and $60, and inFamous 2 right around the corner.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Yeah no matter what they would of had "WAAAHH I OWN THOSE GAMES WAAAAH"



I actually don't care about getting the free games personally anyways, I'm happy with the games I own. I do want that free PS Plus more though. Saving games saves online is a motherfucking godsend mayn.

But I'm just glad its back online. As long as it doesn't go down again, I'm satisfied with my free 30 day PS Plus subscription.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And the idiots asking questions like "WHY CAN'T I GET BROTHERHOOD/NEW VEGAS/CRYSIS 2/MASS EFFECT 2/BLACK OPS/INSERT OTHER MULTIPLATFORM GAME THAT SONY DOESN'T HAVE THE DISTRIBUTIVE RIGHTS TO" would be just as blindingly obnoxious.



Don't read Neogaf or the comments on the Playstation blogs, it might anger you like it did me


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Will it only be a 30 day trial?


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Don't read Neogaf or the comments on the Playstation blogs, it might anger you like it did me



Eh, people mad over free stuff...


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Don't read Neogaf or the comments on the Playstation blogs, it might anger you like it did me



It's like that pretty much everywhere you look right now.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

That's like saying, I'm getting mad for getting $1,000 for free.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Except you were mugged first.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Not really.

It's ridiculous... but not like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Will it only be a 30 day trial?



30 days of free PSN+


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Ah, bet! Frer Hulu.


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

> Early reports suggest that Sony's request for PlayStation Network users  to reset their passwords could have inadvertently exposed the network to  a new set of attacks.
> 
> The exploit allows hackers to change user passwords via the PSN password  reset page, using just two pieces of information – a PSN account email  address and a date of birth – both of which could have been obtained in  the original breach.
> 
> ...



Somehow I knew this wasnt over...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 18, 2011)

Wait PSN is down again? God damit....


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait PSN is down again? God damit....



Not that I know of.

Just Sony's sites that let you sign in with your PSN ID.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 18, 2011)

*Report: Sony PlayStation Network Password Reset Page Exploited, Customer Accounts Potentially Compromised*

Joel Johnson —According to reports on Nyleveia.com, Eurogamer, and NeoGAF, Sony's PlayStation Network password reset system-the one just put in place after the PSN hack-has been compromised, allowing hackers to change a PSN password if they know your email and date of birth. Exactly the sort of information that was released in the original hack.

Sony has taken the password reset system offline. Kotaku has reached out to Sony for comment.

Update 1: The good news (as pointed out by NeoGAF's "Metalmurphy") is that if your account was compromised, you should have gotten an email from PSN that says your password has been reset.

Update 2: An official community moderator on the EU PlayStation forums notes the following services are offline:

PlayStation.com
PlayStation forums
PlayStation Blog
Qriocity.com
Music Unlimited via the web client
All PlayStation game title websites

Update 3: This is the purported exploit as provided to Kotaku. As PlayStation services are now offline, this exploit is no longer able to be executed:

The prodecure is as follows:

(1) Navigate to :  

(this is normally, via email,  with the y's being a unique token) - do not enter the code at this point.

(2) Open a new tab in firefox, and go to fr.playstation.com (other pages will work too most likely), and click Login (Connexion)

(3) Click Recover password
(4) Enter the email and date of birth of the target account
(5) Click continue, then on the confirmation page, click "Reset using E-mail"
(6) Switch back to the original tab, and enter the code, then click continue
(7) You will now be asked to enter a new password for the target account

Sage: 

We're sorry but if u want PSN close screen and re-Re-Re-Register again

fffffFFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..........


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Gets better every time.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Relentless hackers and poor Sony.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

The thing is, hackers didn't even actually _do_ anything this time. It was purely Sony's screw-up - it was just found out through official sources.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Sony catches a break this time, hackers are far from done with them though. Sony's E3 press conference will get hacked. 


All joking aside I curious to what Sony will say about all of this come E3.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 18, 2011)

I bet all they had to do was GOOGLE.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, this one was completely on Sony. You'd think they'd have caught that little opening before putting PSN back up again so soon.

Tsk, tsk Sony


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 18, 2011)

Everyone who expected games like LA Noire or soe other new titles is plain dumb. The package Sony offered is generous but guess some idiots will always want more.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 18, 2011)

Yeah some of us just want access to the Warehouse yeah for a Peace Maker deal 50% off of all new games for 2011 and we'll mostely forget about the fact you got hacked.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Unless it continues to happen.

Since it's been like four times in a couple months now.

And they keep leaving openings.

And made arch-enemies out of Anonymous by blindly accusing them for everything.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

They sure are taking their sweet fucking time with PSN Market.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> You _never_ ask people what they want.



Look where that got EA on the cover of Madden NFL 2012.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2011)

Games aside, you're also getting free days on PSN Plus and some free trial on another service provided by Sony. It's not that bad for having no online for a few weeks. And aren't those who had existing PSN plus subscriptions getting like 60 extra days on it or something like that?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> What'd be the point? Honestly? Everyone would ask for such unreasonable stuff, 99% of it being games that Sony doesn't own in any way at all and thus can't offer in the first place.
> 
> You _never_ ask people what they want.


Actually I think the 'Pick what 2 games you want' thing could've worked. If Sony limited it to games that are 1 or 2 years old, I think that idea might've worked.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2011)

this is hilarious. so its down again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> That would be asking for too much imo.



No, no it's not. 

When you got 70+ million users who are pissed that their online was down, plus private information compromised, plus obsolete networking and security, and the mere fact that many game companies more or less lost cash within the few weeks it was down, plus maybe indies need to work their ass off for that doh but can't b/c the one way to sell their games is down at the moment due to assholes and incompetence, is definitely not asking for too much.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 18, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> When you got 70+ million users who are pissed that their online was down, plus private information compromised, plus obsolete networking and security, and the mere fact that many game companies more or less lost cash within the few weeks it was down, plus maybe indies need to work their ass off for that doh but can't b/c the one way to sell their games is down at the moment due to assholes and incompetence, is definitely not asking for too much.



Problem is, if we got to choose the games we get for free, those indie companies and small game developers working their asses off would be crushed. Sony can only offer games that they published because it's coming out of their pocket. If we got to choose we'd literally be taking money from ALL those developers pockets. It IS asking for too much. Sony offered some of the highest rated games on the PSN. If you are not happy with that then too bad, you'll probably never be satisfied until you get exactingly what you want. Sony is not trying to please you, they are trying to please as many people as they can. You =/= the majority of people affected.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2011)

Cos lots of money would be lost. Not just from Sony, but many other developer studios and indie devs as well.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

$120 each? Since when have any of the games they're offering returned to full retail price?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> $120 each? Since when have any of the games they're offering returned to full retail price?



Did you read her post? She was explaining that if Sony allowed people to pick the games they wanted people would go for the full priced games like Mass Effect 2. Thus the $120, and the impossibility of that option, just to satisfy the few unsatisfiable people who are unhappy that they don't get to be treated like individual princesses.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 19, 2011)

All i wanna do is redeem my codes but i guess that too much to ask, after this is all over with Sony can get on there knees and.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

Lol, this is gonna be soooo good for E3.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> All i wanna do is redeem my codes but i guess that too much to ask, after this is all over with Sony can get on there knees and.



Prey it never happens again?

You shouldn't trail off in the middle of a sentence like that. People could misinterpret.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 19, 2011)

I would lol  if anon somehow gets into sony's presentation and replaces it with a trolololol video.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2011)

Wait...how do we get our free games if the Play Station Store is still under Maintenance?


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

^We don't? Thought its pretty obvious that the welcome back content comes in to effect when the store is back.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 19, 2011)

Is it bad that I saw this coming? D8 I knew PSN would go down again shortly after it opened again. I KNEW IT.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

YukitheSakurafan said:


> Is it bad that I saw this coming? D8 I knew PSN would go down again shortly after it opened again. I KNEW IT.



Its not down. I'm on it right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its not down. I'm on it right now.



I just tried to go into the PSN store. Says its still under maintenance.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

The store never went back up  PSN is working but the store will be put back up at a later date.
This has been repeated a lot in this thread and on news sites. Don't want to sound like a dick sorry


----------



## Keollyn (May 19, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> When you got 70+ million users who are pissed that their online was down, plus private information compromised, *plus obsolete networking and security*, and the mere fact that many game companies more or less lost cash within the few weeks it was down, plus maybe indies need to work their ass off for that doh but can't b/c the one way to sell their games is down at the moment due to assholes and incompetence, is definitely not asking for too much.



Where did you get that from? Sources say Sony was no more vulnerable than any of the other Big 3. Sony was just the prime target in a group's crossfire.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Where did you get that from? Sources say Sony was no more vulnerable than any of the other Big 3. Sony was just the prime target in a group's crossfire.



Maybe it might've been lack of research, but "sources" also didn't say that Microsoft and Nintendo could be hacked by doing a simple Google search to access sensitive records and documents that weren't encrypted, fire-wall or password protected.

Which _was_ done to Sony.

@Corran - Anyone who has not yet changed their password actually can't get on to PSN (following the head of People Can Fly - he was having trouble with this since he'd been busy and couldn't change his password yet). Since Sony took down their password change system due to the gaping hole in security it left (it allowed anyone to access a PSN account using only a username and e-mail, no password required), no one can change their password. Those people also can't get on PSN _without_ changing their password. So... can't get on without changing password... can't change password... can't get on PSN.

And of course, PSN in Japan is still down.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

> According to a report on industry blog Gamasutra, the PlayStation Store will be returning in less than a week. Gamasutra's source is a memo sent to developer that says, barring any further problems, the Store will be back up on May 24, which would mean PSN users chould get to claim their "make-good" gifts from Sony before June
> 
> According to the memo, the Store will be publishing two updates per week in order to catch up with the PSN downtime schedule.
> 
> When the PlayStation Store reopens, it will distribute content that was originally scheduled to publish on April 26. Then, three days later, the next set of games and demos will go up. Content will drop on May 31 and June 3 that was originally planned to be spread over three weeks. After that, the company will be back on its regular weekly schedule.



Filler characters.


----------



## The World (May 19, 2011)

Someone's mad.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Oh, that kid? You get used to him.

He negged me consistently for about a week because I negated an argument of his. 

But because he's so fledgling that he hardly makes a dent.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

I dont like negging, but I only negged once, maybe twice the entire time I been here.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Does that mean there's a fifty percent chance I'm the one that broke you?


----------



## The World (May 19, 2011)

Like Ivan Drago?


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Does that mean there's a fifty percent chance I'm the one that broke you?



Remember, you negged _me _first after I fucked you up in a debate. 

Eye for a motherfucking eye my man.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

>Implying again that opinions can be wrong

Right, because revenge-negging doesn't count?


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Implying again that opinions can be wrong
> 
> Right, because revenge-negging doesn't count?



As I said, you started it.

I finish it. 

All I did was re neg you...but I could do _much_ worse so its best to just drop this ASAP.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Like I said. Revenge-negging.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2011)

Still talking about this rep stuff?

You guys are so silly~


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Negging Damon won't get you anywhere, he probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Whats negging supposed to accomplish


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

It's about as much of an argument as slapping someone with a flaccid penis.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

"Still talking about rep"? Shit, son, it was done for two hours until you drudged it up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 19, 2011)

So the 2 games you get to choose, do you keep it? or does it last 30 days with PSN+?


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2011)

OH geez, read the time for last post totally wrong. My badness.

*walks out*


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So the 2 games you get to choose, do you keep it? or does it last 30 days with PSN+?



You get to keep the 2 games. Any free games that are offered as part of PSN will only be usable while you keep PSN.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Negging Damon won't get you anywhere, he probably wouldn't notice.



Should be careful, though. He can _much_ worse.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 19, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Whats negging supposed to accomplish


Nothing but Pissing people off especially those comments.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Prey it never happens again?
> 
> You shouldn't trail off in the middle of a sentence like that. *People could misinterpret.*


 Yeah that was my intention.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Should be careful, though. He can _much_ worse.



What's he going to do? google your PSN and steal your information?


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

God, I hope not. Especially since I don't have PSN.


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2011)

Is PSN messing up for anybody else right now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Someone's mad.


Smh...  btw I am getting Infamous and Dead Nation when PSN store is back. I don't like the list of the 5 games but hey it is free.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2011)

The PSN Store is the only thing of any real value. If it's not up then there's really no point to PSN.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2011)

^Except you know, online gaming...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 20, 2011)

god damnit still that long for english arcana heart 3 >_<


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

How do I get my free games.


----------



## Lishenron (May 20, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Oh, that kid? You get used to him.
> 
> *He negged me consistently for about a week because I negated an argument of his.*
> 
> But because he's so fledgling that he hardly makes a dent.


???



The World said:


> Someones Mad





Malvingt2 said:


> Smh...  btw I am getting Infamous and Dead Nation when PSN store is back. I don't like the list of the 5 games but hey it is free.



Sup

Anyway, if the store does come back on the 24th(According to the TC)  , then thats great. It's just silly that you need a pass in order to play MK online. But ahh well, at least you can make alts for free two day passes


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2011)

So are they really giving out free games? Is it worth it? I know it's gonna take at least 10 hrs to DL it since it took me 4 hrs to DL the ME2 demo.


----------



## Lishenron (May 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So are they really giving out free games? Is it worth it? I know it's gonna take at least 10 hrs to DL it since it took me 4 hrs to DL the ME2 demo.



Yup.  Hell , I've already decided on DL'ing infamous.

Though I'm still unsure if I should DL Wipeout, or Dead Nation


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> So are they really giving out free games? Is it worth it? I know it's gonna take at least 10 hrs to DL it since it took me 4 hrs to DL the ME2 demo.



As someone not familiar with the games only two of them looked worthy at first glance, but they all seem to be highly rated and shit... they're free. How can anything free NOT be wort hit?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2011)

I haven't decided yet but Infamous is on the top for me. Are they giving out free PSP games too?


----------



## The World (May 20, 2011)

Yes though I don't think they are worth it as much as the free PS3 games.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 20, 2011)

If you have both psp and ps3 can you get 2 games for each system?


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I haven't decided yet but Infamous is on the top for me. Are they giving out free PSP games too?


Yes.

LittleBigPlanet (PSP)
ModNation Racers
Pursuit Force
Killzone Liberation


For US, anyway. Dunno if EU is the same or different.



Nan Desu Ka said:


> If you have both psp and ps3 can you get 2 games for each system?


Yup.


----------



## Higawa (May 20, 2011)

what are the free games?
Infamous would be awesome


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 20, 2011)

Higawa said:


> what are the free games?
> Infamous would be awesome



Dead Nation 
inFAMOUS 
LittleBigPLanet 
Super Stardust HD 
Wipeout HD + Fury

EU's list also has RnC:Quest for Booty.  A shame us US users can't pick that one.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 20, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god damnit still that long for english arcana heart 3 >_<



You waiting for the store to come up to get Arcana Hear 3 as well? :33


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (May 20, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Dead Nation
> inFAMOUS
> LittleBigPLanet
> Super Stardust HD
> ...


Have you heard of multiple Acc


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Except you know, online gaming...



Which isn't all that important...

Just give me my DLC (levels and characters) and you can have your online play since I couldn't care less about it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 20, 2011)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> Have you heard of multiple Acc



That's cool and all but I don't think accounts created after the return of PSN will have the privilege of getting free games. But ive still created one anyway since we never know cuz its Sony.


----------



## Kaitou (May 20, 2011)

Europeans get Ratchet but not Stardust HD.

Americans get the shitty shit. Well, hopefully I can use my EU account..which I created right after my American account and Japanese account which both I created when I got my PS3 back in 2009.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> You waiting for the store to come up to get Arcana Hear 3 as well? :33



yup. the moment I got my american PSN card send to me "LOL HAXED NO PSN LOLOLOL".


I have been waiting ever since then 

sure I got a japanese copy but I still want the american version


aaand then il get zen united's limited edition.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yup. the moment I got my american PSN card send to me "LOL HAXED NO PSN LOLOLOL".
> 
> 
> I have been waiting ever since then
> ...




I don't have the Japanese copy.  

I got the card for my birthday but then psn was down so i couldn't get it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 21, 2011)

Hackers havent stopped butt raping sony yet =/


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Not surprising at all.



> "At this point in our investigations, we have not confirmed any data leakage," said Sony. "*We have not found any sign of a possibility that a third party has obtained members' names, address, birth dates and phone numbers.*"



Because they already did that.


----------



## ShadowStep (May 21, 2011)

> About 100,000 yen ($1,225) was stolen from Sony customer accounts in Japan, reports Reuters. An intruder reportedly penetrated Sony's online infrastructure and stole virtual points from account holders.


link: 

It seems everyone and their mother is able to hack sony...


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Do people even _attempt_ to read any previous posts? Just wondering. Or is it a race to see who can post the latest news first?


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2011)

Shit, can't wait for PSN store to come back up so I can claim all my free garbage.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 21, 2011)

Damn, Sony is doing horrible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 21, 2011)

weird I already changed my PSN password

now I get a email from sony asking me to change the....station password.

WTF is a station pasword.

also the thing that is the weirdest is that the page is in english while my european account is setup to send me everything in dutch.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

Nice shooping.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Funny considering what's happened.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

So we will be able to play PSP titles on the PS3?


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2011)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2011)

People in Japan better hope most of them are in disc format to buy.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS OKAMI HD


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

PSN Damage: Estimated by Sony to be $171 Million. This is _not_ counting what may come of lawsuits.



> According to Sony, the shutdown of the PlayStation Network will cost the company an estimated $171 Million. The word comes by way of a revised earnings statement Sony issued in advance of their Thursday earnings report.
> 
> According to the company, the breakdown of PSN Network Outage expenses is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

$171 million.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

Yep, time to pay for PSN so they can get that money back.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Well... at least they didn't decide to find a way to start charging without saying anything then tell you a week later, "Ohhh yeeeaaah... by the way, you have to pay for it now. Plz give monies."


----------



## Vai (May 23, 2011)

Square enix also lost 150 million recently.


... which is not relevant at all.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

I bet it'll be easier for Square-Enix to make that back.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 23, 2011)

So, will we get our free games tomorrow(or was it?) as promised?  Can't wait to play infamous. I hope its as good as peuple say.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Just because some people (not anyone here) thought, "Oh, Sony wipes their ass with 171 million"...



> Sony's bad year is getting a smidge worse. The company, which had previously predicted a healthy profit for the past fiscal year, is now expecting a loss of $3.2 billion for the period of April 2010 through March 2011.
> 
> The reverse in fortunes is mostly due to writing off a $4.4 billion tax credit, although the company has been struggling with both the recent earthquake and hacker attack that disrupted operations of both its physical operations and online services. Sony CFO Masaru Kato doesn't beat around the bush: "In the first quarter, we saw quite a major impact on our manufacturing activities."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (May 23, 2011)

Money, the source of all evil.

Truer words have never been said.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Oh Sony, poor Sony.


----------



## Vai (May 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I bet it'll be easier for Square-Enix to make that back.



Who knows, last I've heard they had to cancel some games.

Hopefully not eidos' ones.**


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Vai said:


> Who knows, last I've heard they had to cancel some games.
> 
> Hopefully not eidos' ones.**



Considering Deus Ex and Tomb Raider are still supposed to be showed off at E3...

And Square will be getting a quarter of Arkham City's earnings. They are the publishers for the North American release of Dead Island. New Hitman game, I believe, was said to be at E3 as well. Not sure about Thief.

And overall, some FF fans eat it up. Even with the poor acclaim of FFXIII (mostly fan-based since critic reviews weren't THAT bad), it still went on to sell four and a half million units worldwide (after the initial first-week 2.7 million) for the PS3. The 360 version added another 1.7 million (after it's initial first week of almost 800k).


----------



## fireking77 (May 23, 2011)

Is the PSN store up yet?.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

I don't think so.

Money is bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2011)

At least it's up tomorrow, and today my birthday, so can have alot of fun tomorrow.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Lucky bastard.  

HBD, B.


----------



## Magoichi (May 24, 2011)

I figured I'd check this morning. Still down.


----------



## Goom (May 24, 2011)

So whats the general consensus of the two best free games to get?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 24, 2011)

Goom said:


> So whats the general consensus of the two best free games to get?



Depends on which ones on the list you don't have


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Goom said:


> So whats the general consensus of the two best free games to get?



As far as general consensus, it looks like Dead Nation's first place. Plenty of posters said they were getting that. I am as well, looks like some good ol' stupid fun and I don't remember the last time I played a top-down shooter.

Not sure what the other one would be though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

lol store still not online

and the PSN is going down for "maintenance"


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 24, 2011)

Yeah Dead Nation seems to be the one I've seen suggested the most too. But once again, I think that stems heavily from it being the best game fewer people have played. I'd recommend Infamous and LBP over it, but there's a good chance most PS3 owners played/own them already.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

I will get dead nation and LBP.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2011)

Where's my freaking PSN store you lying thread title!? I wanna buy Platinum god damn it...


On a side-note, I'm getting infamous and little big planet...I don't see me playing either much since CS2 is still fresh but they'll be something to do to waste time or mess around.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

yeah and apparently the PSN is going down again for like 8 hours or so for "maintenance"


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2011)

Gonna get me Infamous and Dead Nation 
Well but wheres the shop !!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2011)

Apparently we're not getting it today or tomorrow...sigh...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Apparently we're not getting it today or tomorrow...sigh...





> The latest information I have on PlayStation Store is that we are aiming to have it live by the end of May. Contrary to popular rumours, it will not be reopening tomorrow but we will let you know here as soon as the date is confirmed.



>_technically the end of May now_

mfw


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

OH COME THE MOTHERFUCKING ON SONY!! COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 24, 2011)

In other news, more hackers butt raping Sony


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

If PSN is hacked and down again for 3 weeks, then mfw. I could actually see there being internet hacker wars in the short future.


----------



## Lishenron (May 24, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Apparently we're not getting it today or tomorrow...sigh...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In other news, more hackers butt raping Sony


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 24, 2011)

I think it's funny people still believe that Sony will actually do things when they say they will anymore.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In other news, more hackers butt raping Sony


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

I promise it will all be back up right before E3.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In other news, more hackers butt raping Sony



This is just getting disgusting now. Have these dipsticks nothing better to do? 

EDIT*
Y'know, I'm reading the comments on the site stating PSN store won't be up. Was there ever a statement saying that it would definitely be back today/tomorrow?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Meh, change that thread title.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

I bet this Microsoft's doing.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In other news, more hackers butt raping Sony


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Sony is like fresh meat in prison and the hackers are taking full advantage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 24, 2011)

ugg AGAIN???  are these hackers trying to piss us off to buy into xbox live?


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

It's a scientifically proven fact that a majority of hackers are "master race."


----------



## Nemesis (May 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ugg AGAIN???  are these hackers trying to piss us off to buy into xbox live?



yup so that when everyone goes there they will hack that too making it so people will not buy microsoft or sony products.  While they run off claiming they have a ton of personal info on people.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ugg AGAIN???  are these hackers trying to piss us off to buy into xbox live?



No, the hackers are pulling a Bin Laden and trying to bankrupt their target. They intend to cost Sony so much money fixing all the mess the hackers are causing that Sony goes bankrupt and loses everything in the process. Which is really great of them, when you consider how many people will lose their jobs as every video game software development company in the world knocks off a third of their workforce due to there being only two home consoles left to develop games on. Then there's everyone at Sony who'll lose their jobs, too.

Before you know it, tens of thousands of lives (hundreds of thousands even, if we include their families) will be ruined by a bunch of whiny brats on the internet who collectively have their heads shoved so far up Geohot's arse that his rectum has become almost as large as his ego.


----------



## Toreno (May 24, 2011)

Jesus....


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Apparently we're not getting it today or tomorrow...sigh...



Watch May slowly erode into July or August


----------



## Goom (May 24, 2011)

Oh my god.... I only have a week before classes start again and no more time to play games.

Fucking sony


----------



## The World (May 24, 2011)

Fucking Sony owes us a 100 dollars worth in games now.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Do you know what I can get?


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Watch May slowly erode into July or August



It isn't going to take that long. They always said they'd have it up by E3. They know it has to be done before then, otherwise their five hour long conference will be largely ignored.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

What they DIDN'T say is they're actually shooting for a release by E3 of 2014.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Watch May slowly erode into July or August



Don't give Sony any ideas.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

I think you should be more worried about someone giving ANONYMOUS ideas.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 25, 2011)

^ so true


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I think you should be more worried about someone giving ANONYMOUS ideas.



I'm sure it's already popped up months ago for them.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Oh, so you're one of _those_ people.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 25, 2011)

There really is no bright side to this is there ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Oh, so you're one of _those_ people.



I beg your pardon.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 25, 2011)

More Hackers butt raping Sony... this is getting old...


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Can you not do it again?


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Awesome fucking pic btw.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2011)

Yes, the persona pic is just awesome to use this for.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

When will all this stop?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Until Sony says "matte".


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Or Anonymous gets caught.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Or Anonymous gets caught.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Criminal Minds is funny sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Fucking Sony owes us a 100 dollars worth in games now.



That's only one game.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's only one game.



One full priced game and one budget priced game.

Or five $20 games.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

I meant 5 more 20 dollar budget games. Or one really great one.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

I want my titles!


----------



## DyranLK (May 26, 2011)

Dang, the store is taking long to re-open, lol. >_<


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Strolling into June.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I want my titles!



Read this as "I want my titties!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

I want my titties!


I also would like to get some free games. There are maybe 2 PSN games I'd get.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 26, 2011)

PSN 2nd E3 2012


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

I want my titties too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 27, 2011)

Sony’s Banks Confident Against Hackers

 Brian Ashcraft —The PSN was hacked. Then Sony Online Entertainment. Then Sony Thailand's site, Sony's internet provider So-Net, Sony Music Indonesia, Sony Music Greece, Sony Ericsson's Eshop and Sony BMG Japan. But Sony's banking and insurance arms? They're not worried.

According to Sony Financial Holdings, their systems are different from the ones that were hacked. A spokesperson told Asahi, "We are not affected (by the attacks) because we manage our networks with highly safe systems developed specifically for financial services."

Isn't this inviting trouble, and wasn't the PlayStation 3 supposed to be unhackable?

Source Code 2: Anonymous:


----------



## Velocity (May 27, 2011)

Let the hackers try. If they're stupid enough to try to hack a bank and actually somehow succeed in doing so, they're just going to get arrested and put in jail for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2011)

You don't say....

C'mon hackers! Do it! They're pretty much giving you a "come at me bro." you gonna take that s--t?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 27, 2011)

Anonymous really are stupid.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

ITT: People still think Anonymous did the breach?

And I guarantee there's someone out there dumb enough to try this. And even at the cost of prison, hilarity would ensue at the fact that yet another "unhackable Sony" aspect was... hacked.

Best case scenario? Whoever is responsible leaves the bank and insurance arms alone and just bring down everything else.


----------



## Kaitou (May 27, 2011)

Asian PSN coming up tomorrow and the games on it..
PS3 owners will be able to select two free titles from the following five games

    The Last Guy
    Loco Roco!! BuuBuu Cocoreccho!
    Echochrome
    Wipeout HD
    Hustler King

PSP owners will be able to select two titles from the following five games.

    Yuusha no Kuse ni Namaikida or2 (What Did I Do to Deserve This, My Lord!? 2)
    Minna no Sukkiri
    Patapon 2
    LittleBigPlanet Portable
    LocoRoco Midnight Carnival


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Asian PSN coming up tomorrow and the games on it..
> PS3 owners will be able to select two free titles from the following five games
> 
> The Last Guy
> ...



Does that include the Japan?


----------



## Kaitou (May 27, 2011)

Yeah.

PSN won't be back for South Korea and Thailand, I think.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

South Korea and Hong Kong are the ones not coming on. Thailand is good.



> Today, Sony revealed that starting on May 28, the PlayStation Network and Qriocity will gradually resume in Japan, Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand. South Korea and Hong Kong aren't quite ready to get back online just yet.



Original source was Sony's Japanese site, so nuts to reposting that. But there you go.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 28, 2011)

When is it back?


----------



## Kathutet (May 28, 2011)

if this keeps up

in seven years


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Hasn't it been back up for a couple weeks?

Or do you mean the store?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2011)

the site is still out, so i still didn't sign in.. this will exceed the deadline they put


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Oh, right.

Anyone who didn't change their password got screwed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2011)

what do you mean screwed? 

how long will i have to wait?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 28, 2011)

For Those Lost Across the Great Expanse of SONYs Galactic Empire know then that it is the year 2012 and Holographic Service is yet to be restored to the PS-20; because of attacks by the Anonymous Federation of Hackers.

So in 21 years from now we still won't have a working PSN but hey at least we will have holographic Video Games like in Star Wars.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2011)

Is the psn store back yet?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 28, 2011)

Nope SONY says PSN coming Soon but hey the webpage is up the service just isn't up yet.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 29, 2011)

....Is it just me, or is the PSN back down again!?
Just got kicked off a couple minutes ago and can't sign back in.


----------



## Higawa (May 29, 2011)

Is PSN down again? I cant log in aaaaaaahhhhh

@Robert well yh me too

from germany


----------



## Kathutet (May 29, 2011)

why

why why why


----------



## Kathutet (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2011)

Ugh, you have got to be shitting me......


----------



## Butcher (May 29, 2011)

Fuck me side ways.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

Its scheduled maintenance.

Edit: Well I think it is, I remember a couple days ago hearing about them going down for a few hours or so.


----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its scheduled maintenance.





Isn't it always. God I hope it is .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its scheduled maintenance.
> 
> Edit: Well I think it is, I remember a couple days ago hearing about them going down for a few hours or so.


Lets hope it's maintenance .


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

Its working again. Crisis averted. Everyone can stop wearing their underwear on their head


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> *Its working again.* Crisis averted. Everyone can stop wearing their underwear on their head



Yeah
We will see how long that lasts.


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2011)

any news on when the store will be up again ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

kinda pissed that people are demanding the store, while some still didn't even sign in.. the human race is a lost cause


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> any news on when the store will be up again ?



If we follow Sony's statements, then if not today, within the next two days.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2011)

two days?  god dammnit


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2011)

what its only two days
it's not like they will get hacked again during that time


----------



## Magnificent (May 29, 2011)

At times like these, it feels good when a person has more than one console where he could alternate between.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

At times like these when so many gamers are dependant on Multiplayer based Games... I can rest easy knowing I still have a good collection of board games while everyone else is screaming

"The Sky is Falling"


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 30, 2011)

Well tomorrow's the end of may and I don't think anything will happen. Who knows I might keep a small minute glimmer of hope.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 31, 2011)

^ READ

LulzSec, which has previously taken responsibility for hacking Sony BMG’s Japanese website, has promised more attacks against Sony soon.* “Phase 1 will begin within the next day,”* the LulzSec twitter feed read just before announcing the PBS hack, following up on its warning from Friday:* “We’re working on another Sony operation…it’s the beginning of the end for Sony.”*




OH man Imagine if they hack Sony's E3 presentation?


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Man, I knew this was gonna happen til E3. E3 will be the main show. Some more serious shit is about to happen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 31, 2011)

I will LMAO if SONYs panel is hacked and instead of an ad for a game its Porn instead.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2011)

Oh Sony, prepare yourself.............for Mortal Kombat. :33

Doubt it would ever happen, but the idea of their press conference getting hacked would be beyond hilarious. :rofl


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

Skynet has started the beginning of the end for Doomsday.

2012 Here I come! :33


----------



## Raging Bird (May 31, 2011)

It's begun.


Not sure what to say, Hackers better be stealing top secret Sony plans, as for Sony it better step it's game up against these assholes. It's a Cat and Mouse game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

ok.. am buying a new PC


----------



## Magnificent (May 31, 2011)

It's not true till they stop PSN again


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2011)

Well just so no one freaks out today, there is actual scheduled maintenance due to occur today


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

Apparently the store should be back up by Friday.......they say.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 31, 2011)

At this point, I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2011)

If they don't get it back by E3, there'll be hell to pay.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

The World said:


> Apparently the store should be back up by Friday.......they say.



That's in June, Sony lied from the beginning.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2011)

Well more hacker bullshiit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2011)

.....you know what? FUCK geohotz, fuck LulzSec(wtf?), and fuck sony!


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 31, 2011)

Already deleted all my credit infos the moment PSN went back up. 

PSN better not go down before inFamous is out though. I need my reaper skin.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

I like the people that blame GeoHotz for this.  As if he actually holds any real sway in the "hacker community." Shit, as if he's capable of actually HACKING anything.  He was branded an "outcast" when he "pussied out to Sony." So yeah. You can blame GeoHotz - for complying with Sony's requests.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 31, 2011)

According to the playstation blog everything should be back by the end of the week. Who knows if that's friday or Sunday let alone true


----------



## ichigeau (May 31, 2011)

i havent played my psp for ages, i heard i could have free games yay !!!!!

i never remembered my password because the first time i writed it i clicked on the *remember my password* and then i forgot it.
i try to go on ps store *your password is no longer available, go on this site to set a new one* 

ok i go on the site.... FUUU*&*&*&UY&* what's my password ? if i go on my psp and click on the place to write my password it erase when i open it...
so i click on *i forgot my password* and then the security question to set a new one......




*your brithday...........*
obviously i didin't put my real information so im fucked.....

so i make an other psn account, what the shit it dosent work..... i had to *erase* my main account on the psp.... then i go in *ps store is off service at the moment*


and i just noticed im not allowed to have those free games because my acount is not made before the crash.......

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 31, 2011)

The World said:


> Apparently the store should be back up by Friday.......they say.



They say alot don't they while never showing us SONY loyalists nothing in return but empty screens at least hackers all ways come through on their promises.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2011)

first tuesday....now the ed of the week?

i laugh at sony's utter imcompetency to this bullshit if this keeps up they might become the next micro$oft very soon.

but overall....nintendo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sony/M$


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> first tuesday....now the ed of the week?
> 
> i laugh at sony's utter imcompetency to this bullshit if this keeps up they might become the next micro$oft very soon.
> 
> but overall....nintendo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sony/M$



Bwuahahaha.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Still waiting for Dreamcast 2.......


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

If the CEO is the same as when the Dreamcast was withdrawn, probably won't happen.

He was completely steadfast in maintaining that Sega remain strictly a software company and no longer deal in hardware. That's the only reason the Dreamcast "failed" - it was actually very high-selling until that jerk-off discontinued the Dreamcast.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum.......


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

I'm ready for that LBP.


----------



## Kaitou (May 31, 2011)

I am ready for that Wipeout HD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

i am ready for PSN


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am ready for PSN



Stop dreaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Stop dreaming.



what do you mean?


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

Store's back up.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

Free game's time!? :33


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

Store's down again MTF'g hackers...


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Store's back up.



Source? **


----------



## Kakashi0ms (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish that PSN come back soon... got danm Hacker......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

^^got danm everything mang 


store is not up in my US account..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

... Its all _Part of the Plaaaaaaaaan_.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

"We _*did*_ get it up by the end of May! We just had to take it down again."

Pretty sneaky, Sony


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Damon was fucking with people.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

You have no proof of that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Its you Damon


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

He's got you there, man....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

TeenRyu might have bested u Damon Baird but them hackers got all of you... And so begins the 2nd chapter of The Phantom Service


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course,I didn't think the store would be up.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2011)

Too bad it's actually working :33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Too bad it's actually working :33



Lol. Wake up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Still down. You guys be trollin.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> TeenRyu might have bested u Damon Baird but them hackers got all of you... And so begins the 2nd chapter of The Phantom Service



Bested me? wut?


----------



## DyranLK (Jun 1, 2011)

The end of May has passed, Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

DyranLK said:


> The end of May has passed, Sony.



They already changed it like two days ago, saying "end of the week."


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> They already changed it like two days ago, saying "end of the week."



We all know what that means

"PSN Store coming in July ."


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 1, 2011)

How about the end of the year?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

How about 2015?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

PlayStation network 2: The secure edition, coming soon!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ I'm down.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

Great news 
I don't think I'll get the Infamous 2 demo, will just wait for my Hero Edition to arrive


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

It may be up but it's still periodically giving me an error when I try to access it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably lots and lots of traffic hammering it slowing it down making it give errors :/

And please tell me where that green ranger thing is from :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> It may be up but it's still periodically giving me an error when I try to access it.



I'm in the same boat, guess I'll wait till tomorrow before trying to access it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2011)

Great news that the store is back.

I can finally waste all my psn points.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2011)

Store is getting an error, at least when I try to log into US store.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Told you guys it was back.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> It may be up but it's still periodically giving me an error when I try to access it.


Me too.

And I love your sig! What program do you use to make your gifs?



Corran said:


> Probably lots and lots of traffic hammering it slowing it down making it give errors :/
> 
> And please tell me where that green ranger thing is from :33





You don't KNOW the Green Ranger!? ITS TOMMY MAYN!!! TOMMY!!! HE KICKS ASS AND ALL THAT SHIT!!! 

From Mighty Morphing Power Rangers mayn.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Me too.
> 
> And I love your sig! What program do you use to make your gifs?
> 
> ...



 I asked where it was from, not who he is  Because I could tell it was new and not 15 years old


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 2, 2011)

Corran said:


> I asked where it was from, not who he is  Because I could tell it was new and not 15 years old


It is from Gokaiger episode 15.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Me too.
> 
> And I love your sig! What program do you use to make your gifs?



Adobe ImageReady

So now I wonder when we'll get those games they promised us.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 2, 2011)

I barely got to inFAMOUS 2 demo before the error code came up.

Thank god, and tomorrow is Duke Nukem: Forever demo .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I barely got to inFAMOUS 2 demo before the error code came up.
> 
> Thank god, and tomorrow is Duke Nukem: Forever demo .



gonna be a fun week-end


----------



## Higawa (Jun 2, 2011)

I get the error again and again


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 2, 2011)

K, the Playstation Store works for me now. But how do I get my free games?


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2011)

^You wait


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Adobe ImageReady
> 
> So now I wonder when we'll get those games they promised us.



Yeah! I want my fucking Playstation Plus goddammit!

PS: Rate my sig...pleeease?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2011)

The store is working for me. I went to get Infamous free but noo still $29.99


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2011)

*THE BRITISH ARE COMING THE BRITISH ARE COMING!*

errr I mean the store is back! :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 2, 2011)

The World said:


> *THE BRITISH ARE COMING THE BRITISH ARE COMING!*
> 
> errr I mean the store is back! :33



Thats great...but where are my free games?


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2011)

*YEAH!? WHERE THE FUCK IS MAH FREE SHIT!*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 2, 2011)

They said tomorrow the free stuff would be on plus there's also more stuff coming next week.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

Time to buy a PS3 for all the free stuff im gunna get 

Then to crack it for homebrew


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2011)

Free stuff is only for those with an account created before 20th of April or something, I think.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 2, 2011)

There is still errors in my area.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think they promised it wouldn't have spotty outages after coming back oh well best to make use of a good thing while you can cause we all know PSN is going offline again...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Free stuff is only for those with an account created before 20th of April or something, I think.



Of this year?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it's definitely back. But an error comes up when I click on stuff. And whenever I click on the inFamous 2 demo, it says I'm not authorized to view it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2011)

Give it time, Sony is struggling after all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

god damnit sony. I get the email for the pass word change.

click the link 

LOL SERVER IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE.


fuck you sony

fuck you to hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god damnit sony. I get the email for the pass word change.
> 
> click the link
> 
> ...



i know, thats been the case for 2 weeks now


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as I've read, still no PSN service at all in Japan - Sony has still not complied with the Japanese government's demands (though it might be different today - last article I read was from yesterday, June 1st). Also, this article was an interesting read. Consulting one of the world's top computer hackers and black-hat-turned-white, Gregory Evans, about Sony's new security and it being "hacker-proof.":



> _Recognized as one of the top computer hackers in the world today, Gregory Evans is warning gamers that they’re not safe when playing video games on PlayStation Network. The author of eight books on computer security and identity theft, Evans spent two years in federal prison and paid $10 million for hacking into major companies like AT&T, MCI and Worldcom. He’s been hacking since the 10th grade, but now he works on the right side of the law. His Ligatt Security International company now helps Fortune 500 companies protect themselves from today’s most advanced hackers.
> _
> *IG: What’s your background as a hacker?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

we need the japanese store back.. for more free games 


EDIT: title


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2011)

Hell yea, Infamous 2 demo here i come!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know, thats been the case for 2 weeks now



how the fuck are we supposed to change our password O_o


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how the fuck are we supposed to change our password O_o



If you didn't in that like week and a half span, I'm not sure if you can anymore.

I know they took down the password change system because it allowed hackers to get into any account with only a username and an e-mail. Not sure if they ever fixed it or put it back up.

Not saying you can't - just haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how the fuck are we supposed to change our password O_o



Just give them a bit longer. You can wait to change you current password (123) to a new one (1234) later.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

I need my fucking arcana heart 3

now.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I need my fucking arcana heart 3
> 
> now.



But you have the import silly goose. Granted unless you speak Japanese you wont understand jack shit but eh.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2011)

You can't have your cake and eat it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> If you didn't in that like week and a half span, I'm not sure if you can anymore.
> 
> I know they took down the password change system because it allowed hackers to get into any account with only a username and an e-mail. Not sure if they ever fixed it or put it back up.
> 
> Not saying you can't - just haven't heard anything yet.



i know its not much, but i've contacted them through customer service.. and told me that its gonna work within this week-end.. 

but i am sure, that we'll get it eventually.. doubt that they will just leave it like this..


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it



Why the hell not? It is MY damn cake, I should be able to eat it too.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2011)

The World said:


> *YEAH!? WHERE THE FUCK IS MAH FREE SHIT!*





Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the hell not? It is MY damn cake, I should be able to eat it too.



Lies.  FRAME IT...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2011)

in b4 its down again in 1 day.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Customer service for ANYTHING doesn't know shit. It's a scientifically proven fact.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 2, 2011)

Just to be ahead of the game,how do I cancel my playstation+ trial?


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

You can't.

WHAT A TWEEST!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Customer service for ANYTHING doesn't know shit. It's a scientifically proven fact.



i know.. but you said, you heard nothing.. i did, doesn't mean it means anything.. but i dead.. and like i said, i doubt they'd just leave it like that... 

unless you're saying i will never be able to sign in my account..


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know.. but you said, you heard nothing.. i did, doesn't mean it means anything.. but i dead.. and like i said, i doubt they'd just leave it like that...
> 
> unless you're saying i will never be able to sign in my account..



Not saying that. In fact, I clearly stated in my post that I WASN'T saying that.

But asking the customer service for PSN is like asking someone at the Apple genius bar about when the iPhone 5 or 6 or 28 is coming out. They're a third-party faction just filling a gap and don't know any of the actual workings of the company. The customer service rep did exactly what customer service is there to do - to dissuade negative thinking and push reassurance that everything will be alright in spite of their actual ignorance of the situation, and no matter what will actually occur.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 2, 2011)

Bought a 25 dollar PSN card and can't even use it ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Not saying that. In fact, I clearly stated in my post that I WASN'T saying that.
> 
> But asking the customer service for PSN is like asking someone at the Apple genius bar about when the iPhone 5 or 6 or 28 is coming out. They're a third-party faction just filling a gap and don't know any of the actual workings of the company. The customer service rep did exactly what customer service is there to do - to dissuade negative thinking and push reassurance that everything will be alright in spite of their actual ignorance of the situation, and no matter what will actually occur.



emm.. okay? 

i already said it means nothing, nothing = zero.. i just said i heard something about it, and it was nothing.. so that post has no relevance whatsoever to this discussion..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Bought a 25 dollar PSN card and can't even use it ...



You should have known better.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 2, 2011)

so i went to the store and can't see my free games...are there even free games to begin? I want my free games, i've been waiting the store for the free games and needs it otherwise i could careless about the store.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> emm.. okay?
> 
> i already said it means nothing, nothing = zero.. i just said i heard something about it, and it was nothing.. so that post has no relevance whatsoever to this discussion..



And by extension, neither does yours since you admit it means nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> And by extension, neither does yours since you admit it means nothing.



it means nothing.. but i heard something.. 

maybe, he was interested..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

I can has free games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

infamous 2 is fuckin gar


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

I just wanted to purchase a gow3 blue costume to play it again. hmm I guess that wont be happening now will it?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Free stuff is only for those with an account created before 20th of April or something, I think.



then i will just hijack someone's account
dl free stuff
it's not like a forum poster can hack someone's identity


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got off Infamous 2!


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, Yes, and YES!!! I can now stop  playing old lousy PS2 games.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

this is so funny. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13636704 


*



			A hacker group has claimed it has attacked the Sony network and stolen more than one million passwords, email addresses and other information.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> this is so funny.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13636704



Why is it so funny?


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2011)

Might be funny thinking back to people who swore vehemently that Anonymous was behind everything.

And GeoHotz.

And even the people that said it was Microsoft doing it.

One European website even said it was an American attack on European and Asian countries.

Conclusion: People are morons.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

Because it just keeps coming, and sony, for some reason doesn't take more action to it; granted, I have a general Idea why they haven't, and they have bigger things to deal with but it always equals the small things that cause major losses in money. that one simple straw is one less system ps3 can claim for users, etc etc. plus its funny how all the hackers just keep on trollin.


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Might be funny thinking back to people who swore vehemently that Anonymous was behind everything.
> 
> And GeoHotz.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure those people thought the moon landing was fake too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> Pretty sure those people thought the moon landing was fake too.



And that the Holocaust never happened.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> Why is it so funny?



Because if what it says is true, their security is a joke. The hackers were able to get information from a single SQL injection? LOL! That's like very basic security.

Anyways, aren't we suppose to be getting access to the free stuff today? I want to play Infamous.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

I want my free shit. I may not use PSN ever, but I made my account in 2006.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 3, 2011)

I just tried to change my password, they're doing maintenance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2011)

i got PS Plus


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2011)

shit, is there maintenance or something? it's giving me an error.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

You have to keep retrying alot, you'll eventually get to it.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

Also as a heads up, you're more than likely gonna error out alot on the store too and lose the free games from the store too. When that happens do this.

"On your PlayStation 3 or PlayStation Portable navigate to the PlayStation Network icon on the XMB
Log into your PlayStation Network account and choose Account Management > Transaction Management > Services List
Choose "PlayStation Network Promotions" from the list of services displayed
Select either "PS3 Free Games" or "PSP Free Games" and then choose "Select Content""

I did it and got one of my free games so far. I'm still deciding between Super Stardust or Wipeout.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^thanx

10char


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah i'm in now

... but i'm not plus
wat


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 3, 2011)

I got my first free game then when I went to pick my second game the option wasn't there. What do I do now?


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you get an error when you picked your second game?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I also didn't know I had to pick the "Free game" menu thing first. Then I did that with my first game and I got wipeout. Although when I went to my second game the option isn't there. I just get the Pixel theme thing and the 2 psp game options. In my transaction history it says I purchased "free game 2" but I haven't picked an actual game from the list.

Update: Got on the phone with Sony the rep said people have been getting errors and to try again in an hour then the option should be there.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 3, 2011)

btw i can see the 2nd game option. You have to go in the store then there will be a ''welcome back'' ad. Press on it and you will see the options for the free games and  Plus for 30 days as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like Sony is struggling as always.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 3, 2011)

Omg I'm trying to get a new password for my PSN acc. But the site is under maintenance -.-


----------



## Butcher (Jun 3, 2011)

Is DLC free when you have PS Plus?

I could really use the Deadly Assassin's outfit, and Warhorse for RDR.


----------



## Jade (Jun 3, 2011)

Soo slow


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 3, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I got my first free game then when I went to pick my second game the option wasn't there. What do I do now?



I got the same problem.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant even get on the store

I wanna redeem my Duke Nukem forever demo


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 3, 2011)

Errors everywhere!

I can't even go to Account Management.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 3, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Errors everywhere!
> 
> I can't even go to Account Management.


Takes a few tries.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Errors everywhere!
> 
> I can't even go to Account Management.



You gotta keep trying. you'll get into it eventually.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I cant even get on the store
> 
> I wanna redeem my Duke Nukem forever demo





You don't need to go to the store for that demo.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 3, 2011)

I still don't see my second game option. I want to get infamous. Now even wipeout which I installed isn't showing up in the game menu

Update: I'm getting infamous now. Do this if one of your options don't appear. Go to Account management> transaction management>services list>scea promotion. Then pick the game option(free game 1 or 2)you don't have, then on "select content". What I'm afraid of now is that infamous won't appear in the game menu like wipeout. Wipeout appears in the game data utility but not as the actual playable game.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

Just played through Sonic the Hedgehog 2 since PSN+ has it for free. It felt weird getting trophies for it...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2011)

Is anyone else getting _"Playstation network is currently undergoing maintenance" _messages when trying to get on?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 3, 2011)

Why cant we get infamous in germany???? Aww that sucks seems like i have to get wipout and ratchet and clank xd
If the store wouldnt show errors.....


----------



## Jade (Jun 3, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Is anyone else getting _"Playstation network is currently undergoing maintenance" _messages when trying to get on?


I got that earlier today. I kept trying and it went away. But other then server troubles on their end...not sure.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 3, 2011)

I keep getting the PSN error message every time I try and log into the PSN store.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

SONY

"Foolish customers actually though that we would give away free content and now that they have jumped through our hoops only now do they realize that they where taken for a ride."


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 3, 2011)

Free Sonic 2. Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone want to play co-op with me later?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lmao now i cant transfer my psp games from my ps3 or media go wtf man fuck this.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone want to play co-op with me later?



I guess I will.


----------



## Jade (Jun 3, 2011)

85% hopefully another hour it will be done...already been like 12hrs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2011)

Jing said:


> I guess I will.



Alright cool, PSN PredaconRampage


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww....  I don't have enough room on my HDD for Infamous.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried to add you bit it says youve reached the maximum number of friends.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> SONY
> 
> "Foolish customers actually though that we would give away free content and now that they have jumped through our hoops only now do they realize that they where taken for a ride."


Get job sony piss of your customers even more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2011)

Jing said:


> I tried to add you bit it says youve reached the maximum number of friends.



Interesting, I will remove some.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2011)

inFAMOUS is too fuck huge.

Also Gespenst go ahead and add me. 

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt

We should play some Arcana Heart later.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Infamous is done and in my game menu yet wipeout continues to not be. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> inFAMOUS is too fuck huge.
> 
> Also Gespenst go ahead and add me.
> 
> ...



I'll be able to add you just that I don't really play online since my connection is bad.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone who plays Arcana add me.

PSN is Esura


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone who plays Arcana add me.
> 
> PSN is in the sig.



Getting it soon, so I look forward to playing some matches with you.


----------



## DyranLK (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> That's easily worked around. Check the Services under your Accout Management. You'll be able to pick your games there instead.



Oh yeah, there we go, lol. 

Thanks a lot, hah.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 4, 2011)

SONY has been hacked again...



(Mashable) -- Sony is not having a good year. As the company scrambles to get the PlayStation Network and Qriocity music service back online, it's suffering from yet another security breach. 

This time it's a hacker attack on various websites associated with Sony Pictures.

A team of individuals going by the name LulzSec, who recently managed to deface PBS.org's homepage, announced that they have broken into SonyPictures.com and compromised more than 1 million user accounts. An additional 75,000 music codes and 3.5 million coupons were also uncovered.

The attack, part of a campaign known as Sownage, was announced on Twitter and on the LulzSec website. 

LulzSec said that it didn't have enough resources to copy all the data that it was able to access. But the group did manage to grab a collection of databases that contain thousands of usernames.

The accounts, presumably associated with any sort of registered activity on SonyPictures.com (or its subsidiaries or partners), contain information like passwords, email addresses, dates of birth and other Sony opt-in data. 

This certainly isn't as dangerous as the information that was exposed during the PSN hack, but it could still be used to gather access to more important accounts elsewhere.

The scariest part of this attack isn't what was taken, but how easy it was for the LulzSec members to take it. According to the groups own press release, access to the main Sony Pictures website was gained using a very basic tactic called a SQL injection. 

We haven't had a chance to examine the released files to see what this injection was, but it's likely that an out-of-date software stack and relatively unprotected web server made passing the injection trivial.

LulzSec says that all of the information it took was unencrypted. 

"Sony stored over 1,000,000 passwords of its customers in plaintext," says the hackers' press release, "which means it's just a matter of taking it. "

Seeing as this is the second security breach of a major Sony-branded website in just outside of a week, we have to ask: Is anyone at Sony employed to handle web security?

Sure, managing a large number of brands and properties that are often connected in name only has to be a challenge, not to mention the logistical and administrative challenges of managing websites that can store millions of user profiles. Still, that doesn't make up for what by all appearances is an abysmal security record.

LulzSec has been on a tear, infiltrating the websites and databases for the UK television program, "The X Factor," parts of Fox.com, Sonymusic.co.jp and many parts of PBS.org in the past three weeks alone.

The attacks, while often juvenile in nature and execution (the Lulzsecurity.com website plays the theme from "The Love Boat"), underscore just how important it is for brands to keep their web servers updated, hardened and monitored. In the age of simple publishing tools like WordPress, it's easy for managers to underestimate the importance of having someone on contract or on staff to keep data encrypted and protected. 

We can only hope the most recent cyber attacks convince executives to think seriously about investing in online security.

Sauce:


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2011)

^Already posted.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wondering, will the two free PSN games and PSN plus offer disappear after certain amount of time, or will it stay on PSN until I accept them?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone know what kind of free games sony is offering to Asian/JPN psn users?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys we germans can only get that 

Little Big Planet, Wipeout HD, Ratchet & Clank: Quest for Booty, Super Stardust HD und Hustle Kings.

What should I get?

I think about Wipeout and Ratchet and clank


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2011)

Everyone go buy Arcana Heart 3

:3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Everyone go buy Arcana Heart 3
> 
> :3


A waste of money.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2011)

I bet dollars to donuts you never played it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2011)

Was playing that free Sonic 2, Sonic 2 is cool and all, but wish it was the best 2D Sonic game instead, CD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, what's the advantages of the PSN+ membership? I haven't explored it much, but all I've seen so far is that it provides discounts for certain games.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait so if you buy a PS1 classic with the PSN Plus Membership trial, will that classic be taken away when the trial ends?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait so if you buy a PS1 classic with the PSN Plus Membership trial, will that classic be taken away when the trial ends?



Only if it was free during your membership. If you bought it when it was discounted, you keep it even after your membership expires.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 4, 2011)

I still haven't been able to change my PSN passoword.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

so we can buy stuff again from the psn store yet? yes or no?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2011)

So why is the inFamous game corrupted when I tried to install it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

Higawa said:


> Guys we germans can only get that
> 
> Little Big Planet, *Wipeout HD, Ratchet & Clank: Quest for Booty*, Super Stardust HD und Hustle Kings.
> 
> ...



And your thinking is right.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

I was getting errors but then I managed around them.


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2011)

I always wondered why Uncharted 1 wasnt among the offers, I guess its simply too big.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Around 7 gb



Good lord, Infamous is that large of a file? Thank god I bought it ages ago. Wipeout and Dead Nation were  around 1-1.5GB each.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm surprised that people are surprised about the full size of games.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2011)

Trying to clear space right now to get my free shit.

*EDIT:* Keep getting an error for some reason.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah. Everyone is getting an error.

I got it as well. Fuck that shit. Going back to my Custom firmware.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Sony doesn't know how to run shit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Around 7 gb





I have one of the lame 40GB PS3s. I only have 5 GB of space left!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 4, 2011)

scorp, should i be angry? or sad.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

About what?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool. Are you talking about your PS3 or PSP?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 4, 2011)

For my second choose should I get dead nation or LittleBigPlanet?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Got a question about PSN+. I know that when the free trial expires, all free PSN+ games become unavailable. Now, what about games, avatars, themes, etc. that are bought and PSN+ gave a discount? Cuz I bought a Yakuza 4 theme, Rival Schools avatar set, and Samurai Shodown which were given a discount via PSN+. Will I lose those too or keep them since I bought them instead of given to for free?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2011)

If you spend money then you will get to keep it, if not Sony will hear lots of shit in a month.

Just played some Wipeout HD. :sleepy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> For my second choose should I get dead nation or LittleBigPlanet?



Dead Nation, game is awesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Got a question about PSN+. I know that when the free trial expires, all free PSN+ games become unavailable. Now, what about games, avatars, themes, etc. that are bought and PSN+ gave a discount? Cuz I bought a Yakuza 4 theme, Rival Schools avatar set, and Samurai Shodown which were given a discount via PSN+. Will I lose those too or keep them since I bought them instead of given to for free?



If you're going to pay for online services, then why not buy an Xbox 360?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If you spend money then you will get to keep it, if not Sony will hear lots of shit in a month.
> 
> Just played some Wipeout HD. :sleepy



Oh good, cuz I would rage if I just spent around $7 on a game just to have it taken away like if it was Blockbuster.



Scorp A Derp said:


> If you're going to pay for online services, then why not buy an Xbox 360?



Cuz I don't want to pay extra to play a game online I JUST bought in the store? On top of regular internet fees? (if I had one)

That and no way in hell I'm paying for PSN+. Just tried the free trial via Welcome Back package.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Smart man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Smart man.



I like to have fun but I don't wanna cripple my wallet as a side-effect. Only way you would not care if you got money like that. I on the other hand have to work for my shit plus I don't have much time to play nowadays since I work a lot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2011)

Well anyone who picked up Dead Nation and wants to CO-OP sometime, go ahead and add me.

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

I might actually buy a PSPlus subscription.

So worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 7, 2011)

So is it safe to put my credit card info in my user? or is there an alternative way to buy shit?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 7, 2011)

IF i'd decide to buy shit i'd buy one of those packs they sell in gaming stores, no credit card required

at least they do that over here
seriously
credit card bullshit

banks exist too, and are easy shit + more people might actually bother to buy shit if they didn't have to get a credit card just to buy worthless crap they used to get for free
retards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Vino said:


> So is it safe to put my credit card info in my user? or is there an alternative way to buy shit?



Steal it. 

Or use those prepaid cards. It's safer that way.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

you get what you pay for
and this shit is free >(


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

free games 

wish they had something better on the list. i already have Infamous.

oh well i ended up getting Little Big Planet for both PSP and PS3. I dont know about Dead Nation though, it was my 2nd choice but Im still eh about it


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 9, 2011)

i kinda wish bioshock 1 was up for free games lol 

i went with little big planet and dead nation. 

so you say dead nation was worth it?


also i heard japan refuses to let the PSN come back until Sony can prove that they fixed major network problems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

so can american PSN accounts change their password now?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably was your connection I stay at 95, 97, or 100.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah it was probably my connection. Or my Dipolar Computing Processing unit on the fritz. It could've been the magic troll under my PS3 slowing down the works.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm thinking I might buy a PS3, should I?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> also i heard japan refuses to let the PSN come back until Sony can prove that they fixed major network problems.



I still can't sign in there...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone here got ModNation Racers or Arcana Hearts 3 off the PSN?
I'm looking for someone to game share with, please message me.
Words can't describe how much I'd appreciate it.


----------

